# What did you do in your workshop today ?



## biskit

I altered my vac/cyclone, so I can just plug in the vacuum hose after closing a blast gate for the machine duct, by fitting a Y junction. I might even try fitting another blast gate to the vac hose! So it can stay fixed.That may be even better. Ongoing shop spruce up. (Spring clean)


----------



## n0legs

Painted a post box for my daughter, I hate painting.


----------



## AJB Temple

It was Sunday and fine weather so yet again I was making concrete formwork outside helped by my wife who shovelled a lot of stone and dug out a trench!. Finally finished it and we are now ready for pouring 16 cu. metres of pumped ready mix. 
Made a pull out base for my router table and fitted half inch extension collet.
Made a grinder station for my bench grinder. 
Sharpened 4 chisels on new Sorby pro edge.
Mended a leaking water butt that my wife lugged over. 
Ate a crunchie bar.


----------



## Fitzroy

Bagged up an old compost heap from the corner of the garden to make space for my workshop build. 30 bags of soil and 300wt of bricks taken to the dump, and which psycho puts bricks in a compost heap, dig dig clang argh dig dig clang argh, for a day! 

Also stripped down the table saw arbor and ordered new bearings, pulleys and belts. Funny how you make do with the condition of your old tools until you refurb one, then realise you need to do them all. 

Fitz


----------



## otter

Painted the doors, made a sheet store and some fence/bed protection for the morticer as well as a bit more reorganising and general cleaning/tidying.


----------



## DTR

Levelled the joints on a saw horse I've made for my brother, he's just discovered DIY . Saw horse no. 2 follows tomorrow. 

Also I finally knurled the brass plumb bob I made as an apprentice 15 years ago


----------



## Selsdon_PJS

Tidied it up. And challenged myself as to why on Earth I kept so much stuff in there that wasn't worthy e.g. general household storage that had no right to be there. It feels good and now I can better organise it for its intended purpose!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob

started work on 18 turned wooden flower pots for table decorations for a family wedding later in the summer. To retain the water/oasis they are having tins inside. Still prototyping different styles/dimensions. Should it be beans or sweet corn...decisions.....decisions!


----------



## CHJ

Random Orbital Bob":28pzctpt said:


> started work on 18 turned wooden flower pots for table decorations for a family wedding later in the summer. To retain the water/oasis they are having tins inside. Still prototyping different styles/dimensions. Should it be beans or sweet corn...decisions.....decisions!


Obviously a case of *"Can Do"*
Nothing specific planned for today, pre holiday visitors clean up of benches etc. in case some want to play with bits of wood and deliver a couple of dozen finished bits that have been requested.


----------



## Alexam

Reached about half way thgrough making a pair of 'mirrored' boxes. More sanding, flocking, handles and finishing to do yet.







Malcolm


----------



## Lons

Knocked these out yesterday, first for a while. have to start fitting a new porch door and frame today followed by same for our front door.


----------



## charlibalv

Had a fun filled couple of hours cleaning out my chip extractor filter. Does life get any better? Sorry nurse I,ll come back.

Charli


----------



## Wizard9999

In between too many other distractions managed to finish and fit my first home made blast gate, a minor milestone in getting my ducting in.




Terry.


----------



## paulrockliffe

Selsdon_PJS":2m41a98z said:


> Tidied it up. And challenged myself as to why on Earth I kept so much stuff in there that wasn't worthy e.g. general household storage that had no right to be there. It feels good and now I can better organise it for its intended purpose!



Great stuff, you have to be ruthless with household rubbish! Anything that takes up any real space gets sold on Gumtree, if you ever need whatever it is, there'll be someone selling one anyway. Today I'm going to power-wash the drive, tidy up round the garden then give the workshop a proper clear-up. Can't wait!


----------



## dickm

Showed visiting daughter from US the pre-1900 Stanley No 7 acquired recently and nicked the end of my index finger on blade  . It certainly takes a good edge.


----------



## biskit

Started to fashion a rack to hold my chisels, using my french cleat system. It will have two rows across and hang at the back of the bench in easy reach. I'll try for a finish tomorrow.


----------



## Andrewf

Had a clear out of shed, 2 sheets of plasterboard, half a door, 2 mirrors and 6 dustbins full of shavings, sawdust and rubbish all in a skip. Now looks like shed is much bigger.


----------



## Logger

It was my only day off today, so spent it making a bird table with my 4 year old. Very rustic, made from offcuts but she did quite a bit and was very proud of what we made.






Back in tomorrow making a bed. 

Nick


----------



## AJB Temple

Had my first ever go at arc welding, with tuition from brother! No where near as difficult as he made it to to be. Used my dad's old welder and mask, which was quite emotional as he has been dead for some years now.


----------



## Markvk

Leveling screed on concrete ready for new pvc floor tiles a 4 stage job over 3 days with lots of machinery juggling...


----------



## t8hants

Made a bracket and mounting plate to hold the voltage regulator on my 1945 Triumph 3HW, as you can't get the tube clamp type any more, and I didn't want to drill the mudguard.


----------



## Droogs

today was the first proper day I've been allowed by the the surgeon since my foot op in October and I may have overdone it. I sharpened 26 Record 504 irons that I bought while laid up and built a bitsa #5 plane and fettled it, oh and planed up 2 oak boards. Now my feet are killing me, typing this while soaking them in a foot spa


----------



## Markvk

job done!


----------



## biskit

Stripping an old Elu 1200 router so I can make a table for it beside my table saw. Should I buy or make the insert? Don't know yet!


----------



## otter

Copied and 'made' a dado (housing joint) jig from the video on here. I say 'made', probably better to call it a prototype/trial run for the real thing - my God my woodworking skills are rusty after several years of not being on the tools properly.


----------



## BearTricks

Oiled my lathe after a winter of neglect.


----------



## Markvk

building lean too for extractor and compressor.... never ending task...


----------



## Jelly

This was last night's contribution to my current project... Although by the time I cleared up, it was actually this morning; whoops!






Also sneezed, a lot, the bandsaw needs better extraction.


----------



## biskit

Finished the insert for my TS router, and started a fence with an extraction port. Nice when things come together.


----------



## DiscoStu

Cut all the sheet materials for some drawers and drawer boxes. Made all the drawers. Dominoed with 4mm dominos in 12mm ply. Seemed to go ok! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roughcut

Picked up 6mm polycarbonate cut to size from local glaziers for shed window.
Applied self adhesive dry glaze rubber strip all round and fitted in place.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Does it count if your workshop's not built yet?  

Restored - well, cleaned up - a Record #5 1/2 over the weekend from this: 






to this:






Didn't come out too badly, I thought.


----------



## skipdiver

Started a long overdue and much dreaded "complete overhaul" of my workshop. It's only half the size of my previous one and i have tried fitting a quart into a pint pot for too long. I'm having to be ruthless and inventive with space but i just can't bring myself to get rid of stuff, so i am dragging things all over the place and trying different lay outs. It actually started to feel more spacious but my storage shed is now rammed to the rafters. I'm going to have to extend my shed now in my never ending quest for a functional space to work in.


----------



## MusicMan

Sorted out more redundant tools, took them round to Tools with a Mission. My workshop is getting bigger as I clear out odds and ends!

Into the metal shop, continuing to make a collet drawbar for my Boley No 4 metal lathe (just reground, yay!). For the handle I got a disc about the right size from eBay, which I thought was mild steel. Possibly case-hardened, but the darn thing just blunted every HSS tool that I tried (freshly sharpened, proper angles, proper height etc). I don't normally advocate carbide tools, but in this case it was the only thing that would touch it. Touch it it did, and it's now well on the way.

Keith


----------



## yetloh

Chipped the dried Cascamite off the laundry bin I glued up yesterday. It has 20 vertical slats, so 40 joints, hence the need to use Cascamite for the long open time - would have been a nightmare glue up with anything else. Luckily the wife wasn't over enthusiastic with the glue so not too much squeeze outand I'd taken the precaution of a couple of coats of shellac on the non glued areas, so it chipped off really easily. Great thing about shellac is its very quick to apply and just about any other finish will stiick to it. It will certainly need something else for use in a bathroom but I'm pleased to say that's down to the guy I'm making it for.

Jim


----------



## Jacob

Mended my bike. Took old washing machine to the dump. Er, didn't do a lot of woodwork!


----------



## skipdiver

Onward with my workshop re-jig and the sweeping and hoovering of lots and lots of accumulated sawdust in those hard to reach places. Also trying to sort out my offcut piles which is always a dilemma. Shall i bin most of them, knowing full well that i will need the very piece that is now residing at the council tip?


----------



## RossJarvis

MarkDennehy":3lauxuct said:


> Does it count if your workshop's not built yet?
> 
> Restored - well, cleaned up - a Record #5 1/2 over the weekend from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't come out too badly, I thought.



I have one of those, very very handy plane, hope you get lots of good use out of it


----------



## DiscoStu

Fitted a tuff saw bandsaw blade and changed the speed setting on my bandsaw and it's like a new machine. Very happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jelly

Yesterday I moved my surface grinder into the workshop finally, today I (jointly) took down an ancient and redundant sprinkler system.

25m of 4" steel pipe and another 30m of 2¼" steel pipe cut down. Between three of us it took from 11am till 5pm. We went through three 4" and one 10" cutting disks, and had a couple of hairy moments when sludge buildup made the piping heavier than anticipated, on attempting to use the 10" angle grinder on a ladder (too much torque), and when the 10" cutting disk burst (cutting the last little bit of the circumference of 4" pipe on the ground the disk went through like butter and caught one one side of the cut, tore itself apart, bounced off my visor and landed on the floor).

It also turns out that with some thought and careful positioning I can lift the pedestal of the grinder in and out of my car alone, in control... I don't seem to have suffered Ill effect from lifting nearly my own weight either.

It's been a wholly inadvisable, but both fun and necessary day.


----------



## yetloh

Sounds a bit too hairy for my liking. Glad you had the good sense to wear a visor.

Jim


----------



## MattRoberts

Carrying on building my baby changing unit - nearly done now!


----------



## focusonwood

Does what I did yesterday count?

I built some flexible timber storage / shelving along half of one wall...just 8 6' long 2x2 screwed vertically to the wall with lots of 25mm holes drilled in them. Then some stainless steel tubing cut to length and stuck in the holes.

I'll finally be able to sort out the piles of timber and off cuts.


----------



## skipdiver

Tidied my storage shed so i could carry on sorting out my workshop and have somewhere to pile all the rubbish that's coming out of it. By rubbish, i mean stuff i'll probably never use but am reluctant to bin. Yes. i'm a bit of a hoarder. I can now spend tomorrow un-tidying my tidy storage shed.


----------



## biskit

Move a bench from under the main window to the blank wall next to it.Got more of the walls painted white, (it's really brightening the shop up)


----------



## skipdiver

After spending ages re-jigging my shop, i'm now a lot happier with the lay out but have decided that all my machinery is just too big and bulky, so it is all going to be replaced with smaller, more mobile stuff as and when i can get around to it. Also going to build myself a new workbench cum setting out table cum outfeed table cum portable thingy of some sort. Possibly folding, possibly knock down and hang on the wall jobby. Like the look of the Paulk torsion box idea, possibly with a frame on wheels instead of trestles.


----------



## MattRoberts

skipdiver":miyniwmf said:


> After spending ages re-jigging my shop, i'm now a lot happier with the lay out but have decided that all my machinery is just too big and bulky, so it is all going to be replaced with smaller, more mobile stuff as and when i can get around to it. Also going to build myself a new workbench cum setting out table cum outfeed table cum portable thingy of some sort. Possibly folding, possibly knock down and hang on the wall jobby. Like the look of the Paulk torsion box idea, possibly with a frame on wheels instead of trestles.


Will buy your jointer / thicknesser!


----------



## skipdiver

I'm just in the middle of servicing everything at the moment. Had the planer blades sharpened last week and will fit them shortly. I have a Record Power RPT 260 and it hasn't been switched on for at least 2 years. My bandsaw is also out of action as both tyres and the drive belt have perished. £50 to £60 for a new set. Compressor had also stopped working and had a quote of £69+ VAT today for repairs. The moral of the story is not to leave machinery unused over a period of time as it is costing a packet to get it all up and running again. 

Will bear you in mind Matt, if and when i get round to moving stuff on.


----------



## MattRoberts

Ouch, all those problems sound like they're adding up! That'll teach you for not woodworking constantly!


----------



## otter

Rigged up a double-purchase weight system for the door to stop it swinging open so violently this morning. Made up from an old bit of 10mm plate steel, 3 pulleys and a length of 2mm SWR I had lying around. Total cost: £0. Value: insurmountable in terms of fustrastion abating.


----------



## skipdiver

Was in need of using my bandsaw but it is missing a tyre on the bottom wheel after it perished and disintegrated. £40 for a new pair plus delivery is IMO too much for two bits of rubber to fit a 350mm diameter wheel, when i can get some very sophisticated cycle tyres to fit a 700mm wheel for less than that, so i searched around on the internet and read that one guy uses friction tape on his and has done for 20 years and another guy said he used masking tape on his once and it worked really well. Looked in my drawer of various tapes and found a roll of cloth tape that i paid one pound for and thought why not. Wrapped several layers round, dropped it to low speed just in case, fitted a blade, set all the bearings and turned it on expecting it to go mammaries up. It sliced through a 3" piece of hardwood like a hot knife through butter with no problems and seemed to be running much better to me. Bedford saws also wanted £15 plus delivery for a new drive belt, so i went online again and found the same one for half that delivered. Result.


----------



## Fitzroy

Perhaps not unexpectedly, but over the years I have noticed that modern society/economics is very poor at supporting the niche. All the things I do that are less than popular seem to have exorbitant prices for things that will a little thought can be made/fixed. Good on you for mending and make doing.


----------



## yetloh

It could be worse. Although not myself a boaty person I live in a very boaty area and it is noticeable that any product that has "marine" in front of its name automatically costs 50% more.

Jim


----------



## biskit

Made a router raiser for my small router table.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpFIW-wPAsc
a bit like this, that the idea came from. Found all the bits in my collection of saved offcuts and bits.


----------



## Logger

Picked up some of these today:

http://www.screwfix.com/p/irwin-record- ... stid=41187

I am making a 5bar gate for my landlord, not something i would normally do so needed to make long clamps. 

Does anyone have experience of using these, do you attach to battens or can you rig something up with copper pipes using these? 

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Dusty

Finished fitting the windows and glazing in my workshop and planning what design the doors will be . Have two bodged reclaimed doors in situe and need to fit the finals soon . 

sam


----------



## biskit

I have a set of those Nick, I've only used them for jobs like you that want longer cramps. I found 2x1 slate laths a good fit.


----------



## otter

Logger":7n3ia7mb said:


> Picked up some of these today:
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/irwin-record- ... stid=41187
> 
> I am making a 5bar gate for my landlord, not something i would normally do so needed to make long clamps.
> 
> Does anyone have experience of using these, do you attach to battens or can you rig something up with copper pipes using these?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nick



I have ripped down some 3"x2" to the correct width for mine.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Irwin Record
IRWIN RECORD M130 CLAMP HEADS (19451)

View reviews (6)
5 out of 5
View all Q&A
High quality clamp heads with steel main screw. A versatile alternative to full size bar clamps.

Grey Cast Iron
Use on 25 x 38mm Wood
Can be Fitted to Any Length Batten

There's a clue in the last sentence ...


----------



## Logger

I had read the bit about battens, and have some green oak of the right dimensions, i was wondering about whether anyone had used these clamp heads with pipes and whether it works. I was thinking of getting some and drilling holes along. 

Cheers

Nick


----------



## ColeyS1

I don't think it would work with pipe. From memory the hole in the batten need drilling in the right place. Otherwise instead of the clamp heads being square to the batten they'd be all to cok (not square) They aren't clamps I'd say I enjoy using but they do serve a purpose 
4x1 would be a nicer size if you planned on clamping anything long- 2 x1 wood bends alot under pressure

Coley


----------



## custard

ColeyS1":34a9mr36 said:


> 4x1 would be a nicer size if you planned on clamping anything long- 2 x1 wood bends alot under pressure



Coley nailed it. 

_Everything_ bends a bit under full cramping pressure, including T section sash cramps and Besseys, but 2x1 timber bends a _lot_! 

Alternatively, if you're doing a glue up where you need the pressure absolutely dead square right through the joint, then think about using "D" section cramping pads, that way when the cramp's spine starts to bend it'll roll the point of contact further around the "D" section and the direction of pressure will remain straight and true. That's what I generally use for jointing up the boards for a table top, and it removes the need to alternate cramps top and bottom.


----------



## kostello

yetloh":2n87vxlw said:


> It could be worse. Although not myself a boaty person I live in a very boaty area and it is noticeable that any product that has "marine" in front of its name automatically costs 50% more.
> 
> Jim


It's the same with anything that says "aero" ...


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Yet "professional" often means cheap and hopeless.


----------



## DiscoStu

I was in a chandlers yesterday and a lot of stuff seems to have a high price tag because it's Marine based. However I did love the shop, you could buy a single bolt or screw if you needed to. Loads of clips, fastenings and do up things! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipdiver

biskit":2ik4gsc6 said:


> Made a router raiser for my small router table.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpFIW-wPAsc
> a bit like this, that the idea came from. Found all the bits in my collection of saved offcuts and bits.



Think i'll have a go at that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Logger

ColeyS1":1jpx285h said:


> I don't think it would work with pipe. From memory the hole in the batten need drilling in the right place. Otherwise instead of the clamp heads being square to the batten they'd be all to cok (not square) They aren't clamps I'd say I enjoy using but they do serve a purpose
> 4x1 would be a nicer size if you planned on clamping anything long- 2 x1 wood bends alot under pressure
> 
> Coley



Using 3 by 1 inch green oak and seems to be working ok, like you say, not particularly fun to use, but serving a purpose. 

You are right as well, won't work with pipe as the fittings are squared off. Making 5 bar gates is not my thing, but my landlord has been asking for a while and i cracked as i want him to let us take up the carpet in the house. 

Thanks to you and custard for replies 

Nick


----------



## t8hants

I have just finished a kitchen storage cupboard for the wife. It all made from shed supplied 'pine', and my good lady doesn't want doors on it.
Went reasonably well, apart from some of the interesting shapes some of timber wanted to wind itself into, - a good learning curve.
There are a couple more shelves to fit yet.


----------



## bugbear

t8hants":1unc7mi6 said:


> I have just finished a kitchen storage cupboard for the wife. It all made from shed supplied 'pine', and my good lady doesn't want doors on it.
> Went reasonably well, apart from some of the interesting shapes some of timber wanted to wind itself into, - a good learning curve.
> There are a couple more shelves to fit yet.



Will the super tall/narrow space be wine?

BugBear


----------



## t8hants

bugbear":qm3k7zyc said:


> t8hants":qm3k7zyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just finished a kitchen storage cupboard for the wife. It all made from shed supplied 'pine', and my good lady doesn't want doors on it.
> Went reasonably well, apart from some of the interesting shapes some of timber wanted to wind itself into, - a good learning curve.
> There are a couple more shelves to fit yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the super tall/narrow space be wine?
> 
> BugBear
Click to expand...


I am sorry to say it is only for the ironing board :roll:


----------



## bugbear

Today I made a stove top smoker, with some carefully purchased car boot parts.

The main part is a just a 26 cm stock pot (£1.00). 

But I had to cut down a microwave "high rack" (£0.50)






So it was just high enough to keep the food above the (foil covered) heap of oak sawdust in the bottom.

Tea was some "smoked and baked" jacket potatoes (40 minutes smoking, 70 minutes baking)

Delicious! And all the more tasty when a "proper" (e.g. Cameron) stove top smoker is around £50, and a good deal smaller.

BugBear


----------



## yetloh

DiscoStu":1f5t39k9 said:


> I was in a chandlers yesterday and a lot of stuff seems to have a high price tag because it's Marine based. However I did love the shop, you could buy a single bolt or screw if you needed to. Loads of clips, fastenings and do up things!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, I feel the same and every now and then you can find something that isn't readily availale elswhere and is exactly what you need. 

Jim


----------



## Graham Orm

Over the weekend I finished off an oak wrapped mantle for a client, which will get installed today. Also a little progress on a jewellery box for my eldest daughter. 
I've only just spotted this thread, a nice one to have on your time-line.


----------



## DTR

Made some tee nuts for the mill (yesterday)


----------



## wallace

I finally finished re wiring my workshop for all of my 3 phase machines. It only took 400m of wire :shock: At least each machine has its own correctly rated breaker now.


----------



## focusonwood

Yesterday I fitted an air filter up in the eaves of my little workshop.

Not as much as I wanted to do over the weekend.


----------



## Wizard9999

Finished installing the inverter on my new old drill, using some very comprehensive instructions from Bob 9fingers aka MyfordMan. Very happy


----------



## Roughcut

Fitted an Omni directional aerial this afternoon on the Shed.
So now have digital TV and a better FM radio signal.


----------



## MattRoberts

Built the ugliest shop vac cart in the world in about an hour. 

I got so fed up of carrying the vac and cyclone around, I figured I'd build something temporary and see how it goes, then build an improved one later.


----------



## Stanleymonkey

Sat outside and burned loads of tiny little useless offcuts if wood and wood shavings - kept my feet nice and warm!


----------



## ColeyS1

Had banter with my workmates kid about how he needs to earn a spare electric screwdriver i have, by behaving- then dad decides when he's earned it.

Got him on a router with a v groove cutter.





I think he's done a really good job making a postcard/birthday card for his dad's 40th.




First time he's ever used a router. I was well happy he made something that him and his dad will remember.
I told him he did such a good job I'd give him the charger to his electric screwdriver he hasn't earned yet as a reward ! :lol: there were chuckles !
Got a lick of paint on......




I ain't afraid of no ghost !

Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## NazNomad

"What did you do in your workshop today?"

Put a poorly chicken out of her misery. :-(


----------



## Wizard9999

Nice one coley =D> Good to see the young ones getting some encouragement.

Terry.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Made a strop with some scrap 2x4 and an offcut from the leather I got to line the vice; cleaned up a no-name #75 plane; tried freehand sharpening three footprint firmer chisels I bought off ebay this week and mangled one so badly that I damn near had a skew chisel afterwards and had to spend a half-hour redoing it, muttering all the while at my eclipse clone jig which couldn't grip the firmer chisels well enough to use it on them...


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Photograph fri..ng chisels. :lol:


----------



## biskit

Started my build of a fridge motor compressor. I think it's going to take a while. :roll:


----------



## yetloh

MarkDennehy":3orzdbhc said:


> my eclipse clone jig which couldn't grip the firmer chisels well enough to use it on them...



Not even when tightened with a screwdriver?

Jim


----------



## focusonwood

Yesterday I broke the clamp on my scroll saw which secures the blade (need to see if I can get a spare).

Instead of using the scroll saw I sorted out some scrap wood and off cuts.

Then I decided to make a clock, so cut some plywood into thin strips for the face.

Oh and cut in half a cheap pine bookcase, put it in the shed and organised all the junk.

I also discovered that the charger for my drill is knackered, it wasn't working and after taking it apart it looks like the capacitor is fried.


----------



## MarkDennehy

yetloh":1ba2ndr8 said:


> MarkDennehy":1ba2ndr8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my eclipse clone jig which couldn't grip the firmer chisels well enough to use it on them...
> 
> 
> 
> Not even when tightened with a screwdriver?
> Jim
Click to expand...

No, it's not a very good clone at all, the casting for the chisels is pretty poor (it looks like it's designed only for bevel edged chisels and even at that, the castings don't align. The plane blade section seems fine, it's all square and true according to my engineer's squares and straight-edges, but the chisel section is pants). Wasn't an issue till now, the chisels I had were all large enough to fit in the plane section, but the new footprints are more sane sizes.


----------



## yetloh

MarkDennehy":17r55km0 said:


> yetloh":17r55km0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDennehy":17r55km0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my eclipse clone jig which couldn't grip the firmer chisels well enough to use it on them...
> 
> 
> 
> Not even when tightened with a screwdriver?
> Jim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not a very good clone at all, the casting for the chisels is pretty poor (it looks like it's designed only for bevel edged chisels and even at that, the castings don't align. The plane blade section seems fine, it's all square and true according to my engineer's squares and straight-edges, but the chisel section is pants). Wasn't an issue till now, the chisels I had were all large enough to fit in the plane section, but the new footprints are more sane sizes.
Click to expand...


Mark,

I have a couple of genuine Eclipses; the most recent I bought in excellent condition for just a few quid on ebay. You don't get these problems with the genuine article. The thing I have found the Eclipse not to be good at is Japanese chisels which are my mainstay. I tried modifying my original Eclipse as recommended by David Charlesworth but didn't find it to be a success - the reason I bought another. I now use the new Veritas Mk2 narrow blade guide which is brilliant but a lot more expensive than an Eclipse but, despite its name, it will take blades up to 1.5" wide which covers most block planes.

Jim


----------



## MarkDennehy

Cheers Jim, I'll go have a look on ebay, see if I can get one that does it a bit better. The footprints might not be anything special, but they deserve better than what they got this weekend!


----------



## biskit

Having trouble with my vac/cyclone, after putting the Axminster plastic blast gates on, the slide groove that the gate slides in keeps getting blocked with dust. Started altering them so they are horizontal so the groove won't fill and stop the full closing of the gate. Hope it works. (hammer)


----------



## MattRoberts

New clamp rack!


----------



## Wizard9999

biskit":1w7s7zsz said:


> Having trouble with my vac/cyclone, after putting the Axminster plastic blast gates on, the slide groove that the gate slides in keeps getting blocked with dust. Started altering them so they are horizontal so the groove won't fill and stop the full closing of the gate. Hope it works. (hammer)



I recently made my own blast gates. Used the design where the gate pushes right through so no place for the dust to get trapped / self cleaning. I also lined them with felt which seems to help keep them nice and air tight as well as helping the sliding part run smoothly. I really would recommend making some.









Terry


----------



## Stanleymonkey

Carried on with a little cupboard to use at my school. Need something secure to keep the hammers and saws out of wrong hands!!


----------



## DiscoStu

Bernard - Try fitting the gates upside down. I've got some the right way up and i fitted one upside down due to its location and that never gets blocked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biskit

Thanks Stu, I m trying the ones I've got in various positions first, if those don't work :roll: I'll make some like yours wiz (hammer) they look the dogs :!:


----------



## Roughcut

Made a KD Fittings jig for knock down furniture assembly.
The jig accepts the Festool 30mm guide bush for router using 15mm flat bottom router bit from Wealden Tools for the cam.
And 8mm hardened drill bush from Boneham and Turner for drilling the dowel.


----------



## BearTricks

Not my workshop but my mum is moving house so I went through all the stuff my dad left behind in the garage after their divorce ten years ago. A lot of rusty old rubbish, but I don't think I'll have to buy another screw, bolt or nail for the rest of my life. 

He's an engineer so there are a few specialist bits and pieces in there that will probably fetch me some beer money on eBay. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## skipdiver

Lots and lots and lots and lots of routering. Was cutting out and rounding over parts on my router table for hours. Very boring but after a good sweep up and tidy, tomorrow will be much more pleasurable putting stuff together.


----------



## biskit

Raining today :roll: so back in the workshop. Made a new base dust catcher for the table saw, using the paint bucket I got from Toolstation,cut a 100mm hole in the bottom at one end and fitted a reducer to go into a 63mm pipe.  it works (hammer)


----------



## skipdiver

Sanding and painting birch ply all day. Borefest.


----------



## Benchwayze

Opened up, did a quick contents check; just to be sure everything was there and in order. 

Yes it was. 

Added the screwdriver for the funny-drive pocket-screws I bought from Axminster by mistake, then noticed the mini pocket screw jig which might come in useful! (UJK I believe) Ordered one. At least I can use the screws now without hunting through my biscuit tin full of tiny driver-bits! When I get a round tuit. Hmmm! Free box of screws too. Now I _have_ to use the jig! (hammer)


----------



## wallace

I made a poster for my wadkin cave/museum.


----------



## monkeybiter

Wow! Everything in that picture is a bit special.


----------



## memzey

I dunno the broom head sitting on the planer looks a bit ordinary! 

Mark is the PT an RM like Jack's? It looks a bit different to me. Still haven't gotten round to finishing the side extension to my BGS (ran out of room) but my new workshop build is underway so it's on the horizon at least!


----------



## wallace

Memzey that is the older cousin of the RM, its an MJ. It dates from about 1925 and is a line shaft machine. A lot of the design is similar to the RM. It has the skewed knives and can accept moulding knives in the head without upsetting the planer knives. I've not tried that though. Jack got his head altered to accept modern tooling.


----------



## skipdiver

This morning, waxing and buffing painted birch ply with a pine brush in my drill press. Very pleased with the results.

This afternoon, some assembly work at the bench whilst listening to the test match. No machinery going, doors wide open and the sun shining. It's days like today that make me think how lucky i am to do what i do.


----------



## Graham Orm

skipdiver":2v0bz00n said:


> This afternoon, some assembly work at the bench whilst listening to the test match. No machinery going, doors wide open and the sun shining.



I'm not a cricket fan, but that sounds like a little bit of heaven!


----------



## DTR

skipdiver":1d88c1ko said:


> This afternoon, some assembly work at the bench whilst listening to the test match. No machinery going, doors wide open and the sun shining.



Same


----------



## MarkDennehy

Spent an hour or so in the sun happily taking a #4½ to some lengths of 2x3 to clean them up before making some sawhorses tomorrow.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Today I learned...
...why we invented joiners and planer thicknessers and table saws and bandsaws.







Holy carp will I be happy when I have the workbench built and planing doesn't mean shoving and dancing with a workmate around the back yard...


----------



## DennisCA

A major cleanup and reorganization of my workshop happened today:





Moved this bench from the far right corner of the workshop





So I could put this new bench there:










The whole town had this organized 2nd-hand event/thingy so we've been walking around peoples yards looking at what they got. Found said bench today and got it delivered by the seller for 70€. About 2 meters long, a little less.

I dunno about the table saw, or the jointer/planer but they are on wheels so... I am gonna try to keep the router table in the middle of the room like that to also use it as an assembly table. The router is one of my least used tools.


----------



## Bm101

Couple of bags of sand on the base works pretty well Mark. When you finish cut em open lie down. Just like being on the beach.

Lots of drilling with Bertha today. Mortices all over the place and Bertha's the lady for the job. Old heavy and hard work. She's a piece of work though. One arm going one speed the other doing another. Bit like patting your head and rubbing your belly. The only tool I have ever named because she deserves a name. And like a lady if you get the rhythm right she pays out in silver dollars. If you mess the rhythm up she shrieks and your wood gets stuck.

:shock:


----------



## MarkDennehy

Cheers BM, I'll have to do something like that on the sawhorses when they're done. 

Oh, and I learned two more things this evening: 
1) It's *really* easy to cut mitres on a mitre saw to the correct angle _in the opposite direction to where they should be going_. I guess I get to test the "lower bench height" theory when planing the 2x4s for the benchtop...
2) If you have a favorite japanese handsaw and you accidentally knock it off the table, you shouldn't try to catch it and you really, _really_ shouldn't succeed in catching it. Now where's that box of plasters...


----------



## Benchwayze

MarkDennehy":2tjw9sly said:


> Spent an hour or so in the sun happily taking a #4½ to some lengths of 2x3 to clean them up before making some sawhorses tomorrow.




Masochist! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ouchhh! Sorry about the saw-catching incident.  Hope it wasn't too bad! 
I was lucky, I caught the handle. Just!


----------



## MarkDennehy

Benchwayze":331zshts said:


> MarkDennehy":331zshts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent an hour or so in the sun happily taking a #4½ to some lengths of 2x3 to clean them up before making some sawhorses tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Masochist! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I prefer the term cheapskate  I saved a whole €9.06 by using RWD instead of PAO... /facepalm

On the other hand, it's good warmup for the bench.



> Ouchhh! Sorry about the saw-catching incident.  Hope it wasn't too bad!
> I was lucky, I caught the handle. Just!


Caught the rip side happily, so just a few half-inch-long slashes across the pinky fingertip. More annoyed at the brain turning off and trying to catch it in the first place. If I'd caught the crosscut side of the ryoba, I'd probably have done a little more damage!


----------



## MattRoberts

After making this (exceptionally ugly) prototype,






I got round to upgrading my dust cart


----------



## Stanleymonkey

Nothing sadly - work calls :roll:


----------



## Graham Orm

MattRoberts":1y0nxo44 said:


> After making this (exceptionally ugly) prototype,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got round to upgrading my dust cart



It's impressive, but I can't work out what powers the blade? :mrgreen:


----------



## John15

Spent the morning changing the method for storing my clamps - much better now. 

John


----------



## MarkDennehy

I sat and watched the rain for most of the day, getting more and more annoyed that the first day of my week off was being rained out (no, monday wasn't the first day off, monday was family duties all day long because it was the bank holiday here in Ireland rather than last week). 

I did manage to finish off the two sawhorses for the bench build, get the 4½ to the bench grinder to convert it back from being a scrub plane (it came that way from ebay, but I have a 15-euro amtech piece of.... whatever for that role), fixed the mangled bevels on a few of the chisels, and then I sharpened the blades on all the planes and now my hands are slightly crampy. Tomorrow I'll face the new cramps with some scrap wood and then start planing the 2x4s for the bench top. If I'm *very* lucky, I might manage to get this thing built before sunday without making a total dogs breakfast out of it...


----------



## MattRoberts

Graham Orm":2pt9hblt said:


> It's impressive, but I can't work out what powers the blade? :mrgreen:



The power of voodoo!


----------



## MattRoberts

John15":27odlm8h said:


> Spent the morning changing the method for storing my clamps - much better now.
> 
> John


Do share!


----------



## mervtheswerv

Stripped the paint off some old carpet hinges ready to hang new doors in the house.


----------



## Grahamshed

Haven't read all of this thread but what I am going to do today is go into my workshop and do a strip search..... I am damn sure there is a floor and bench in there somewhere.


----------



## DennisCA

Bought 6 one-meter pieces of black ½" pipe for my pipe clamp heads. Cost me 50 euros.... These where not inexpensive clamps in the end! Just the pipe would have cost 25 euros but to cut and thread was more expensive, but I didn't have the tools todo it myself... But now I got some nice clamps at least.


----------



## monkeybiter

Monday: built/fitted new shelf unit on the wall replacing a repurposed domestic floor stander, new one only goes down to approx 8" above TS height, allowing room [just] to cut an 8x4 sheet. 
Yesterday/today building cupboards above the bench to replace flimsy crappy shelves. I may have made them too deep, overhanging too much of the bench. I'll live with it for a bit to see if it'll need a mod.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Made a start on the bench build finally (after sharpening every damn chisel and plane going). Got the legs all glued up, tomorrow's the top and squaring up the legs, then it's on to the aprons and the tool tray and the joinery and assembly. Probably won't get it finished by the weekend, but hopefully will get close enough that it won't take another month of weekends to finish.


----------



## Benchwayze

Raised my mitre saw by about 6" (or metric equivalent) simply by stowing some 4 x 2 ply sheets, flat on top
of the chop-saw bench. I had to move them from the aisle where they had been stood on edge. Now I can sweep out the shop properly! It feels funny using the saw, but it will give me an incentive to get started with all this ply, and finish off the MFT stand! The Festool metal legs are way too high for me! :mrgreen:


----------



## MarkDennehy

Planed up boards for the bench top, then went to the post office to pick up my Record 52½E vice which I'll need to have to hand to fit to the bench. 


Then found that what I'd been sent was a Woden 189, so there's now no hope I can get the bench built by the weekend. An entire week off, months of planning, thrown out the window because someone sold a record vice on fleabay with both photos and description saying one thing, and then they shipped something else. Pretty ticked off now.


----------



## ColeyS1

I bought these roller tables a while ago.
Had some long lengths of skirting to do today so decided it was a good time to figure out how to make them attachable to the machines.








The skirting 3.6 metres long. It's soooooo much easier and means I don't need to get assistance for long lengths anymore. 
I'll attach more wood to the spindle and tablesaw tomorrow so it can be hooked on when required. I drilled a hole in the leg just to make setting up easier and just poked a wire nail through.




Should have done it years ago !

Coley


----------



## yetloh

Carrried on making a dust collection box for my recently acquired Makita LS 1040 mitre saw. I bought this one rather than the sliding variety because I haven't got the workbench width for the latter and it will cover 95% of my needs. Trouble is, it seems that dust collection is total rubbish on all mitre saws, even when the dust port is connected up to a decent workshop vac like my Festool. 

Luckily, I have a duct to my cyclone extraction system a couple of feet away, so I have a 45 deg. branch and blast gate on order so that I can connect it to a the dust collection box which will enclose the the rear half of the saw on three sides and the top. I'm making it from 4mm birch ply which I happen to have, joined by 15mm square ash strips and it will have a 100mm port in the side. All a bit of an experiment but, given that the saw blasts most of the dust backwards, I see no reason why it shouldn't be a lot more effective then the pathetic standard arrangement. Will post some pics when things have advanced further.

Jim


----------



## Benchwayze

I cut up some worn out, cork-backed table-mats, for sticking onto my sash cramps heads.


----------



## monkeybiter

Benchwayze":1pzqu2u4 said:


> I cut up some worn out, cork-backed table-mats, for sticking onto my sash cramps heads.



Great idea!


----------



## BearTricks

I chucked a green end grain cup in a box of shavings a few weeks ago just to finish drying off. I remembered it when I woke up this morning and went out first thing to finish it off. Got it done, but as I finished it started hammering it down so I ran inside and now I'm waiting to see where the house springs a leak next.

Went to the pie shop but on the way home some silly person decided it would be hilarious to drive through the puddles and soak me, so I was stuck with a soggy gingerbread man. I hope his car's electrics are knackered.

Got all my hand tools inside so I might continue work on a stool I've started in the other room.


----------



## Benchwayze

monkeybiter":11pct3mf said:


> Benchwayze":11pct3mf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut up some worn out, cork-backed table-mats, for sticking onto my sash cramps heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea!
Click to expand...


Biter, 
Make sure SWMBO doesn't catch you! What you think are worn out might have sentimental value! :lol:


----------



## Stanleymonkey

Made a little toy rocket for my 3 year old son.

He has informed me that he will be painting it purple!


----------



## monkeybiter

Benchwayze":6vtyfjm4 said:


> Biter,
> Make sure SWMBO doesn't catch you! What you think are worn out might have sentimental value! :lol:



We have round plates so surely if I just remove rectangles from the corners of the rectangular place mats that'll be fine. .....Won't it?


----------



## Benchwayze

monkeybiter":39p4ret4 said:


> Benchwayze":39p4ret4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biter,
> Make sure SWMBO doesn't catch you! What you think are worn out might have sentimental value! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have round plates so surely if I just remove rectangles from the corners of the rectangular place mats that'll be fine. .....Won't it?
Click to expand...


I got around it easily, as my old mats had Constable prints on them (Trago Mills's specials). So I told her I was making a Jigsaw Puzzle! 

When I worked on the Jewellery quarter (Where one could buy anything from a safety-pin to a baby elephant), I 'got myself in' with a supplier of sheet cork. 
I found that 1/4" cork was 'perfick'! The place mats came later after the trader closed down.


----------



## MattRoberts

Continued with the build of my thien separator, made a fence for my bandsaw and continued with the build of my lamp shade


----------



## BearTricks

Reminds me, I need to put in an order with Tuffsaws.


----------



## MattRoberts

Finished the lamp shade, installed it, hate it. Carried on with my thien separator, and it's coming along really well.


----------



## ColeyS1

Opened the workshop doors and started seriously questioning my choice of stainless steel as a cathode for electrolysis. Looked up the syptoms for poisoning then left after I realised it was either me not cleaning George foreman enough or actually the fumes. I've free'd up 3 cast iron wheels so far, 1 to go! 

Coley


----------



## MarkDennehy

Cleaned up the last of the laminated legs for the bench, then got rained out of it (seriously, a whole week taken as a holiday, I didn't want sun or heat, I just wanted _dry_ and what do I get but four straight days of light to torrential rain, for crying out loud...).


----------



## BearTricks

ColeyS1":351hra88 said:


> Opened the workshop doors and started seriously questioning my choice of stainless steel as a cathode for electrolysis. Looked up the syptoms for poisoning then left after I realised it was either me not cleaning George foreman enough or actually the fumes. I've free'd up 3 cast iron wheels so far, 1 to go!
> 
> Coley



I've a bag of citric acid somewhere left over from when I used to do darkroom printing. Does electrolysis work any better than an acid solution? I have a few tools that need doing.


----------



## ColeyS1

BearTricks":1i3mm5zq said:


> ColeyS1":1i3mm5zq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opened the workshop doors and started seriously questioning my choice of stainless steel as a cathode for electrolysis. Looked up the syptoms for poisoning then left after I realised it was either me not cleaning George foreman enough or actually the fumes. I've free'd up 3 cast iron wheels so far, 1 to go!
> 
> Coley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've a bag of citric acid somewhere left over from when I used to do darkroom printing. Does electrolysis work any better than an acid solution? I have a few tools that need doing.
Click to expand...

I haven't ever tried an acid solution so can't compare. Electrolysis definitely works. I think ideally the tank needs to be outside under shelter just to be safe. The first wheel i left fizzing away for 4 days. The rest of them I've only had them in for 1.5 days, to reduce the possible fumes. If I had a load to do again I'd try and let the wind take away any nastiness.

Coley


----------



## Jelly

Not Technically *My* workshop, but the one I use...








Removed the miscellany which seems to gather on flat surfaces,
Unbolted the little chop-saw,
Moved one of the wall-mounted benches up,
Installed a newly refurbished Radial Arm Saw in the larger gap, 





Sorted everything which I'd had to move disposing of anything broken and stripped away all extraneous packaging etc.
built tight-fitting niches for each plane on the bench.


----------



## skipdiver

Nice to see the RAS back in action Jelly. Hope you get much use from it.


----------



## Jelly

skipdiver":1y3f21ly said:


> Nice to see the RAS back in action Jelly. Hope you get much use from it.



Thanks Steve, once the guard-mount was sorted and the control unit replaced (you were right when you thought the switch was knackered) it became apparent that it was in really good mechanical condition, with the motor running all but silently! It's already seen a fair bit of use in its first day...

I spent today helping a friend build some massive chest height saw-horse type trestles to support a rather tongue in cheek "art installation"/elaborate practical joke.

Managed to use some off-cuts to knock up a sturdy but decidedly rough round the edges bookshelf (I've just moved, and don't have nearly enough of them). I'm not exactly proud of it, but the underlying joinery is solid, and I sort of like the form it's taken on.






Not bad for 45 mins and some offcuts really.


----------



## DennisCA

Been working on this dovetail plane. I can tell I will need a depth stop


----------



## skipdiver

Drilling holes. Lots and lots of holes.


----------



## skipdiver

Had one of those days today when everything was a struggle and nothing flowed, so i went inside and watched the footy. I love being able to decide when i can work and when i can stop.


----------



## hackery

The same thing I do every time I enter the workshop.... tided it.

Also set up my new Makita dust extractor and sliced my thumb open on a marking knife.


----------



## MattRoberts

Finished the thien baffle and then put it to use ripping some huge timber into legs for the nested sofa tables I'm building. I'm still surprised how well the baffle works


----------



## hackery

Not in my workshop but just outside it... sandblasted my Parkinsons Perfect 15" Vise dating from the 1930s. When I bought it from Gumtree it was seized shut but managed to WD40 it into submission. Sandblasted it back to bare metal and then several coats of rust proof primer ready for it's new two tone paint job either tomorrow weather depending on next weekend. 

Tried to post images but not allowed??


----------



## skipdiver

Welcome hackery. You can't post pictures until you have made (I think) 5 posts. Could be 10, can't remember offhand.


----------



## MarkDennehy

In the three rain-free hours from the ENTIRE WEEKEND (what the hell weather? Get your act together!), got the last of the boards for the bench top tidied up from RWD to flat on the glue faces. Next weekend if we get a dry day, I'll run the jointer over them and laminate up the top and start in on the aprons and stretchers.


----------



## Benchwayze

When I went out to bin the trash last night, I realised I had left the light on in the shop,. I went in to remedy the situation and then spent an hour sharpening a couple of planes, and flatting the face of my 'Old-Tools' 1.5" paring chisel. Still some way to go.


----------



## memzey

Laid 320sq feet of P5 grade chipboard flooring over 1" EPS. Very boring but satisfying nonetheless. Also moved my light and dainty planer thicknesser (all 840lbs of it) into its final position.


----------



## Droogs

Finished up today, but built over the last week fom rough board and built using hand tools only apart from some pilot holes made with a drill/driver. Maple laminated top with Redwood base and sacraficial lipping. 2000mm x 610mm and 39" high. 151 face vice with a 52 1/2 tail vice. Split top with an oak insert to act as a stop when planning alon with 20 19mm bench dog holes (not fun to do), just a shelf to fit on the bottom but no rush as rock solid and still need to paint the workshop


----------



## MarkDennehy

Tidy. Top's a solid (laminated) slab?


----------



## Droogs

The top's made from laminated 4" x 2" maple (bought 1/2m3 rough sawn as part of the big wood auction from last year) planed and glued up with PU. It has a splti/groove lengthways with a loose oak insert that when reversed sits 10mm proud to act as a stop for scrub planing boards. it has a 3/4" redwood face lip that's just screwed on to be easily replaced


----------



## skipdiver

Lots of sanding. Very boring and tomorrow is painting. Even more boring.


----------



## memzey

Droogs":12ssj21o said:


> Finished up today, but built over the last week fom rough board and built using hand tools only apart from some pilot holes made with a drill/driver. Maple laminated top with Redwood base and sacraficial lipping. 2000mm x 610mm and 39" high. 151 face vice with a 52 1/2 tail vice. Split top with an oak insert to act as a stop when planning alon with 20 19mm bench dog holes (not fun to do), just a shelf to fit on the bottom but no rush as rock solid and still need to paint the workshop


Nice. What have you done with that end vice? Is it on upside down?


----------



## Benchwayze

Put some Festool batteries on charge, for my shiny new CXS Li 2.6 Set Cordless Screwdriver. Well I can't take it with me. Sorry about the gloat!


----------



## Droogs

memzey":sf7vxao5 said:


> Nice. What have you done with that end vice? Is it on upside down?



Photo was taken just before the vice was bolted on, was waiting for the extra pair of hands (away making a cuppa) to hold it in place


----------



## BearTricks

I've managed to snatch about 12' x 3' of oak worktop offcuts from a relative's garage so they're going to keep me and everyone I know in end grain chopping boards for the foreseeable future.

Today though I'm doing a practice run on some beech since I've never done one before. Found out that my bandsaw is somewhere between half a mil and a mil out of square no matter what I do. I think rather than needing adjusting the cheap table is flexing ever so slightly when I put pressure on it. I've been finishing everything off on the hand plane but I might make myself a replacement one just for this job.

Edit: Half way through the day and waiting for a glue up to dry, I think I might do some more work on a stool, draw up some plans for a dressing table for the girlfriend, and sharpen everything I can find. I thought my planes were sharp enough, but I managed to get one so sharp it was taking translucent shavings that disintegrated when I touched them and now nothing else seems good enough.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Put a first coat of paint on the sawhorses (the boiled linseed oil wasn't holding up too well outdoors). Then put two coats of paint on the four-year-old, he put another coat of paint on himself, and I brushed out the handprints from the first coat on the sawhorses and spent the next while cleaning up. 

I'm starting to think this whole "finishing room" has nothing to do with airflow or dust or anything else, but is mainly a way to stop four-year-olds getting near the paint...


----------



## skipdiver

Another of those pleasant days with the doors open and sun shining. One day cricket on the radio and no machinery going. Bit of sanding, bit of painting and some assembly at the bench.


----------



## DiscoStu

Having bought a couple of the Aldi clamps recently I made a rack for them and put that up. 

Quite pleased with the result as it was just quickly done from scraps. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattRoberts

Nice, nothing like a good bit of clamp storage!


----------



## MarkDennehy

My dictionary's definition of "a couple of" is in need of updating


----------



## DiscoStu

They were such good value for money £4.99 for 2! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homerjh

they any good? saw them but wasnt sure how good they would be so left them.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Wouldn't clamp very heavily with them, the end pieces are plastic and you can start to feel them flex quite early on putting any pressure on them, but for quick "grab this for a second while I get a real clamp" sort of things, they're grand. Or, I suppose, for anything small that didn't need a lot of clamping pressure. And for the price...


----------



## MarkDennehy

I planed the knot, and the knot won. 
Best crucible cast record blade too. My poor #7


----------



## MarkDennehy

But at least it wasn't chipped in vain  






One (seriously messy, but with good squeeze-out on top and bottom) glued-up workbench top. Or at least most of it, there's another board to go on either side and the aprons as well, but they go on seperately because Reasons. That's the legs and the top done now, I'll leave this to cure for a few days (because work's manic so why not, and besides I have a vice to clean and play with) and then get started with planing the underside and doing the leg and apron joinery.


----------



## TFrench

Made a rack for my lathe stuff. No more searching through a box for the chisel I'm after!
View attachment 20160626


----------



## monkeybiter

TFrench":1b9bnoz0 said:


> Made a rack for my lathe stuff. No more searching through a box for the chisel I'm after!



They'll all fall out the side at that angle! :wink:


----------



## DiscoStu

Homerjh":21ahyy0p said:


> they any good? saw them but wasnt sure how good they would be so left them.



I think they're OK. You can't get huge pressure on them but for glue ups especially when having a lot is useful then I think they'll be worth their money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFrench

The wonders of mobile technology!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## biskit

Raining again  so into my workshop/shed for gardening gear, after days of gardening and just dumping stuff in there. Had to clean the top of the TS it had a very slight rust mark on it :evil: 
give it a coat of oil for the time being.


----------



## n0legs

Frustratingly searched for a drill bit I know I have, didn't find it, but did find some others I thought were lost :|


----------



## BearTricks

I've had some of the Aldi clamps for about a year now. I didn't bother buying any this time round because one of them has lost its strength and the other one is on its way out.

I have some cheap and nasty Irwin ones that I regret buying because it was too much money to spend on tat, and they're the only cheap ones that I have that I can actually still rely on.

I bought some Dekton ones from the local handyman's store - a stupid decision considering they were next to some very reasonably priced cast iron ones - and I put too much pressure on one one day and the thing snapped in half. The other one I bought just fell apart somehow.


----------



## beganasatree

Went out to tidy up and declutter,now have a bigger mess than I had at the start of the day.

Peter.


----------



## Moonsafari69

MattRoberts":29n6vv56 said:


> Nice, nothing like a good bit of clamp storage!



Amen to that


----------



## Wizard9999

Big tidy up and added some more tool storage on my wall. Yesterday made a visit to Random Orbital Bob's place and he showed me how to make a new handle for one of the chisels I bought from this very forum a few weeks ago =D> . Only problem is there are three more handles to do and he has told me that next week I have to have a go at the next one :?


----------



## NazNomad

'Mmmmm donut!' chuck. Works perfectly.

I have a diy Longworth, but fear for my knuckles with that bloody thing.







... at least with this one, the spinny, zombie-killing, threaded parts are at the back out of the way.


----------



## BearTricks

Donut chuck is on my list of things to make. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Lignum

Put two pieces of wood in the vice, their flat bottoms aligned in an attempt to plane the top sides to level. And they are perfectly flat. A delightful flat slope, at about 20 degrees. Beautiful!


----------



## Graham Orm

Cleared a mountain of ply off cuts out. Every one a potential shelf....for someone but never for me. Gritted teeth did the job, a bit more space now!


----------



## monkeybiter

Graham Orm":fsu6cdj7 said:


> Cleared a mountain of ply off cuts out. Every one a potential shelf....for someone but never for me. Gritted teeth did the job, a bit more space now!



I feel your pain.


----------



## biskit

monkeybiter":28x95s28 said:


> Graham Orm":28x95s28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleared a mountain of ply off cuts out. Every one a potential shelf....for someone but never for me. Gritted teeth did the job, a bit more space now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain.
Click to expand...

Graham in a couple of weeks time you'll wonder where they are :shock: cause you could just do with a bit of ply.  
Bin there done that. =D>


----------



## seaco

Making speakers...


----------



## DTR

seaco":3i6z9hhd said:


> Making speakers...



they're very..... green :shock: 

Looks like you're going to bi-amp them? I need to get round to building some speakers.....


----------



## BearTricks

Spent the morning listing things on eBay to raise some funds for the new workshop. This afternoon maybe a donut chuck or turning some plates.

Edit: Ended up just doing a bottle opener and half the donut chuck. Probably need to drag the shop vac in there tomorrow as the sawdust is getting a bit silly.


----------



## biskit

Tipping it down with rain :shock: again. Made a gate for my compost bin store, just got to clear space under 2 conifer trees and clip one side of one to fit the gate, (hammer)when the rain stops long enough. :!:


----------



## MattRoberts

Making nested tables!


----------



## monkeybiter

That table looks good but I'm as interested in your 'fence organiser'. Any chance of some pics? And does the hole mean it slides over to a router table?

Also, is the small piece of wood clamped to the leg on the right for tapering?


----------



## skipdiver

Spent a couple of weeks on holiday in the Dales. Some days it rained a little, some days it rained a lot, but rain it did.

Back home and spent yesterday tidying up my workshop for the start of an order tomorrow, and it's painful watching the sunshine in all it's glory, whilst i'm sweating and covered in sawdust, whilst wearing my airshield.

Anyway, decided to try out Arnold Laver for my next batch of birch ply, which was £85 pounds cheaper on my regular order than the last supplier. It's generally decent but not quite as good quality as the last lot. Looks to be BB grade both sides as opposed to B/BB of the last lot which i think was from Lathams.


----------



## Droogs

Vey bright seaco. glad to see your thinking about bare toe safety i the dark


----------



## John15

Fitted timber inserts in my 3' and 4' aluminium box section sash clamps for extra rigidity. It's made a huge difference.

John


----------



## MattRoberts

monkeybiter":3iaan1r1 said:


> That table looks good but I'm as interested in your 'fence organiser'. Any chance of some pics? And does the hole mean it slides over to a router table?
> 
> Also, is the small piece of wood clamped to the leg on the right for tapering?


Sorry, I missed this comment. 







It's more of a disorganiser than an organiser! I built it to give me a higher surface fence for the tablesaw, but yes, it also acts as a fence for my router table which I built into the tablesaw top. It's got a cavity where that hole is, and a dust extraction port on top :






And no - that small piece of wood clamped to the leg is a repair I'm making to the leg. The legs were tapered with a tapering jig


----------



## Bm101

I been messing about making a plane blade for a little project. Lots of work but a good learning curve. Ended up tempering it in the oven with a sand heat sink (thank you Ed.  ) The max oven temp is 250 but got to 300 + temps according to colour charts probs due to the heat sink. I ended up creating a Jedi Plane Blade. Who knew.




*makes lightsabre noises in head. Shhhhiiiinggg! Shhiiing!


----------



## biskit

SWMBO liked the compost store gate I made, =D> so I'm going to make one to hide our 5 bins behind. Today I laid out the treated timber
ready to get going, maybe tomoz. :wink:


----------



## skipdiver

5 bins? We get 2 around here and one of those we have to pay for to get it. £30 for garden waste and they only collect in spring and summer.


----------



## DiscoStu

We only have 2 bins. It annoys me that they want us to recycle glass (which I agree with) but won't collect it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanleymonkey

Tidy and clear out - put up a couple of boards ready to receive some little sets of drawers and shelves on Friday


----------



## BearTricks

We had two black bins at our last place, and two green at our current one despite having more bedrooms here, which should mean more people in the house to fill the black bins up, and a much less demanding garden meaning the green bins hardly see any use. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Benchwayze

Opened the door; quick eyeball, all in order. Got out the strimmer for the handyman to tidy the lawns. Locked up again, when he'd finished. 
Be glad when I can find time to do some work; Some hopes...


----------



## Stanleymonkey

Big clearout and moved things from large adjustable shelving to shelves that I made that were the right size - big saving in space. Looking much clearer inside.


----------



## n0legs

Gave it all a bit of a tidy ready, hopefully, for a bit of "me" time over the weekend :roll:


----------



## John15

Made some practice half-blind dovetails in preparation for drawers on a writing table. Results fairly good but I need to improve a bit more before attempting the real thing.

John


----------



## giantbeat

rough turned 3 oak stave shells i glued up during the week. bit out of practice with staves been a whole year since i made my last.


----------



## Benchwayze

Drilled some drainage holes in some new plastic planters/jardinieres I bought last week:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... UTF8&psc=1

Strange there were no holes; but there you are!  

These are so 'cool' , as they say now, I am buying two more next month. Great for Acers, and next year's Dahlias!


----------



## Setch

I made a wall rack to hold my bandsaw fence and Mitre fence, so I don't have to hunt for them each time I remove them.


----------



## n0legs

giantbeat":2ot4mcjw said:


> rough turned 3 oak stave shells i glued up during the week. bit out of practice with staves been a whole year since i made my last.



They're cool =D> 
Any chance of a WIP next time you make some? 
I have a cunning plan


----------



## giantbeat

n0legs":ojq5xmv0 said:


> giantbeat":ojq5xmv0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> rough turned 3 oak stave shells i glued up during the week. bit out of practice with staves been a whole year since i made my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're cool =D>
> Any chance of a WIP next time you make some?
> I have a cunning plan
Click to expand...


Thanks, they are very rough right now, lots of cutter lines but that will be sanded out

im sure i can rustle something up. i have one during pic from my instagram feed.


----------



## AJB Temple

On Sunday I had to repair the brand new (2 weeks) "never bend" allegedly high quality stainless steel garden border fork that my delightful and lovely wife had managed to bend trying to lever a lump of rock out of the garden. I also had to resharpen her Felco's as once again she had chipped the blade when twisting and cutting at the same time. She has no tool sympathy at all. There is only one of my tools I will give her free access to.


----------



## Benchwayze

Fitted two 5 foot Fluorescent light fittings, and isolated the workshop supply from the house circuit board. (Well actually, I handed the 'Sparky' his tools!) :mrgreen:


----------



## YorkshireMartin

Busy building boxes for a trade show display. 17 in total needed of varying dimensions, some with inserts, some without. Not particularly interesting work, but its work and it's wood (ish), so its a start.

Just wish I wasn't being forced to use B&Q softwood ply...its dire.

Heres the first one, for what its worth. Won't be winning any guild marks...lol


----------



## squowse

Laminated a window sash. A few photos here - https://goo.gl/photos/hN6BZKe1nbBfevDe8


----------



## kevinlightfoot

Packed up lots of tools ready for my workshop move sat on my bench and reflected on 30 years of woodworking ranging from tiny light pulls to 10 foot high pillars and staircases to back garden gates and church fonts oh dear did it give me the blues!


----------



## MattRoberts

Storage for my router bits, a dispenser box for my rubber gloves and a failed attempt at some temporary dust extraction on my mitre saw!


----------



## Homerjh

Gave it a tidy as doubles as outhouse so every surface had something on that has a home elsewhere, tidied the wire for the fluorescent light I fitted the other week (just into normal plug) so it is not hanging anywhere, cleaned the sink so it is now clean (well no soil, sand or bits in it) but still got decades of paint on it, and looked at the poor scrollsaw that aint been used for months just sitting there...


----------



## Benchwayze

Worked on my Sedgwick planer/thicknesser. Freed the table adjusting screw of rust; caused by a flood from the water cistern. Unbeknownst to me, when house was built, the overflow had been routed into the garage. On Monday I run the machine up for the first time since the mini-disaster. 

With my fingers crossed very firmly! [-o< 
John


----------



## YorkshireMartin

Sharpened a few plane irons, made a lot of wood shavings practicing with my new plane, then finally completed some components of my bench (a labour of love) as a result. Happy days!


----------



## n0legs

Finished the finish on something for number one daughter. 
Then fixed an air leak on one of the compressors :evil:


----------



## DennisCA

Painted the floor. Looks much better nowadays and easier to keep clean:





Had to paint it in parts and move all the tools to one side and then to the other after one side had dried. Can says it'll take a few weeks to get to full strength. It's just some 1-comp polyurethane/alkyd based paint.


----------



## DennisCA

Almost pooped my pants as my last bandsaw blade snapped. My 1/4" blade snapped several months ago, been relying solely on this 1/2" one now.


----------



## ColeyS1

Now that's a smart looking floor !!! Should make sweeping much easier  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkDennehy

Finished lining the shed with OSB and gave it its first coat of white emulsion. I am now *very* caucasian.


----------



## Wuffles

DennisCA":3g4z6wdt said:


> Almost pooped my pants as my last bandsaw blade snapped. My 1/4" blade snapped several months ago, been relying solely on this 1/2" one now.


Out of sheer desperation* I welded a snapped bandsaw blade for my metal saw back together today. 100% expected it to fail in a catastrophic fashion...it only bleedin' worked! This was a factory supplied one, must get some made up by Ian once I figure out the sizes.

*by desperation I mean tightness, I actually had a spare, somewhere.


----------



## Benchwayze

Good choice of colour for the deck. You can't see the sycamore dust against it! :lol: 
Nice tidy shop!


----------



## DennisCA

Wuffles":2ito3myo said:


> DennisCA":2ito3myo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost pooped my pants as my last bandsaw blade snapped. My 1/4" blade snapped several months ago, been relying solely on this 1/2" one now.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of sheer desperation* I welded a snapped bandsaw blade for my metal saw back together today. 100% expected it to fail in a catastrophic fashion...it only bleedin' worked! This was a factory supplied one, must get some made up by Ian once I figure out the sizes.
> 
> *by desperation I mean tightness, I actually had a spare, somewhere.
Click to expand...


How long do blades last for people anyway. I bought the 1/2" one in dec 2014. Should I be satisfied with the lifespan I got out of it? It's been used regularly and was resharpened once (diy jig using a dremel). Before it snapped the thing made "thunk thunk" noises, thought it was the saw.

Both tuffsaws blades. I usually order from them even though I am in Finland since 175" long blades aren't common stuff.


----------



## biskit

Great to get back in the shop  after a couple of weeks not being in there. Geez how many spiders have made it home :shock: 
Made the gate for our multi bin store, now i'll have to wait for a bit of fine :roll: to fit it.


----------



## Benchwayze

1 spider = Minus 20 woodworm beetles! (Wild guess, but you get the picture!)


----------



## ColeyS1

Got shed door swinging. Then had a power cut. I got stocked up on cider just incase it was out for a while. Electrics back on now, so ive started reducing stock 

Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexam

Wuffles":1yyfe3ba said:


> DennisCA":1yyfe3ba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost pooped my pants as my last bandsaw blade snapped. My 1/4" blade snapped several months ago, been relying solely on this 1/2" one now.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of sheer desperation* I welded a snapped bandsaw blade for my metal saw back together today. 100% expected it to fail in a catastrophic fashion...it only bleedin' worked! This was a factory supplied one, must get some made up by Ian once I figure out the sizes.
> 
> *by desperation I mean tightness, I actually had a spare, somewhere.
Click to expand...



Ian can get you the right size just with the bandsaw details.
Malcolm


----------



## Alexam

ColeyS1":1prrzx4x said:


> Got shed door swinging. Then had a power cut. I got stocked up on cider just incase it was out for a while. Electrics back on now, so ive started reducing stock
> 
> Coley
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




Very nice job Coley


----------



## Alexam

Prepared a few new boxes and have blanks ready for a few more. All need finishing and flocking yet.



THis from yesterday




This five by 6-30 today. Three with secret draws and the larger one with a false base compartment.

...........................knackered!!!

Malcolm


----------



## Grawschbags

Spent all afternoon planing, checking for square, then planing some more...

I'm in the process of building my first workbench.

Can't see the garage floor for wood shavings, and I'm pretty certain I'm going to have an almighty blister on my thumb from the plane handle!


----------



## MarkDennehy

Stared at the new bench makings under a tarp outside the back door in torrential rain. For HOURS. Fudge's sakes. Who ordered this weather?


----------



## ColeyS1

Grawschbags":2baybc5n said:


> Spent all afternoon planing, checking for square, then planing some more...
> 
> I'm in the process of building my first workbench.
> 
> Can't see the garage floor for wood shavings, and I'm pretty certain I'm going to have an almighty blister on my thumb from the plane handle!


No one said it was gonna be easy [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] sounds like a good start !


Coley


----------



## Cinimod

Nearly finished my router sled for thicknessing timber. Made it mainly because of the cost of buying a dedicated one also this jig is much easier to store..........Dom






Just need to see if I can adapt it to use it to joint boards aswell


----------



## skipdiver

Opened the door, saw the mess and shut it again. Went to the footy this afternoon and saw my team play really well and lose unluckily. Walked home and it started bucketing down half way. Today was not a good day.

Tomorrow, i shall have a good tidy up and clear out, ready to start a new order on Monday morning and all will be right with the world again.


----------



## custard

ColeyS1":17y9s5bd said:


> Got shed door swinging.
> Coley



It looks fantastic, you should be well pleased!

=D>


----------



## owsnap

DennisCA":2xqo7yf3 said:


> Painted the floor. Looks much better nowadays and easier to keep clean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to paint it in parts and move all the tools to one side and then to the other after one side had dried. Can says it'll take a few weeks to get to full strength. It's just some 1-comp polyurethane/alkyd based paint.




Very very nice floor! mirin..
Painted mine as well at start of summer, best decision I ever made, no more damn concrete dust all the time and could do about the same size floor as you have for under 15euros.


----------



## owsnap

Had taken a very long free-time for a couple of months to enjoy the summer,
today finished making a couple Flowerboxes for strawberries , 3m long each, couldn't move them by myself when finished due to weight of all the timber in them


----------



## NazNomad

I made an apple. First time I've managed to get one that actually does look like an apple (it was a pallet spacer block)








... and a toffee-apple. :-D


----------



## Cinimod

Love the toffee apple......................any takers for making candy floss?........dom


----------



## giantbeat

owsnap":1fj03xxx said:


> DennisCA":1fj03xxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Painted the floor. Looks much better nowadays and easier to keep clean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to paint it in parts and move all the tools to one side and then to the other after one side had dried. Can says it'll take a few weeks to get to full strength. It's just some 1-comp polyurethane/alkyd based paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very very nice floor! mirin..
> Painted mine as well at start of summer, best decision I ever made, no more damn concrete dust all the time and could do about the same size floor as you have for under 15euros.
Click to expand...


Nice would love to paint my home shop floor but being in the cellar i expect it would last as well as the walls & be bubbling & peeling in 3 months.



NazNomad":1fj03xxx said:


> I made an apple. First time I've managed to get one that actually does look like an apple (it was a pallet spacer block)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and a toffee-apple. :-D



those are awesome, i want a toffee apple now.


----------



## giantbeat

bookmatched some long bits of cherry & cross laminated it into a 2 ply cherry sheet, will be going in to a 22" bass drum mould tomorrow whilst i press another layer.


----------



## MattRoberts

Half lapping sleepers in the outdoor workshop!


----------



## skipdiver

Finishing the gravel paths up to and around the workshop. The heat was brutal and i'm jiggered.


----------



## rafezetter

Usual story, flattening the back of a solid oak pot rack a lady friend bought secondhand to go over her cooker without even asking me if it could be done - but it was 4 sided with the same cornicing top and bottom; apparently it was previously hung over an island from the ceiling, oh and not even remotely flat or square hence the jig at the end (after cutting away most of it) to ensure 90 deg flat for mounting on her wall. Considering this was apparently a "nearly £500 item new" I'm really surprised at how bad the joints are - every mitre is open, and don't look as it they were ever closed to begin with, as there's the orginal finish inside.


----------



## DennisCA

Dragged home some junk, an old compressor that the seller said didn't work. The motor works however and it's a 2.2kw 920RPM motor. I figured for that alone it was worth 30 euros he wanted.

Took three people to lift it into the little Yaris that could. To get it out again since I was on my own, I had to remove the motor and take it out in parts:





It's modern enough that it has a pressure switch, older machines would just run constantly in "park" mode, but when the pressure dropped below a set level it'd would switch into gear and start feeding pressure. This one just stops and starts because it's only a 2.2kw model. The older models that run constantly were usually 7.5kw monsters and could cause blown fuses or dimmed lights every time they started up.






Instructions on usage:















Says United States Of America on the block:





Now to figure out what's wrong with it. If I can't fix it, I think maybe the motor can go on my bandsaw, since the current motor is too fast for it. And the tank can be hooked to my current compressor in a serial fashion. If it's not rusted inside.


----------



## Brian18741

Spent some time practicing hand cut joinery this afternoon and knocked out a little spice rack from scraps lying around the shop. Pine and teak in this instance finished in Danish oil.


----------



## ColeyS1

Spice rack looks superb ! Nice use of smaller bits of wood [WINKING FACE]

Coley


----------



## skipdiver

Cleaning paint and wax finish from some birch ply items i'm refurbishing. Lots of white spirit and elbow grease with wire wool and sandpaper. Was dreading it but it wasn't that bad and the parts came up well. Will repaint and wax tomorrow.


----------



## MikeJhn

Thought I would improve the dust extract from my recently acquired Axminster TS-250, I used their big mouth duct, with a little trimming it fits perfectly.





Mounted it onto the rolling base, just need to build the draws and neaten up the extract point to take the crown guard dust extract as well.





Mike


----------



## MarkDennehy

Got out the power tools and some plywood to make a jig to hold my new diamond stones.
I'm developing a dislike for power tools. They're exceptionally fast and accurate but damn are they noisy. 
Still, for a jig, I don't mind so much. 







And then for fun slammed a chisel into my finger and nicely sliced through to the nail from the side. 






That'll learn me. 



Also lined the underneath of the holdfast with a scrap of leather left over from the new strop.


----------



## ColeyS1

Fitted the donkey door today 




Relieved it fitted easily! 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I've just made one for my side workshop, but I've never heard one called a donkey door they're stable doors around here. Nice work. Yours I mean, not mine.


----------



## swb58

MarkDennehy":3emoa3kn said:


> Got out the power tools and some plywood to make a jig to hold my new diamond stones.
> I'm developing a dislike for power tools. They're exceptionally fast and accurate but damn are they noisy.
> Still, for a jig, I don't mind so much.
> 
> 
> And then for fun slammed a chisel into my finger and nicely sliced through to the nail from the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll learn me.
> 
> 
> 
> Also lined the underneath of the holdfast with a scrap of leather left over from the new strop.



I feel your pain, well sort of. Also hate those little nicks that don't seem much at the time until you realise that's where the drops of blood are coming from!


----------



## steve66

don't get much time in workshop nowadays, doing a long new workshop build, but after seeing my nephew use a sack track truck for a go-cart I thought of an upgrade, using old floorboards from the re-furbished house for that authentic look but decent wheel's I come up with this for his and his sisters joint birthday present.Long front piece to allow for extending as they get bigger, reinforce underneath neck with 15mm ply


----------



## beganasatree

Thanks Brian18741,I have just showed Janette your spice rack and guess what I have to make next??

Peter.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Brakes, Steve?


----------



## steve66

Brake was added after I took this picture as it hadn't arrived at the time, but was fitted just in time for birthday


----------



## Benchwayze

I fitted a brake to my trolley when I was a kid. I hadn't realised it should have been a 'trailing' brake. :roll: 

I wasn't hurt badly, thankfully! :mrgreen:

Nice posh job. Nothing like my one! :lol:


----------



## MarkDennehy

swb58":2z70r480 said:


> I feel your pain, well sort of. Also hate those little nicks that don't seem much at the time until you realise that's where the drops of blood are coming from!


Yup! And hooray for stjohnsupplies.co.uk


----------



## ColeyS1

phil.p":1wgktw8u said:


> I've just made one for my side workshop, but I've never heard one called a donkey door they're stable doors around here. Nice work. Yours I mean, not mine.


Cheers Phil. I was only being silly calling it a donkey door. I really want to make a wooden donkey and have its hooves resting on the bottom door looking out. I just need to settle on the design which seems to be the hard part- Marine ply sheets ready and waiting.

Coley


----------



## LancsRick

Built a fence for my router table as the existing one wasn't versatile enough for my liking. Need a few M6 coach bolts and a couple more slots routing and it'll be sorted. Nice high (15cm) fence, independently adjustable in and outfeed fences (offset), and both fences also adjust laterally to give zero clearance if required. Finally a piece of T-track along the top edge to let me run featherboards or tenoning jigs etc.


----------



## MattRoberts

LancsRick":25hkolyc said:


> Built a fence for my router table as the existing one wasn't versatile enough for my liking. Need a few M6 coach bolts and a couple more slots routing and it'll be sorted. Nice high (15cm) fence, independently adjustable in and outfeed fences (offset), and both fences also adjust laterally to give zero clearance if required. Finally a piece of T-track along the top edge to let me run featherboards or tenoning jigs etc.


Pictures, or it didn't happen!


----------



## LancsRick

Will get pics up when it's done . I've nicked the best bits of design I could find on the net and bodged it all together in the way that only an amateur can do


----------



## timbo614

phil.p":rr2in6xr said:


> Brakes, Steve?



When I or us (older brothers) first built a kart, probably about 1960, brakes were called "feet".


----------



## MikeJhn

And wasn't mum over the moon when you returned home with scuffed new school shoes. 

Mike


----------



## Benchwayze

Shoes? In the 1940s? :-({|=


----------



## yetloh

Benchwayze":5ctlhwnr said:


> Shoes? In the 1940s? :-({|=



When my Dad was a lad in the 1920's and on his way to school in his hley plimsolls he was stopped by an elderlty gent who took him off and bought him a pair of "propershoes. Sadly, he would probably now get arrested for child abduction with intent to do god knows what.

Jim


----------



## Jelly

Moved in this hulk:







The bolt which secures the chisel in position, unfortunately seized and subsequently sheered on attempting to free it. The remainder of the bolt has been drilled out, the residue of the threads removed with a tap, and a replacement (and spare) set-screw of the appropriate size (5/16th Whitworth) has been sourced.

Machine has been stripped, wire brushed, cleaned and coated with a thin coat of light oil.

Threads on arm have been cleared with 7/16ths Whitworth tap.

Ways on the table have been thoroughly cleaned, all ways have been lubricated using light oil (debatable as to whether way-lube would be beneficial or cause excessive buildup of sawdust).

Damaged wiring to motor removed, motor has been stripped, all dust and chips removed, and the bearings checked, top bearing cover found to not be attached, needs 2 × 0BA 2" machine screws. sourced.

Chisel and auger sharpened, fitted and adjusted.

New depth stop machined from ½"O/D steel pipe from metalwork scrap bin.

Chisel collet has significant damage, still serviceable as is but replacement best course of action long term.

Auger collet has burr on bottom, could damage chisel holder assembly bearing surface during maintainance if not addressed.

Z-axis travel rack missing tooth, has been replaced with two set screws, long term brazed-in replacement sensible.


----------



## MarkDennehy

At some point you have to stop calling it a tool and start calling it a hobby you know! :-D


----------



## memzey

Can't see the image but I wish I could!


----------



## Jelly

MarkDennehy":1xghk58h said:


> At some point you have to stop calling it a tool and start calling it a hobby you know! :-D



Sounds worse than it is, that was about 3½ hours work...

Turning a new collet, taking the spindle out and putting a taper on the burred bit, another 2 hours work, when I do it.
Wiring it up will be a twenty minute job, but may involve several hours of waiting to be able to isolate the distribution board to add another 3 phase spur.
Total time to get it working will be less than the total time to get it in and out of the terrifying old goods lift with the stretcby cables...


Fixing the rack with a brazed in tooth, and possibly painting it can wait for now... That definitely puts it in hobby territory.


----------



## Brian18741

ColeyS1":3kh19ltr said:


> Spice rack looks superb ! Nice use of smaller bits of wood [WINKING FACE]
> 
> Coley






beganasatree":3kh19ltr said:


> Thanks Brian18741,I have just showed Janette your spice rack and guess what I have to make next??
> 
> Peter.




My thanks and my apologies in that order gentlemen! 

I was fitting some skirting boards in the house today and my mitre saw was really struggling with the bevelled cuts. So nipped into town and picked up a Freud Pro blade (€55) to fit to my crappy Aldi mitre saw (€99) and wow, the difference is unbelievable!


----------



## beganasatree

Nothing absolutely nothing had a day off,BLISS.


----------



## Andrewf

Rebuilt a fence panel that i had built the day before, which for some reason was 6 inches too small. Also cleaned and started an outboard motor that had spent 3 years gathering dust i the shed.


----------



## yetloh

Brian18741":3oee4rar said:


> I was fitting some skirting boards in the house today and my mitre saw was really struggling with the bevelled cuts. So nipped into town and picked up a Freud Pro blade (€55) to fit to my crappy Aldi mitre saw (€99) and wow, the difference is unbelievable!



You could have saved yourself abaout 75 euros by buying one of the Irwin Weldtec blades. A friend who has used them extensively and also visited Irwin's new state of the art factory in Italy reckons they are superb and perform way beyond their price point.

Jim


----------



## Brian18741

Thanks for the tip Jim but not sure about the maths! But will keep an eye out for the irwin blades next time!


----------



## Jelly

Almost ready to use... Unfortunately I wasn't able to wire it in to the distributon box and fire it up last night as the laser cutter (which is on the same distro box as I want to run into) is set up to be always on, I'm waiting to meet up with someone who knows more about it than me, in order to safely power it down.

As the keen eyed will see I need to sort out the limiting on the arm/quadrant assembly as currently you can lift the arm high enough to drop off entirely, if my thinking is correct, I just need to replace a missing grub screw and that will sort itself out.


----------



## LancsRick

MattRoberts":3cojwctu said:


> LancsRick":3cojwctu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Built a fence for my router table as the existing one wasn't versatile enough for my liking. Need a few M6 coach bolts and a couple more slots routing and it'll be sorted. Nice high (15cm) fence, independently adjustable in and outfeed fences (offset), and both fences also adjust laterally to give zero clearance if required. Finally a piece of T-track along the top edge to let me run featherboards or tenoning jigs etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures, or it didn't happen!
Click to expand...


As requested sir!

http://imgur.com/a/6Fdv2

First couple show the jig, including one of the 0.5mm aluminium spacers. Third picture is just to highlight the chamfer I put on the bottom to avoid dust stopping pieces from being flush to the fence, and the final bit is a piece of black walnut straight off the new router jig .


----------



## Stanleymonkey

Tidy up - made a very basic shoe rack for the kids shoes. Might stop them leaving them everywhere (probably won't)

Moved a new treadle lathe into position and did a little 'turning' - while the whole thing wobbled from side to side!


----------



## MattRoberts

LancsRick":2olfpl1r said:


> As requested sir!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/6Fdv2
> 
> First couple show the jig, including one of the 0.5mm aluminium spacers. Third picture is just to highlight the chamfer I put on the bottom to avoid dust stopping pieces from being flush to the fence, and the final bit is a piece of black walnut straight off the new router jig .



Looks great! Are you putting some poly on the mdf?


----------



## LancsRick

Nah, as you can see the front faces are really simple I plan on just replacing them when they wear


----------



## yetloh

Son-in-law has recently bought a '66 850 Morris Mini-Minor, just like the one his Dad used to have even down to the colour, of which he has fond memories. The car has been christened "Morris" and looks good but in reality, is in need of restoration which starts this autumn. One problem is a weak handbrake. Daughter rang yesterday to ask if I could make some wooden wheel chocks as a jokey birthday present for him. I thought it would be fun to make them posh and personalised so printed off a copy of a period mini brochure to get the Morris typeface and found a nice piece of limewood from the woodstore.






These solid graphite pencils are great for applying graphite to the back of a paper template so that the outline ccan be traced onto the work.






The first finished chock. My letter carving skills aren't that great and the recessed background wasn't as smooth as I would have liked, so I used a nail punch with a domed recess to create the texture. I was pleased with the effect and, as I had hoped, it disguises a multitude of sins. One more to go and a few coats of Danish oil will see it done.

Jim


----------



## giantbeat

started to disassemble my wadkin sp12.

after 12 years in my ownership its leaving me tomorrow, the workshop demands more of other things it takes up too much room, i dont need a panel saw for what i do... 
but its been a hard choice to get rid of such a reliable machine, its worked 6 days a week for 12 years with out a single issue, service or anything more than a clean, and thats just my ownership. it sat in the same spot since it was bought brand new, working for a busy joinery company that was here before me. i took ownership of it when i moved in & the owner retired, i still remember the day i went to view the space for the first time & was offered it.

i didn't realize i had become so attached to my equipment. :shock:


----------



## monkeybiter

yetloh":3thmspwy said:


> I used a nail punch with a domed recess to create the texture.
> Jim



I like that, and I've got a couple of those... thanks for the tip!


----------



## Benchwayze

Prepared the top for a new computer desk. (That is, I bought a piece of laminated pine, and put it in the shop. :mrgreen: ) 
While I was at it, I decided it was okay to assume my planer had dried out, after its dousing when the water tank overflowed. 

With much trepidation, I switched it on. It worked perfectly! I am now feeling much better about the shop altogether.

Next job:

Mill some 50 mm square Douglas Fir pieces, for the legs of said desk. Didn't really want to use the Douglas Fir, but it's taking up space I need.


----------



## Fitzroy

Moved stuff around to make space to start to make the windows for the shed. I found that the larch i bought is indeed wet!

Don't leave wet wood lying on the planer table, doh!





The table had needed a little attention for while anyhow, so scraped the worst of the rust of with a knife blade. Could probably bag that and sell it on the street, red smack, new in from Far East.





Table surface was sanded with 240, then 400 grit wet and dry, using white-spirit as a lubricant.





Couldn't be bothered to do the in-feed table as it was ok condition. Also sanded the fence back as it was rusty in places. Then gave the whole thing a coat of paste-wax and a buff. Ready for work making window frames.





F.


----------



## biskit

Got some new wheels and tyres for my Disco  so the only place for the old ones is in my workshop :roll: 
can I find space :? very tricky, maybe under one of the wood stores, :!: along side the other two. ccasion5:


----------



## custard

yetloh":1x1euh4i said:


> The first finished chock. My letter carving skills aren't that great and the recessed background wasn't as smooth as I would have liked, so I used a nail punch with a domed recess to create the texture. I was pleased with the effect and, as I had hoped, it disguises a multitude of sins. One more to go and a few coats of Danish oil will see it done.
> 
> Jim




Nice job!

=D>


----------



## n0legs

Painted the inside of a fire extinguisher,









with RAL 9001 in Lesonal 2K


----------



## memzey

At long last finished the interior of my new workshop:




Three layers of soundproofing and 16 sheets of 18mm OSB 3. I hope I never have to see the stuff ever again!


----------



## LancsRick

Started a little project to test a few skills. Need a little shelving unit to replace the "temporary" (15mm MDF, spraypainted, now been in place 2 years...) one that I built previously. Going to make it out of solid oak, with loose fit drawer boxes, and all joints will be dovetails (yup, practice project).


----------



## MattRoberts

After snaffling an ex demo triton TRA001 for £140, I installed it and this:


----------



## John15

I made myself a new 350 x 275mm shooting board from 20mm MDF and plywood with a plastic insert to hold the plane off the vertical surface (a la Rob Cosman).

John


----------



## Neil S

Matt,
My Triton TRA001 is mounted in one of those Kreg insert plates. Its a really nice plate but it sagged in the middle along the long edge. I have had to add some bolts that screw upwards to give extra support and lift the middle back up to flush with the table.

Keep an eye out for that happening in yours.

Cheers

-Neil


----------



## MattRoberts

Neil S":3pg6bsjw said:


> Matt,
> My Triton TRA001 is mounted in one of those Kreg insert plates. Its a really nice plate but it sagged in the middle along the long edge. I have had to add some bolts that screw upwards to give extra support and lift the middle back up to flush with the table.
> 
> Keep an eye out for that happening in yours.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> -Neil


Thanks Neil - I've actually used a series of screws all around the perimeter to level it, so will keep an eye on it for sag. Cheers


----------



## MarkDennehy

Finished putting the soundproofing MattRoberts pointed me towards up in the shed to save from going deaf in there (works too btw, thanks Matt!)


----------



## MattRoberts

MarkDennehy":3rel6t3w said:


> Finished putting the soundproofing MattRoberts pointed me towards up in the shed to save from going deaf in there (works too btw, thanks Matt!)


Oh awesome - looks great, much better than the black ones I have. Where did you get them? 

Cheers


----------



## MarkDennehy

Ebay, from croatia of all places. Not the least expensive thing ever, but if I'd put black foam up there, it would have swallowed the light and I would have undone all the work spent lining and painting the shed white and I'd be back in a cave again. A very quiet cave, but still. So it was either shell out, go deaf or work in a dark cave. Not the best range of options


----------



## NazNomad

"What did you do in your workshop today?''

I took another broken Tuffsaws blade out of my Burgess BK3. Broken at the weld again.

I'm not buying another blade for it, it'll go in the For Sale section real soon. I give up.


----------



## LancsRick

MarkDennehy":uiio0q5e said:


> Finished putting the soundproofing MattRoberts pointed me towards up in the shed to save from going deaf in there (works too btw, thanks Matt!)



You say soundproofing - what are you proofing? Looks more like absorption material to stop echoing?


----------



## MarkDennehy

Primarily yes, it's to damp down noise inside the shed, I just call it soundproofing because I don't have any other name for it!


----------



## memzey

After the horrendous job of lining the walls was finished, today I put up a load of spur shelving as my timber rack and for general shelves:


----------



## MarkDennehy

Found that if I tried to plane on the bench in its current location (up against the side wall of the shed), I'd run the #7 straight into the back wall of the shed. Way too close. $DAYJOB gives time off in lieu if you get called out-of-hours when on call and I got called at 0300 one day last week for three hours work, and then after work that day, got called again at 2300 for more work, and there was some time on the weekend too, so I get today off. 
So, out to shed, pull everything out including spare tyres (don't ask) and a tumble drier (don't ask), moved the bench against the back wall so it had two feet between either end and the side walls. Knocked up a quick shelf for under the bench, and finished the last two panels of soundproofing (echo absorbers? still don't have a word for it) and moved everything back into the shed. 






I really need to build that 8x4x2' shed for the lawnmower and patio furniture and garden tools and stuff, just to get more room in the shed for proper stuff. 

Then I got the 8' boards that weren't fitting in the shed properly and just roughly broke them down (these are the ash, walnut and poplar boards for the sidecar cot project I'm trying to get done for xmas). 
















15 minutes work, stretched to an hour by sitting staring at the plans in my notebook trying to figure out how long I needed the rough-cut planks to be to not pineapple my design irreparably. I need to learn to work faster 
But at least it's all tucked away in the shed relatively tidily now, and I can now work in there even when it's raining (instead of having to stack 8' boards outside in the rain which I didn't want to do really). 
Need to fit the new stronger hinges and hasp on the door now (the ones there now wouldn't give me a lot of confidence about keeping opportunistic burglars out) and then I can start moving tools from boxes in the kitchen into the shed and getting on with things.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Need wall storage for stuff, and finished this off today. It's not permanent, but it'll buy me a few months to get something proper made up. Have to do a few more over the next while as well for the other stuff. 
Other than that, was too knackered from the weekend to do much, but over the weekend I got a bench hook, shooting board and thicknessing jig built and got the first slat for the next project made up (it was a test piece to get the jigs and process sorted, I have twenty or so more to make yet), and before all that had to resaw a 30" 8x1 piece of ash down to two boards which were meant to be just under a half-inch each but... well, it wasn't a crime against trees, but it definitely wasn't as good as a bandsaw (a piece of machinery which I now covet rather strongly, but I have nowhere to put it  ).


----------



## MattRoberts

I got fed up of the crappy chip board router table I had, so I installed a solid oak worktop and reinstalled my router into it


----------



## giantbeat

MattRoberts":105xeqq7 said:


> I got fed up of the crappy chip board router table I had, so I installed a solid oak worktop and reinstalled my router into it



Nice


----------



## MarkDennehy

Very classy looking - how clean and tidy is it 0.73 seconds after you start using it?


----------



## MattRoberts

I'll let you know! It's oak, so it's pretty sturdy. Not so fussed about the aesthetics though, as long as it remains flat


----------



## MarkDennehy

Hm. Well that came out a bit more shrine-y than I was thinking it would!


----------



## MattRoberts

And on the 8th day, the Lord planeth...


----------



## n0legs

MattRoberts":2fj8tsmf said:


> And on the 8th day, the Lord planeth...



Blasphemy :twisted: 
Get yourself back to Sunday School.














:



Everyone knows on the eighth day he sharpened :lol:


----------



## Roughcut

MarkDennehy":21snj75w said:


> Hm. Well that came out a bit more shrine-y than I was thinking it would!



Don't forget to kneel before entering.


----------



## DTR

MarkDennehy":2c0z4ow6 said:


> Hm. Well that came out a bit more shrine-y than I was thinking it would!



(hammer)


----------



## timbo614

"shrine-y" what a great word you have invented! Gave my my first out load laugh today.

shriney - verb - to look church-like, resembling a shrine without a cross or other godly icon


----------



## MarkDennehy

timbo614":ms43muy0 said:


> shriney - verb - to look church-like, resembling a shrine without a cross or other godly icon


Every belt-wielding Christian Brother would twitch if they heard you say that, and start going on about how He Was A Carpenter You Know...


----------



## MarkDennehy

Meanwhile...






Resawing by hand doesn't just suck, I suck at it. From my 8x1 board, I got four usable 3/8ths slats, one marginal that I'll use if I have no other choice, and three flat-out rejects where they dip below 1/4" in thickness. 

Anyone have any decent method for straightening out a bend in a saw plate on a panel saw? (Bend as opposed to kink, that is). Bending it smartly in the opposite direction does not seem to be getting it done...


----------



## Bm101

Isaiah 44:17

And the rest of it he makes into a god. To blocks of wood he bows down, worships, prays, and says, "Save me, since you are my god."

(hammer)


----------



## GarethT

I finally managed to have a play on my lathe today. (I don't get to use it very often lately).

Also managed to damage my mitre saw. clamping a piece that was too small caused a kick back resulting in the clamp hole breaking 

Any suggestions on how to fix it? or should I just give up now and resign myself to a Darwin award. Maybe I should take up crotchet instead 




Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeJhn

Drill tap and bolt it on with a butterfly nut to make it easier to take off when required.

Mike


----------



## Moonsafari69

Milled a length of Yew to make some nice picture framing material. Tomorrow's work, make the frame.


----------



## Bm101

Nailed the lever cap. Loving a whole weekend off. I'm time rich.


----------



## n0legs

Bm101":hci5jg7s said:


> Nailed the lever cap. Loving a whole weekend off. I'm time rich.




=D> 
That looks brilliant


----------



## yetloh

MarkDennehy":13aa2d7f said:


> Hm. Well that came out a bit more shrine-y than I was thinking it would!



Mark, If you are maki ng more plane holders, you might want to consider smething like this, you only have to lift the plane half an inch to take it out - the top recess being bigger than that at the bottom. I find it very convenient.






Jim


----------



## MarkDennehy

Cheers Jim, that looks far less work and wouldn't claim so much room above the holder, but how secure is it if you accidentally give the wall a wallop or jar the plane?


----------



## Phil Pascoe

The plane can't come out unless it's lifted and pulled outwards.


----------



## yetloh

phil.p":23724eg9 said:


> The plane can't come out unless it's lifted and pulled outwards.



That's right, it really is very secure.

Jim


----------



## Jelly

Not technically in _my workshop_, but...

Re-fitted the grates in a sentinel steam loco, fitted (modified) cab windows to the same, and got finished in time to join the owner and another chap who were just making a start on water testing the boiler and various associated piping runs.

It has a number of leaks, exclusively in hard to reach places, with luck another 8 hours of loosen-PTFE Tape-tighten-test cues next weekend should see it ready to steam up for a test.


----------



## DaWoodster

Picked up a Parkinson's Patd Perfect Vice on gumtree for £20 a few weeks ago, I think its number 16.

Lovingly 'restored' it with a wire brush and put it back to work.


----------



## yetloh

DaWoodster":5c478y3l said:


> Picked up a Parkinson's Patd Perfect Vice on gumtree for £20 a few weeks ago, I think its number 16.
> 
> Lovingly 'restored' it with a wire brush and put it back to work.



That's really nice. Looks more like "conservation" than "restoration" but there's nothing wrong with that.

Jim


----------



## MattRoberts

In the outside workshop again, laying this 






Oh my God that was hard work. Those slabs weigh a ton, which makes levelling them a complete ball ache. I've literally destroyed my rubber mallet... And they're not even that level! 

Pointing tomorrow, then time to finally erect the Tiger shed!


----------



## custard

DaWoodster":1e1zckud said:


> Picked up a Parkinson's Patd Perfect Vice on gumtree for £20 a few weeks ago, I think its number 16.



That's such a cool looking vice. Likey, likey.


----------



## MarkDennehy

MattRoberts":3ubyx4m5 said:


> time to finally erect the Tiger shed!


----------



## skipdiver

MattRoberts":a2nidyme said:


> In the outside workshop again, laying this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God that was hard work. Those slabs weigh a ton, which makes levelling them a complete ball ache. I've literally destroyed my rubber mallet... And they're not even that level!
> 
> Pointing tomorrow, then time to finally erect the Tiger shed!



No wonder. You need at least a 10 pound rubber maul for those slabs.

I spent the afternoon bubble wrapping a large order. Not much fun but not too taxing either and should see some much needed funds in my account shortly.


----------



## MattRoberts

Pretty productive day today. Did the pointing in my slabs then slapped this up. 






Praise the Lord for brad nailers, that's all I can say...


----------



## MarkDennehy

Not strictly _inside_ or _today_ (because it's been one coat a day for the last three days), but from this (a few weeks ago, but I forgot to take a better "before" photo):






to this:






Also got some boards to the finish stage for a cheese press that is getting knocked up out of some offcuts of 2x3 for an unfussy friend:











They're going to have to be *really* unfussy now. But hell, I never said I could carve, I just told them I'd take a stab at it and for a total of four hours work it's not really horrible... if you're blind...


----------



## memzey

I moved my bandsaw and dimension saw from my old shed into my new workshop and what a palaver it was! I'm well and truly knackered but chuffed to bits that they are in place.


----------



## jlawford

Nothing like a peaceful Sunday afternoon with a screaming router...in this case routing out drop-in housings for three 3x8" diamond stones in an off-cut piece of plywood that was in the bargain bucket at my timber merchant for £3.

Housings were marked out, waste marked clearly (important) and the jig routes out anything that is visible in the space in the middle.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Finished the cheese press I was working on.











It's not exactly fine furniture, but to be fair, it _was_ two offcuts of 2x4 and a length of threaded rod last Thursday. 






I think it's okay for a cack-handed amateur.

And then I cleaned down and set up to hand-plane to thickness for the twenty ash slats I have waiting for the cot.






This could be fun...


----------



## MattRoberts

Router bit storage drawer!


----------



## skipdiver

Been finishing off and bubble-wrapping completed orders, which are being picked up in 1hr, so just made the deadline. Now having a leisurely lunch before starting the process all over again this afternoon, or tomorrow, or the next day, whenever.

Could do with one of those draws myself Matt. Nice and neat. All my router bits are in a large coffee tin, which isn't ideal.


----------



## MattRoberts

Thanks. The holder is just a bit of 2x4 with holes drilled in - at its most basic that's probably going to be a quick and easy improvement


----------



## skipdiver

I'm hoping that when my customer comes this afternoon, there are not too many fresh orders as i am keen to get on with finishing my shop properly. Will be insulating and boarding and building myself nice little draws like that one and proper storage for everything so it is to hand. 

Oh! and a router table would be handy to put the draw in. Using a crappy Wolfcraft one at the moment and it's rubbish.


----------



## SteveF

nice drawer

what did you cut the insert plate slots with?

Steve


----------



## MattRoberts

SteveF":e4vixc9i said:


> nice drawer
> 
> what did you cut the insert plate slots with?
> 
> Steve


Thank you. I cut them with the mitre saw. I put a backer in place to centre it and then adjusted the depth of cut to go 3/4 of the way through, then plunged.

By the way - it's actually a hideous drawer as far as design goes, but it's very functional!


----------



## timbo614

As part of my self imposed training this week earlier on I practised sharpening then with the "sharpened" planes yesterday evening and this evening I prepared a piece of oak. It was part of a 5" x 1 1/4" x 32" sawn offcut. I now have a piece that is 32" and _precisely_ 1" x 3/4" PAR. Straight and square and feeling "nice" to touch. No sanding just straightening using the long side a large square and my old Salmens jack plane then squaring using a ermm small square and my rescued/refurbished Stanley No4 smoother see:https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/stanley-bailey-no-4-to-far-gone-t99168.html 

This is the first thing I have done with hard wood for a very long time and I'm pleased with my piece of oak but a picture would be a bit over the top.

Next exercise: repeat this amazing feat just to see if I can produce two identical pieces.


----------



## Fitzroy

Then I'm sure a picture would be in order!


----------



## timbo614

Fitzroy":3esbo252 said:


> Then I'm sure a picture would be in order!



Well, maybe with 4. Four suggests you could make something  not sure what yet


----------



## pops92

Opened parcel with my new Draper 52001 disc/belt sander arranged all the bit,fitted them switched on ! NOTHING!. 
Took all the bits off packed it back,now awaiting pickup and replacement. Next time switch on first. Not an happy poacher. :evil:


----------



## MarkDennehy

Tried a cheapo approach to shavings&dust collection. Didn't work.







Did some steambending of a test offcut of walnut.
















Lots of mistakes led to partial failure:






But this is why we do tests, right? 
Besides. Not a _complete_ failure...


----------



## MattRoberts

You need a proper seal on the bin for the cyclone to work Mark  

I'd recommend these sorts of containers - they have a good sturdy top and a quick release metal ring to secure it. You can get a 30 (perfect for shop vac) or 60 litre (perfect for main dust extraction) 

30 Litre airtight storage container https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0093C7OB4/ ... dybBYJK2V6


----------



## MarkDennehy

Aye, I know, but ordering one off amazon would lead to me not being able to look the postman in the eye for a while, and they're surprisingly hard to locate in bricks-and-mortar shops over here for some reason. Not to worry, I'll get one eventually and the bin won't go to waste. Or rather, it will, because I'll use it for garden waste.


----------



## DaWoodster

Made an end table out of Yew, or a stool if you are brave enough.
It is surprisingly stable considering the legs are 30 degrees off vertical!
It still needs sanding and a decision on what finish to use.


----------



## n0legs

Cut a big shelf in half to make two small ones for the good woman's wardrobes
Reinstalled my vice on my workbench following a little upgrade. Lacquered the apron on the front of the bench.
Added some bases to my pillar drill and morticer so they glide about a bit better on the bench top and can be clamped down better when in use.
Replaced a light fitting.
Swept up and tidied up.


----------



## MattRoberts

DaWoodster":1hsmtqfq said:


> Made an end table out of Yew, or a stool if you are brave enough.
> It is surprisingly stable considering the legs are 30 degrees off vertical!
> It still needs sanding and a decision on what finish to use.


Great design! Nice work


----------



## skipdiver

That Yew is beautiful and the table looks as if it is about to take flight. It's quirky and i like quirky.


----------



## Fitzroy

DaWoodster":bogj3k4j said:


> Made an end table out of Yew, or a stool if you are brave enough.
> It is surprisingly stable considering the legs are 30 degrees off vertical!
> It still needs sanding and a decision on what finish to use.



Are the legs just glued on half-lap type joint?

F.


----------



## skipdiver

Today i went into my workshop to gauge the task of moving everything starting tomorrow, so i can insulate and board it all out, which i am not looking forward to. Just been on the phone to my merchants to order all the stuff and am now over £600 poorer. It'll all be worth it in the end i keep telling myself.


----------



## DaWoodster

Fitzroy":oybrkcal said:


> DaWoodster":oybrkcal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made an end table out of Yew, or a stool if you are brave enough.
> It is surprisingly stable considering the legs are 30 degrees off vertical!
> It still needs sanding and a decision on what finish to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the legs just glued on half-lap type joint?
> 
> F.
Click to expand...


They were just half laps, but I added splines last night.
Just finished it, shellac then wax.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Lots of rough-cutting after a trip to the timber yard, because I had a minor storage problem...


----------



## skipdiver

Getting on with my workshop re-fit for the second time this year. The first was a hurried temporary affair to get my new venture off the ground and meet orders at the busiest time. Now it's slackened off, i can take my time and do it right. Got one side of the workshop clear including the roof, where i found stuff i'd forgotten about. The dust was evil and always seems to be worse when it's old dust. Clunking about in the rafters with an airshield mask on was a nightmare, so i resorted to a face mask and sweated my nadgers off.

Got half the shop floor insulated and boarded and found an unused tub of Magnolia emulsion, which had gone off a bit and was a bit whiffy but got 6 of my 20 OSB boards 2 coated ready to fit in the roof tomorrow. Was going to use white but a 10L tub of paint going spare appealed to the miser in me, so on it went. 

I have been taking pictures this time and will do a thread at some point.


----------



## selectortone

Today, with the help of forum member Woodpig, my workshop went from this:






to this:


----------



## custard

DaWoodster":2qqeg0ix said:


> Fitzroy":2qqeg0ix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaWoodster":2qqeg0ix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made an end table out of Yew, or a stool if you are brave enough.
> It is surprisingly stable considering the legs are 30 degrees off vertical!
> It still needs sanding and a decision on what finish to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the legs just glued on half-lap type joint?
> 
> F.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were just half laps, but I added splines last night.
> Just finished it, shellac then wax.
Click to expand...


Sorry Woodster, but the joinery is pretty terrible! 

Without long grain to long grain glue surfaces you need a lot of help from dowels or dominos if your table is to survive many contacts with a vacuum cleaner. A spline, especially a spline that doesn't follow the line of the grain down the leg or cuts across the grain of the top, just isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Fitzroy

Brutally honest there Custard, but that's how we all learn I guess. So ideally the splines would have run down the legs at the same angle?


----------



## Wizard9999

Fitzroy":17nht3qw said:


> Brutally honest there Custard, but that's how we all learn I guess. So ideally the splines would have run down the legs at the same angle?


But even then two of the splines would run across the grain in the table top, so not completely sure how splines would work here.

Terry.


----------



## DaWoodster

The joinery isn't sound, I did realise this when designing it.
It was only made as a one off for my own use, when it does fall apart, I can just epoxy it back together


----------



## custard

It would be a dull old world if every piece of furniture had to be built like a tank. But there is a dividing line between fragile and foolish. I sometimes make furniture that I recognise is on the "fragile" side,











With items like this I tell clients that they're probably not suited to households with small boys or big dogs.

If Woodster's table had two or three dowels in each joint instead of splines (they could have been blind and invisible, or "through" dowels in a contrasting timber) then it would have been a fragile but viable piece, as it stands it's just not.

Don't take it to heart Woodster, I've made plenty of cock-ups too. The lesson is to get your joinery fully thought through before cutting any wood.


----------



## DaWoodster

That's a better idea for when it fall apart, through dowels to pin it back together, with epoxy 
All criticism is welcome, how else do we learn?


----------



## thetyreman

filled in some knots with 2 part epoxy for the first time today, maybe next time I'll try adding a colour, only doing this purely to learn how to do it, so when it's needed on an actual project I will feel more confident.


----------



## skipdiver

More insulating and boarding. Getting fed up of moving heavy stuff around my workshop and boarding rafters on your own with OSB is bloody hard work.


----------



## DaWoodster

Watched a 12"x5" blank of beautiful spalted beech fly off my lathe at 1500rpm, an eye opening sight.
Guess that tenon wasn't as solid as I thought.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Sounds like a fantastic treatment for constipation though DaWoodster... :shock:


----------



## Danger_MouseUK

MarkDennehy":2jyi5qhf said:


> Tried a cheapo approach to shavings&dust collection. Didn't work.




Apologies if you've already tried it, but run some self-adhesive draft tape around the lip of the bucket to form a seal between that and the wood, it works for me with pretty much the same setup.


----------



## chippy1970

Today in my workshop I customised my little senco compressor to fit in a systainer case. Put simply I cut the roll cage in half , then cut another 16 mm off it. Put a couple of smaller tubes inside to act as splines and riveted the get back together. It now fits perfectly in the box so it safe and sound while being transported.















Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkDennehy

Finally got one of those Keter garden storage boxes and moved the lawnmower and garden tools out of the shed. 
From this:





to this:





Seriously worth it. Even if I have gone and lost the last six inches to the wall again with wood storage since:






(The bench grinder, dremel and air compressor are getting moved to wall storage on the far side of the shed shortly)


----------



## focusonwood

This weekend i got myself a router table and a new router...and spent Saturday putting it together.

I didn't have time to put any wood through it and Sunday was spent having lunch with friends...this weekend i'll give it a blast.


----------



## MarkDennehy

If these are the best saw files being made today, then either I'm doing something horribly wrong or we'd best get used to disposable hardpoints.


----------



## DennisCA

Mostly metalworking as of late in my workshop. Building a TIG foot pedal controller, currently working on the electronics.


----------



## MrTeroo

The first dry run. It's amazing what a euphoric effect this had on me.

Up until now it has just been a collection of laminated pieces of wood, but finishing the recesses in the aprons and putting it together really makes the end of the tunnel seem very close


----------



## thetyreman

MrTeroo":17cgjxck said:


> The first dry run. It's amazing what a euphoric effect this had on me.
> 
> Up until now it has just been a collection of laminated pieces of wood, but finishing the recesses in the aprons and putting it together really makes the end of the tunnel seem very close



amazing work my friend! =D> 

I'm still working on my bench, yours looks great


----------



## MrTeroo

Thank you tyreman

I don't know about you but I have had ups and downs along the way. Learning as I go.

There are lots of things I would do better next time. Not buying the wood from B&Q / Wickes would be top of the list....


----------



## n0legs

MrTeroo":1colwyj9 said:


> The first dry run. It's amazing what a euphoric effect this had on me.
> 
> Up until now it has just been a collection of laminated pieces of wood, but finishing the recesses in the aprons and putting it together really makes the end of the tunnel seem very close




Looking great =D>


----------



## Adam9453

Well today I have spent the entire time clearing, sorting, cleaning, decluttering and generally giving my workshop some tlc.
I finally got around to machining up some lovely cedar that I've had lurking on top of the timber rack for far too long!!
Overall a tiring but extremely satisfying day.
Bring on the next project, I'm ready for you...


----------



## skipdiver

More boarding and insulating. Nearly there now and should be done tomorrow or Monday depending on how i feel in the morning. All this up and down a stepladder lark has left me with a very sore knee. Then it's the task of putting everything back where it belongs and that old dilemma of " do i really need this bit of wood/old tool/defunct powertool,etc" that i have been storing for years without actually finding a use for? I need to get ruthless and have a good clear out. Do i change the layout, do i keep it as it was? Decisions decisions.


----------



## SteveF

made a start on my router table
actually managed to get my head together and cut out the plate and get mitre \ t track square
hopefully get the formica top fitted tomorrow weather permitting

Steve


----------



## focusonwood

This weekend i finished off the fronts of a mitre saw stand I've been making.

I also attempted to make some handles too and almost took my finger off on the router table...I've decided to buy some instead.

Also, I watched a bunch of router table safety videos :-/


----------



## MrTeroo

Finished the bench. Now time to restore the beast of a vice I picked up for £10 on eBay during the summer. (Record 53)


----------



## kevinlightfoot

Managed to get my lathe reassembled and my tools sorted and mounted on the wall tomorrow the electrics are being connected to the new consumer unit fingers crossed I haven't made any mistakes on my wiring.


----------



## SteveF

MrTeroo":3ayi2fkm said:


> Finished the bench. Now time to restore the beast of a vice I picked up for £10 on eBay during the summer. (Record 53)



nice sturdy bench u have made

Steve


----------



## MrTeroo

Thank you. Yes it is rock solid.

It's the first thing I have made, I'm really pleased with how it has turned out.


----------



## SteveF

MrTeroo":26xejxmy said:


> Thank you. Yes it is rock solid.
> 
> It's the first thing I have made, I'm really pleased with how it has turned out.


well if that is your first project then even more impressive

Steve


----------



## custard

MrTeroo":1znu5d1r said:


> Thank you. Yes it is rock solid.
> 
> It's the first thing I have made, I'm really pleased with how it has turned out.



Impressive first project

=D>


----------



## MrTeroo

Thank you


----------



## skipdiver

Nice bench Mr Teroo. Just needs beating up a bit now to give it that used look.

As for myself, i spent yesterday and will spend today constantly moving stuff and painting the space left behind. Should be done today and start to get my shop back into working order. It's been 2 weeks of grief i could have done without but the space is now cleaner, brighter and definitely warmer.


----------



## Woodmonkey

Finally got round to putting up a timber storage rack, all from recycled materials so a bit rough and ready but does the job. Just need a trip to yandles to fill it up now!


----------



## MrTeroo

skipdiver":a9e26z48 said:


> Nice bench Mr Teroo. Just needs beating up a bit now to give it that used look.
> 
> As for myself, i spent yesterday and will spend today constantly moving stuff and painting the space left behind. Should be done today and start to get my shop back into working order. It's been 2 weeks of grief i could have done without but the space is now cleaner, brighter and definitely warmer.



Beating up? I've just bought some paint to pretty it up  

You can't beat spring cleaning and reorganising, I love it.


----------



## MrTeroo

Woodmonkey":3l538e7x said:


> Finally got round to putting up a timber storage rack, all from recycled materials so a bit rough and ready but does the job. Just need a trip to yandles to fill it up now!



Let me be the first to say, nice rack!


----------



## timbo614

Kill dozens of (sleepy) wasps  I knew there was a nest I just didn't realize it was between the false ceiling and the insulation. They hadn't been a problem until yesterday so I left them alone. They should have just died but I assume with the temps dropping to near zero the last few days they decided to go for the warmth.


----------



## skipdiver

Finally finished the boarding, insulating and painting and am now putting everything back in order. Hurrah!


----------



## pops92

Made my 1st 3D Reindeer for my Granddaughter now the wife wants one.


----------



## YorkshireMartin

Sod all, I can't find the set screws for my planer. Argh.


----------



## MikeJhn

pops92":2rhob91v said:


> Made my 1st 3D Reindeer for my Granddaughter now the wife wants one.



Not that is cute, glad my wife does not see this Forum.

Mike


----------



## YorkshireMartin

pops92":15ee3enn said:


> Made my 1st 3D Reindeer for my Granddaughter now the wife wants one.



As do i.


----------



## Fitzroy

YorkshireMartin":2xw9gtcj said:


> pops92":2xw9gtcj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made my 1st 3D Reindeer for my Granddaughter now the wife wants one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As do i.
Click to expand...


Get in line! 

That's fab!

F.


----------



## MikeJhn

pops92

Time for a tutorial, please, pretty please.

Mike


----------



## monkeybiter

A couple of days ago my son told me about a distraught young woman at his place of work [shelter for the homeless], a decade ago she was assaulted by a stranger, while pregnant, and lost her baby. She was distraught because the baby's grave had been vandalised and the basic wooden cross marker was broken, two days before the anniversary of death.
I didn't have much time due to work and SWMBO's hospital appointment; 
I scraped the old glue off the half lap joint in the centre of the cross, cut a couple of Iroko dowels using a plug cutter [in the end grain] and drilled blind holes through the joint from the front, which will be hidden by the brass plaque. Glued it up in the warmth of the house with TB3 which will hopefully last outdoors. I sanded everything above the soil line and gave it all a couple of coats of Teak oil. It looks a lot better and I feel like I've done a good thing.
The half lap joint was so slack you could fit a coin in the gap, unfortunately I didn't have time to address this.
Didn't get a full piccy  but took a couple of detailed ones, hopefully someone could enlighten me re. the wood type. My guess is Iroko.


----------



## kevinlightfoot

Finally got my pt up and running and dust extractor running got to start looking for a table saw and morticer then I am back to the set up I had in my old workshop getting there chip by chip.


----------



## Bm101

Good luck to you Mike. 
Some led lights put up in the shed (Dear God I can see) then trying to fit the mortices properly on the bench. In and out like the SAS. Bah.


----------



## skipdiver

Built some storage for my planes and chisels and put up a couple of shelves. Workshop coming together but still a bit of a mess. Got orders backing up and need to get my skates on. It's a much nicer working environment now, even with the upheaval. Can't wait to get back to normal.


----------



## curtisrider

Spent the past 2 days tidying and sorting my workshop, still lots to do but at least I can see the floor now!


----------



## monkeybiter

curtisrider":25qsu3hg said:


> Spent the past 2 days tidying and sorting my workshop, still lots to do but at least I can see the floor now!



I think I can see your problem, you seem to have a van in your workshop!


----------



## curtisrider

Yeah the Commer PB van and the BMC Mini tractor both need moving into the metal workshop along with 2 metal lathes and a Fobco pillar drill! Hopefully I will be able to get them out soon, it would be nice to actually have a proper woodworking space and I also want to start on the second phase of restoring my workshop


----------



## Estoril-5

thetyreman":45f1xtgo said:


> filled in some knots with 2 part epoxy for the first time today, maybe next time I'll try adding a colour, only doing this purely to learn how to do it, so when it's needed on an actual project I will feel more confident.


Which brand epoxy did you use and where did you purchase it from?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeJhn

monkeybiter":8mmlgscm said:


> A couple of days ago my son told me about a distraught young woman at his place of work [shelter for the homeless], a decade ago she was assaulted by a stranger, while pregnant, and lost her baby. She was distraught because the baby's grave had been vandalised and the basic wooden cross marker was broken, two days before the anniversary of death.
> I didn't have much time due to work and SWMBO's hospital appointment;
> I scraped the old glue off the half lap joint in the centre of the cross, cut a couple of Iroko dowels using a plug cutter [in the end grain] and drilled blind holes through the joint from the front, which will be hidden by the brass plaque. Glued it up in the warmth of the house with TB3 which will hopefully last outdoors. I sanded everything above the soil line and gave it all a couple of coats of Teak oil. It looks a lot better and I feel like I've done a good thing.
> The half lap joint was so slack you could fit a coin in the gap, unfortunately I didn't have time to address this.
> Didn't get a full piccy  but took a couple of detailed ones, hopefully someone could enlighten me re. the wood type. My guess is Iroko.



That was a kind and good thing you did, you deserve to feel proud of yourself.

Looks like Iroko to me as well.

Mike


----------



## thetyreman

Estoril-5":2e5583qm said:


> thetyreman":2e5583qm said:
> 
> 
> 
> filled in some knots with 2 part epoxy for the first time today, maybe next time I'll try adding a colour, only doing this purely to learn how to do it, so when it's needed on an actual project I will feel more confident.
> 
> 
> 
> Which brand epoxy did you use and where did you purchase it from?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I used araldite quick dry, you can get it everywhere, easy to find.


----------



## memzey

Finished my out-feed/assembly table:


----------



## MattRoberts

Finished? Where's your mitre slots?


----------



## memzey

Lol! You've got me there Matt! Although in all fairness my old Wadkin the other side of the photo is a sliding table dimension saw so I generally use that rather than the mitre slots. I do need to make room for them though which might be a job for tomorrow night.


----------



## biskit

Bought a MM dehumidifier on sunday, since then its collected 16 litres :shock: on low setting. :!:


----------



## skipdiver

Had my first day in the workshop for a while actually doing paying work after the recent re-furb. Took longer than i would have liked and am now behind, meaning a 10 hour day today, finishing at 7 and will have to do the same tomorrow to meet a deadline. So much for semi-retirement.

On the plus side, it's way more enjoyable in there now. Brighter, warmer and i can find stuff without having to ferret around in drawers and on shelves.


----------



## Gary

Stripped down an old rusty Record Number 3, I got as a freebie a good few years ago. Left the metal parts bathing in vinegar.


----------



## Fitzroy

Finally finished the frames for the workshop windows. Glue up tomorrow so had to bring them in the house so they are warm enough, supposed to get sub zero overnight here. 






F.


----------



## Bm101

Today was a Good Day. 
Been distracted lately. Got back on track over the last week with the everlasting Bench.
Cut my first perfect joint today. Alas it was the one joint that actually needed some movement. Sliding deadman. What's the chances? #-o 






Routed the underside of the top for same deadman. Little wider this time. Perfect. 






Put the router back in its box (the devil), checked all fingers for length, chilled out, got a cider and had a fag. Started to really enjoy the afternoon.

Started timming up the Deadman, cut one end to length and dead square. Aw Yisss. Planed one side square before gluing.






Loads of other nasty little jobs taken care of. Squared up one end of the bench from my poor saw skills etc. Lot's of jobs I've been putting off. Planed down the timber for the leg vice thingamybobby. Well pleased with today's efforts. 
Faced off a load of shoulders using my newly discovered trick of measuring to the mortice. Nothing new to anyone who knows what they are about but I discoverrd it myself and I was pleased I did.
*Beaming. Well deserved Cider. 
That moment when you realise your'e getting better.


----------



## skipdiver

This afternoon i bubble wrapped some stuff for delivery tomorrow, while listening on the radio to my team win 3-0 at the league leaders, who hadn't lost for 14 games straight. Perfick.


----------



## tomlt

Finally got around to finishing off the bathroom "cupboard" that hides the controls for the bridge of the startship enterprise after we had a new heating and re-fitted our bathroom earlier in the year. The wifes going to paint them thankfully


----------



## MikeJhn

Did a similar thing about a year ago, the OH liked them so much she showed a neighbour and now I have to make four more: 





The doors on the right hanging on the wall where the test piece's to ensure the OH liked them before I went into the main deal.

Mike


----------



## xy mosian

A long time project finished, just about.
My version of a Power Hone, no pizes for the inspiration. No it is not quite finished, just needs some non-slip feet.
The motor is from a spin drier, anyone else remember them?




The eagle eyed amongst you may wonder why the handle is at the bottom. I got the rotation of the motor wrong.
Still turn it around and we have a trailing hone. I got the leather on the wrong way around first time too, hopefully I'll learn.
As motor runs at 2840 rpm with a spindle of 8mm, and the wheel is 8", I recon the wheel runs at about 112 rpm.
Still slow, it does not spit buffing compound in the way that my buffing wheel did.

Thanks for looking,
xy


----------



## monkeybiter

Is this for quicker and easier honing of your carving tools? 
I'd be very interested to know how well it works, it looks like it could be a worthwhile project.


----------



## xy mosian

Hi Mike, spot on with the carving tools.
My problem with carving is not getting off my backside and doing any. Hopefully this may spur me on, 
and it kept me out of mischief while I made it.
First tests, with Autosol, do show that a good mirror finish is possible.
Sadly the machine, without feet, slides with the least pressure applied. I am lookng for good non-slip feet, 
but am likely to end up with a 'hook' arrangement to catch the front edge of the bench.

I will try and take some before and after photos as I do more testing.

xy


----------



## MusicMan

Got some Irwin quick release clamps a couple of weeks ago, and liked them so much that I got a set of 8x 150mm and 8 x 300mm. One can really do glue-ups with only two hands. So I thought they deserved a proper rack.







Standard 18 mm ply, screwed to a horizontal beam in the workshop. Drilled 5.5mm holes to come just at the edge of the beam, bandsaw cut into each side of the hole to make the slots, screwed/glued a long strip shaped roughly to the recess at the head of the clamps. This stops me knocking them off onto the floor as I squeeze past the end of the bench to get round the other side. The depth of the beam holds the bars of the clamps nicely vertical. A well-spent hour.

Keith


----------



## garethharvey

I had a tidy up, believe it or not, this is a lot tidier


----------



## MikeJhn

And where did you put the biscuits?

Mike


----------



## Fitzroy

They are in the tin on the shelf to the right. The dog knows!


----------



## transatlantic

garethharvey":32ehdgvm said:


> I had a tidy up, believe it or not, this is a lot tidier



What tablesaw is that?


----------



## MikeJhn

Looks like an Axminster TS250 or TS200 to me.

Mike


----------



## transatlantic

MikeJhn":134bc11l said:


> Looks like an Axminster TS250 or TS200 to me.
> 
> Mike



Yeah it does, but the Axminster ones are red?


----------



## MikeJhn

#-o yes my one is, I wonder if earlier models where different, straw clutched. 

Mike


----------



## Distinterior

I got this all back together today & am just about ready to re-fit the cast iron table to a rebuilt Startrite 145 saw.


----------



## Nelsun

Made a MDF frame with a stop to go across my belt sander when mounted on the bench on its back. The idea being to have pieces pushed into the stop rather than having the belt catch the odd edge and fire projectiles across the shed. All went well until I switched the sander on and realised I'd made the stop for the wrong end (homer). I thought I was going grey... but it looks more like blonde after this #-o


----------



## garethharvey

transatlantic":1antc301 said:


> garethharvey":1antc301 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a tidy up, believe it or not, this is a lot tidier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What tablesaw is that?
Click to expand...


It's quite a few years old now, it's the AX200 from axminster


----------



## Alexam

Making mistakes. Made another box sale today, but when starting to pack it up, broke it beyond repair. Had to quickly e-mail the buyer and say sorry, but he came back and bought another one more expensive. That makes 7 this month due to a discounted month, but need to get forward a week and then put the prices back up.

Not sure if I'm pleased or not, the supply is getting low and the weather is getting colder, so I don't really want to be spending too much time in the cold to replenish stocks to sell just yet......Sod's Law!

Malcolm


----------



## mayo.mick

Froze my **** off :shock: 

Bit of tidying and spun some shavings


----------



## Moonsafari69

Finished off my shoe storage rack. Made with Oak with inlays in the top:


----------



## Alexam

Nice job.


----------



## Moonsafari69

Alexam":1cogbeq2 said:


> Nice job.


Thanks very much!


----------



## thetyreman

retofitted all my cheap clamps with wood, using 2x1 pine (cut to size), now they really feel quite solid:


----------



## MattRoberts

thetyreman":3m5m05fs said:


> retofitted all my cheap clamps with wood, using 2x1 pine (cut to size), now they really feel quite solid:


Nice - I did the same. I also modified the screw component. I found that if I tightened them up, they would shear off the silver screw that fits into the Grove at the end of the clamp head screw. 

What I did was undo it all, pop a small nut loose in the receiving hole of the clamp head and then do it back up again. The loose nut closes the gap, so the clamping pressure isn't all put on the silver screw.


----------



## garethharvey

thetyreman":299qaep6 said:


> retofitted all my cheap clamps with wood, using 2x1 pine (cut to size), now they really feel quite solid:



That's a good idea, I have loads of cheap clamps, did not think of that.

I know what I will be doing soon


----------



## thetyreman

MattRoberts":4hlyonpj said:


> thetyreman":4hlyonpj said:
> 
> 
> 
> retofitted all my cheap clamps with wood, using 2x1 pine (cut to size), now they really feel quite solid:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice - I did the same. I also modified the screw component. I found that if I tightened them up, they would shear off the silver screw that fits into the Grove at the end of the clamp head screw.
> 
> What I did was undo it all, pop a small nut loose in the receiving hole of the clamp head and then do it back up again. The loose nut closes the gap, so the clamping pressure isn't all put on the silver screw.
Click to expand...


thanks for the tip, I've already had problems with them falling off on a couple of them, so just for clarity, you mean the actual blue clamp head? on the black screw thread, put the nut inside there? cheers


----------



## MattRoberts

That's correct. Then the black clamp screw will push against the nut without putting pressure on the silver screw (which just holds the blue clamp head and black clamp screw together)


----------



## MrTeroo

MattRoberts":1wv1d12m said:


> That's correct. Then the black clamp screw will push against the nut without putting pressure on the silver screw (which just holds the blue clamp head and black clamp screw together)




Any chance of a photograph of that?


----------



## MattRoberts

Sure thing! 







I've also got thin ply faces for both clamp faces


----------



## MrTeroo

Thanks very much!


----------



## Bm101

That ply's a cracking idea Matt. Excellent. Why didn't I think of that? I've seen a similar idea for holdfasts where a bit of softwood with a hole for the body of the holdfast in it sits under the head in Chris Schwarz's bench book to stop the head marking wood but I never translated it to cramps. I use crampheads in 4mm box steel and this would be an great and easy fix. I even rescued about 50 x foot long bits of pine offcuts from certain death the other week on a building site much to the bemusement of my workmates lol. 
"Watchya gonna make out of them then Chris? Little saunas fer Mice? Herrrr Huurrr"
:| 
Now I know. 
(BTW About 20 already cut to size, sanded and drilled for use as Christmas decorations painted in what we might call the 'Modern Naive' style by my little lad's Beaver pack. I like to think of it as my first commission. I don't really. Unpaid and volunteered by my Mrs obviously. The fella who runs it was embarrassingly impressed. I didn't have the heart to tell him it took me about 25 minutes and involved no skill or talent whatsoever other than owning a cr*p chopsaw, drill and 'Clarkey' my beloved cheapo beltsander. 

'Really, it's _nothing_, I'm always happy to use my talents to help out' I muttered looking suitably modest.
I didn't even blink lol. After all I wasn't exactly lying now was I? It really _was_ nothing.
(hammer)


----------



## DennisCA

Working on a circle jig that can make a circle smaller than the radius of the baseplate by going in under it.





With this jig I got a track on the bottom:





That this piece of plywood attaches to, the center pivot pin is offset so it can slide in under the baseplate and I can make much smaller circles. Can also be reversed to make bigger circles.





Currently it's soaking up some varnish just to make it hold up better. And yeah one screw came in a bad place, didn't see it until I started routing the track, not sure if I need to use it, I could recess the hole a bit more in that location or just skip it. Or perhaps use a toggle clamp and stops to hold it in place. That would make it real quick to attach and remove....


----------



## focusonwood

Over the weekend I cleaned up and painted a cast iron singer sewing machine stand.

Next weekend I make a table top.


----------



## biskit

Stripped and cleaned a pair of Brembo brake calipers ready for painting. Now I've got the dehumidifier in I feel happier painting in there.


----------



## MrTeroo

Fitted buffalo board jaws to my end vice:






Put a computer in to save me endless trips inside to check up on things:


----------



## NazNomad

A bit of a chainsaw massacre today ... I think it's Poplar?

19'' across, should be fun knocking the corners off. :-D


----------



## thetyreman

MrTeroo":hf25khur said:


> Fitted buffalo board jaws to my end vice:
> 
> View attachment 2016
> 
> 
> Put a computer in to save me endless trips inside to check up on things:
> 
> View attachment 2016



nice bench, looks suspiciously unused, are you planning on putting dogs and holes in it? how long is it?


----------



## MrTeroo

Yes I only finished it a few weeks back. 2.1 metres long.

No plans for dog holes yet. I have a bench stop but so so far I'm too scared to dig out the hole in the bench top for it


----------



## DennisCA

Installed 3-phase outlets:


----------



## Bm101

Despite saying to myself no more plane stuff till I finished the everlasting bench build, I got a bit narked today with the bench and made a fool of myself. Stupid boy Pike. Irritated enough to get the zig with the whole thing I walked away, went and got a cider and had a fag. When things are going badly I find it better to walk away for a bit and relax these days rather than keep going and cock things up further. Then I spent an hour or two with some turnip files. On one of the planes that I said I was'nt going to start until the bench was finished.  I'm actually after making a/some/a series(?) of shoulder/rebate planes from scratch before starting these castings I got but it was good therapy. Chilled out and took my time with a bit of the old Radio 4 on. As always with starting a new project issues start to arise. There's gonna be some issues with getting a finish inside the body. It's really quite small and I'm guessing sets some different challenges from starting from scratch. All good, I like the thunkink process. Starting to see the possible issues and having the time to mull it over. Bit of brain food. 
Challenge One: Getting the bed properly square. It's a start. 
(Yes that_ is_ red crayon.  And_ yes_ I robbed it from my lad's pencil case. Don't go on about it. Jeeeesus.  )


























It's a start. 8)


----------



## monkeybiter

That looks like the start of a lot of work!


----------



## El Barto

Started building my Sellers bench... one leg down.


----------



## Bm101

monkeybiter":31imsxgg said:


> That looks like the start of a lot of work!



Yes Mike, no doubt. There's no economic sense in doing it. #-o Just the challenge.


----------



## Peter Sefton

Tidied up after yesterdays Open Day and set up for tomorrows beginners course. Not woodworking as such but all necessary.

Cheers Peter


----------



## DennisCA

new lower guides for my bandsaw


----------



## monkeybiter

It's a good looking mod I should definitely attempt.


----------



## MikeJhn

And its got bearings all facing the right direction, wonderful.

Mike


----------



## MarkDennehy

Well, it's a *kind* of woodworking... 

_(especially when you edit the post to include the right image this time...)_


----------



## MarkDennehy

Bm101":19p0hqay said:


> I've seen a similar idea for holdfasts where a bit of softwood with a hole for the body of the holdfast in it sits under the head in Chris Schwarz's bench book to stop the head marking wood but I never translated it to cramps.


Seems a bit overly fancy for holdfasts; I just contact cemented a scrap of leather under the pads of mine and then trimmed off the excess. Hasn't marked anything so far.


----------



## Wildman

my shop vac was delivered by family today it was bought a while ago, weeks in fact and I've since forgotten what brand it is, German I think but never mind. My workshop is taking a while to get into shape since I retired and projects are piling up on me. So a dust free hopefully environment from now on. I also took delivery of a webasto diesel heater that needs fitting in my motorhome when I work out where to put it and what other bits I need. In the meantime I can trial run it in the workshop and gas myself :roll: :roll: :roll: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## whiskywill

MarkDennehy":2chn5a8j said:


> Well, it's a *kind* of woodworking...
> 
> _(especially when you edit the post to include the right image this time...)_



Do you know you have a dead pig in the corner? Pork for Christmas?


----------



## lurker

whiskywill":1a79is54 said:


> MarkDennehy":1a79is54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a *kind* of woodworking...
> 
> _(especially when you edit the post to include the right image this time...)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know you have a dead pig in the corner? Pork for Christmas?
Click to expand...


i dont think its dead but its doing something pretty disgusting the bear further back


----------



## MarkDennehy

Caption reads:
_"Paint me like one of your french pigs"_


----------



## El Barto

Got one of those Veritas marking gauges. Within an hour I'd experienced that infamous rolling off the table I'd read about... chipped the wheel yippee.


----------



## Wizard9999

Spent the whole day trying to cut some dovetails with my freshly sharpened nail, couldn't crack it. Guess I need an expert to explain how it is done. :lol:


----------



## Mr T

Did a bit of woodwork on our tree yesterday. There was a bit of a gap in the branches at the top. So I drilled a hole in the stem and inserted a pruned bit, worked a treat.

Chris


----------



## Mr T

MarkDennehy":2gx6hq61 said:


> Bm101":2gx6hq61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a similar idea for holdfasts where a bit of softwood with a hole for the body of the holdfast in it sits under the head in Chris Schwarz's bench book to stop the head marking wood but I never translated it to cramps.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a bit overly fancy for holdfasts; I just contact cemented a scrap of leather under the pads of mine and then trimmed off the excess. Hasn't marked anything so far.
Click to expand...


Alternatively you could use magnetic clamp heads.

http://www.christribefurniturecourses.com/index.php/tip-magnetic-cramp-heads/

Chris


----------



## Bm101

Thanks Chris. That's a neat idea.


----------



## Jacob

Wizard9999":2315hhtm said:


> Spent the whole day trying to cut some dovetails with my freshly sharpened nail, couldn't crack it. Guess I need an expert to explain how it is done. :lol:


My point about the nail was that there's a huge myth about the difficulty of doing things (DTs especially) and hence the need for expensive kit (e.g. PMT 111 chisels in matching sets and pairs of opposite skews etc etc). Particularly so called "London Pattern" DTs. But in fact these are the easiest of all to do and if you were desperate you could probably pick out the waste with a sharp nail - from the pin holes at least but not from between the pins - where any old but slightly wider chisel would do.
Not recommending the nail particularly but don't let me stop you experimenting!


----------



## MarkDennehy

I like that Mr.T, that's quite clever 
Those neodymium magnets are handly little things, especially the ones that come with with the countersunk screw holes. I've a very small chisel rack holding a few of the lidl ones at the moment as a temporary job until I can finish off the current project and then spend a day redoing the tool holders for my wall to finally get all the planes and chisels and other bits and bobs off the bench and out from the plastic tubs they're ignominiously sitting in right now.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I glue mine on with hot melt - they knock off easily if not needed.


----------



## El Barto

Mr T":3knedl0m said:


> Did a bit of woodwork on our tree yesterday. There was a bit of a gap in the branches at the top. So I drilled a hole in the stem and inserted a pruned bit, worked a treat.
> 
> Chris



Ha ha that's amazing.


----------



## SteveF

finally got my TS into workshop  
no help so I had to dimember it
not a bad thing, as it could do with a good cleanup inside

Steve


----------



## Phil1975

Finally got to clean, lube & put some Oak planks through my new (second hand) Sedgwick PT. 
It's just a little bit better than the Woodstar I was using before!!


----------



## hammer n nails

Made some dog lead holders


----------



## Moonsafari69

Overdue plane maintenance getting sorted...


----------



## El Barto

Home alone for the week so getting some work done on my bench. Slow progress but very rewarding. That Paul Sellers makes it look mighty easy on YouTube... (hammer)


----------



## MrTeroo

Nice tidy mortice.

Keep the photo's coming?


----------



## NazNomad

Sold a bench and a bird table and filled that space with a new pile of wood ...


----------



## El Barto

MrTeroo":2uba724j said:


> Nice tidy mortice.
> 
> Keep the photo's coming?



Your wish is my command.

The bench top is currently outside - the only space big enough for it to sit. It's also raining. Hopefully that tarpaulin will hold up...


----------



## thetyreman

El Barto":1c3xlscg said:


> Home alone for the week so getting some work done on my bench. Slow progress but very rewarding. That Paul Sellers makes it look mighty easy on YouTube... (hammer)



looking good man! =D> 

that mortise is nice and clean, wait until you plane the bench top :lol: 

the feeling you get when you put it together and use it for the first time is awesome

looking forward to seeing more


----------



## El Barto

Thanks dudes. Nearly finished cutting the mortises now. On that note, the cuts on a couple (but not all) of them have not met in the middle and I'm left with ridges that need to be pared. Why is that, what causes it? Is it my technique? Like I said it's only happened on two of them and if nothing else I'd like to know why it happens and how I can avoid it.

I should note that all my marking up appears to be correct, using the gauge from the same face etc.


----------



## custard

El Barto":2j8at5ea said:


> Nearly finished cutting the mortises now. On that note, the cuts on a couple (but not all) of them have not met in the middle and I'm left with ridges that need to be pared. Why is that, what causes it? Is it my technique? Like I said it's only happened on two of them and if nothing else I'd like to know why it happens and how I can avoid it.



Turn that around and look at it another way. 

You've never done any of this before, and yet you've managed to chop at least some through-mortices in thick stock that _didn't_ have any ridge where they met.

That's a superb accomplishment!


----------



## thetyreman

El Barto":1dzj4zcy said:


> Thanks dudes. Nearly finished cutting the mortises now. On that note, the cuts on a couple (but not all) of them have not met in the middle and I'm left with ridges that need to be pared. Why is that, what causes it? Is it my technique? Like I said it's only happened on two of them and if nothing else I'd like to know why it happens and how I can avoid it.
> 
> I should note that all my marking up appears to be correct, using the gauge from the same face etc.



that happened to me as well, it's nothing to worry about, as you have seen mine turned out just fine, when you get to rehearsal then glue-up you should find it's not a problem.


----------



## El Barto

Cheers fellas. A few more pictures here (mod please let me know if you want to move this to a dedicated build thread or something).

I got all the mortises cut - glad that's over. Having tried Paul Sellers' method for chopping mortises (note: I'm calling it his method for the sake of this post; I'm sure he didn't invent it) and it just wasn't/isn't working for me. Perhaps I need more practice with it but I feel much more comfortable cutting mortises the way I originally learnt. It's definitely not as efficient as Paul's but I feel like I have more control overall with what I'm removing.
















This is as far as I got today - one tenon into one mortise. There are gaps but I'll take it for the first one. I tried a couple of different methods for cutting the tenon; safe to say chiseling away the waste is not my preferred choice. 






Finally, I took delivery of this rather disheveled Record 5 1/2. There's a bit more heavy rust than the photo shows but it should clean up nicely.


----------



## MrTeroo

Looking good  

If your tenons turn out a bit loose you could try wedging them?


----------



## Moonsafari69

El Barto":xalqwb0c said:


> I got all the mortises cut - glad that's over.



Great work in progress photos. No better way to spend time and it looks a really nice job.


----------



## El Barto

Cheers guys. MrTeroo, thanks for the pic. The one joint is pretty snug at the moment so hopefully the rest will follow suit.


----------



## El Barto

Got a bit more done today but not as much as I'd hoped. An oversight on my part was getting stock with rounded edges, I'm not sure why I did that, I probably told myself I could plane them out. Anyway, when it came to glueing up the aprons it was clear that although the roundovers looked small individually, once pieced together they'd take forever to plane out and just dung in general. So back to the timber yard for some planed pine and wow what a difference it makes to work with! I couldn't believe it. It just _feels_ nicer. So apron number one is glued up - I decided to do them individually, too much stress clamping them both in one (wishing now I had more clamps). There are some ridges most of the way along the apron but only by a millimetre or so, hopefully they'll plane out good. There is definitely a lot of twist but hopefully that shouldn't be too bad to plane out (HA). This apron also looks the worse of the two, fingers crossed.











I'm slightly annoyed that I've got that rounded rubbish on the underside of my bench top. I was tempted today to completely redo it with planed pine but as it's only on the bottom and won't _really_ be seen it seems like an unnecessary expense. Live and learn.


----------



## MikeJhn

You can never have too many clamps. Keep telling my OH that as its near Chistmas, but think it fell on deaf ears.

Mike


----------



## thetyreman

nice to see more progress with the bench, it was a wise idea doing the aprons separately, one thing I found from my experience which goes against what paul sellers says, is don't plane the sides/edges of the apron pieces, with PAR pine, that way you are guaranteeing that it's dead square, the problem I had was planing a surface dead square without a workbench was close to impossible, and it translated to twist when you add all 4 slightly out of square surfaces together, might sound obvious but I was surprised how much this affected things.


----------



## Bm101

Bart. Just pointing out that taking woodworking advice from me is like paying double for a parachuting course run by a manic depressive.
That said. One option for cramps on the relative cheap is cramp heads if you haven't seen them. Paramo or Record are far better quality (about £15 a pair ebay prices) than the ones sold by Rutlands, but the Rutlands will work . Think they were designed for timber tbh but 3 or 4mm box steel is fairly cheap and it doesn't budge. 
There's some info here plus some pro tips by people who actually know what they are about on fettling them.
clamp-choices-t93528-15.html
You can see the difference in quality from the pic. Good luck and start a bench WIP fergawdsake man.


----------



## El Barto

Bm101":2sxaj5j3 said:


> Bart. Just pointing out that taking woodworking advice from me is like paying double for a parachuting course run by a manic depressive.
> That said. One option for cramps on the relative cheap is cramp heads if you haven't seen them. Paramo or Record are far better quality (about £15 a pair ebay prices) than the ones sold by Rutlands, but the Rutlands will work . Think they were designed for timber tbh but 3 or 4mm box steel is fairly cheap and it doesn't budge.
> There's some info here plus some pro tips by people who actually know what they are about on fettling them.
> clamp-choices-t93528-15.html
> You can see the difference in quality from the pic. Good luck and start a bench WIP fergawdsake man.



That is a v useful link thanks matey. And roger on the wip thread! (homer)


----------



## MarkDennehy

Been testing some finishes for the crib. Top to bottom, shellac on walnut, same shellac on ash (ugh, not doing that), osmo clear thin wax on ash, milk paint on poplar (this will be the inside of the drawer, just for laughs). Goes on all vibrant and lovely:






Then dries to a fairly dull look:






But some osmo over the second coat of milk paint does bring it back up somewhat. And hell, it'll be the inside of a drawer. 

BTW, anyone have any tips for applying different finishes to different parts of the same assembly? Asking on behalf of a complete amateur. 

Oh, and got the back panel of the base of the crib almost finished.


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

My first ever bandsaw box has just had its first coat of danish oil. Last minute Christmas present for my niece. Made from a chunk of ash sandwiched by oak and a cherry front & back (all Welsh/local). Flocking the drawers should be interesting!












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeJhn

Mark

I assume you have investigated the suitability of those Finnish's/timber for a crib i.e. toxicity?

Mike


----------



## MarkDennehy

Yup Mike, first thing I dug into. Wouldn't want to inhale the dust (but I don't have any machines to make dust and I've not used any power tools so far) but walnut and ash are pretty classic and when sealed inside the finish, are sufficiently safe for purpose (also, it's a sidecar cot so there's far less chance of gnawing on the bars). The finishes are shellac (perfectly safe when cured); osmo (recommended for use on childrens toys and certified as safe); and milk paint (literally milk proteins and pigment, you could eat the stuff - the manufacturers are very hippie about that - and it'll be sealed behind osmo and inside a drawer a foot below junior anyway).

edit: Oh, and hide glue, even though Titebond II is fine when cured.


----------



## DennisCA

Doing a lot of resawing on my bandsaw recently and the new blade guides are proving their worth, super nice cuts IMO, almost jointer level flat surfaces:











5/8" Tuffsaws blade with vari-tooth teeth.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Front frame assembled (and the panel is done too, but I managed to stick a chisel in my finger while cleaning a tenon so I haven't gotten the grooves ploughed yet).






Minor problem - that's actually wedged. 
I'm not sure I can fit this thing on the bench to assemble it...


----------



## MarkDennehy

Installed the front panel.






Also cut more tenons and tested drawboring in this walnut.






I rather like that.


----------



## MikeJhn

Mark

You ought to start a build thread on the crib, looks very nice.

Mike


----------



## MarkDennehy

Too far into it really Mike (and still not sure if it'll all end in disaster  ) but I'll write it up when done...


----------



## El Barto

What I did in my workshop today was knock a No. 4 plane off my makeshift bench and somehow damage the Y lever/yolk - it's been bent forwards as you can see in the photo. Everything else looks fine but now I have a blade protruding obscenely from the mouth. Is it an easy fix to swap the yolk? I also cleverly damaged the lateral adjuster.






In other news I got my Record No. 5 1/2 cleaned up nicely. Although for some reason the depth adjuster sits quite far forward and doesn't allow much room to retract the blade. See also pic.











Hope you all had a good Christmas.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Swore.






Swore *a lot*.


----------



## Stanleymonkey

Cleared up and built a very basic workbench.

Gluing indoors because it was too cold


----------



## DennisCA

Child size roubo bench for my kids, made from leftover construction lumber:





Couple of coats of shellac on it now:


----------



## El Barto

DennisCA":gqkqbmcy said:


> Child size roubo bench for my kids, made from leftover construction lumber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of coats of shellac on it now:



That's great!


----------



## mayo.mick

DennisCA":21z8ngat said:


> Child size roubo bench for my kids, made from leftover construction lumber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of coats of shellac on it now:



That's brilliant! Get them started in woodwork young!


----------



## SteveF

got my tablesaw re-built
the mobile base was a total fail so need to rethink
but at least it is square and level and perfect distance blade to the mitre slots
strangely got a dip in the middle joint of the extension tables..not a lot I can do with that as they are flush front and back
i guess a dip is better than a raised lip
hopefully fit plate and router to new table tomorrow, get my lathe setup and then move on to dust extraction
results all round
next year will be a good one
finally make something rather than just make \ organise a place to work

Steve


----------



## MarkDennehy

So, just a back support, top crossrail, two drawer runners and twenty-four slats to cut joints for and fit, then one drawer to make, and some finishing, and by the time this sodding thing is done, the kid is going to be five years old...



(And no, I can't assemble it on the bench in the shed, it's too big  )


----------



## swb58

El Barto":31lz05c8 said:


> What I did in my workshop today was knock a No. 4 plane off my makeshift bench and somehow damage the Y lever/yolk - it's been bent forwards as you can see in the photo. Everything else looks fine but now I have a blade protruding obscenely from the mouth. Is it an easy fix to swap the yolk? I also cleverly damaged the lateral adjuster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all had a good Christmas.



Is it wrong? Adjuster wheel wound right out, iron right out, seems ok to me.


----------



## Bm101

Lateral lever is bent no? The side to side one. Can you not clamp and bend it? Should be fine if you can clamp either side of the bend I'd have thought?


----------



## plug

Finished my mobile mft top with the parf guide system.


----------



## DennisCA

Some simple jigs for my sorby clone:
















I've had this machine a good long while but I hardly do any turning, mostly used it on high speed and grinding and shaping metal, and setting the bevels of chisels and plane irons.


----------



## Wildman

I managed to strip the old emery and glue from the disk sander and fit a new one so another machine up and running, the field not quite a sea of mud yet so can still get over it. Keeping rust at bay is an endless job. I am in need of a variable speed 1/2" router to handle a few large cutters I have one 1/2" jobbie but it is underpowered and the others are small 1/4", both of them.


----------



## Adam9453

Spent 5 hours carefully routing out a square aperture, squaring the corners very carefully with a Japanese saw, then making a panel to fit inside it very snugly.
Only trouble is I've made the panel such a good fit (read tight as @@@@) that I need to fit a couple of knobs to it so it can be removed without having to push it from behind. Oh well better than a sloppy fit ha ha
Still a successful day in the end


----------



## Brian18741

Mr T":3iwu23ta said:


> MarkDennehy":3iwu23ta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bm101":3iwu23ta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a similar idea for holdfasts where a bit of softwood with a hole for the body of the holdfast in it sits under the head in Chris Schwarz's bench book to stop the head marking wood but I never translated it to cramps.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a bit overly fancy for holdfasts; I just contact cemented a scrap of leather under the pads of mine and then trimmed off the excess. Hasn't marked anything so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alternatively you could use magnetic clamp heads.
> 
> http://www.christribefurniturecourses.com/index.php/tip-magnetic-cramp-heads/
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

That's genius Chris!


----------



## MikeJhn

I use rare earth magnets to keep the specific Allen key I need with the machine it fits.

Mike


----------



## Claymore

.


----------



## yetloh

Wildman":2o4dkt1f said:


> I managed to strip the old emery and glue from the disk sander and fit a new one so another machine up and running, the field not quite a sea of mud yet so can still get over it. Keeping rust at bay is an endless job. I am in need of a variable speed 1/2" router to handle a few large cutters I have one 1/2" jobbie but it is underpowered and the others are small 1/4", both of them.



Yes, I hate 1/4" routers. The shanks have so little substance to them that even small amounts of stress make them vibrate and result in an inferior finish.

Jim


----------



## thetyreman

I've been building my first dovetail box from some laminated pine I found back in June in a skip, the wood was very difficult to work with for some reason, it just wanted to split, apart from that it has turned out great.

I just need to finish it off with some hinges and then decide on a final finish, no pics until next year though!


----------



## MikeJhn

This was my first dovetail box: 




Built to house my dovetail jig:




Seems a bit ironic now I have put that in writing. :roll: 

Mike


----------



## heimlaga

Worked on disassembling and cleaning parts for my SCM l'Invincibile T160 spindle moulder.

It has evidently led a hard life......


----------



## Moonsafari69

Finished off a bedside table for my son.
English Oak with a bit of Pine used inside the drawers. Half-blind dovetails on the main top section and the drawer fronts, some housing dado joints too. Finished with Osmo satin.
800mm Wide - 400mm High - 250mm Deep


----------



## lurker

Moonsafari69":3c4ute9g said:


> Finished off a bedside table for my son.
> English Oak with a bit of Pine used inside the drawers. Half-blind dovetails on the main top section and the drawer fronts, some housing dado joints too. Finished with Osmo satin.
> 800mm Wide - 400mm High - 250mm Deep




I saw this in the flesh yesterday, the pictures do not do it justice.
Nice job.


----------



## Moonsafari69

lurker":24r6xt6j said:


> I saw this in the flesh yesterday, the pictures do not do it justice.
> Nice job.



You sir, are a gent. Happy New Year and hope to catch up again soon.


----------



## MattRoberts

Looks fantastic Moon - great job. Hand cut or jig, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Moonsafari69

MattRoberts":3kh79685 said:


> Looks fantastic Moon - great job. Hand cut or jig, if you don't mind me asking?



Thanks Matt. They're very definitely jig  I used the Axminster jig, really easy to use too so right up my street.


----------



## MattRoberts

Yeah, nice one. I've yet to use my trend Jig for a decent project, but will look to incorporate it on the next one following your inspiration!


----------



## thetyreman

here's some pics of my first hand cut dovetail box, no power tools used here. 

there are a few gaps that need filling with epoxy and the box sides moved during glue up, otherwise happy. 

The next box is going to be so much better than this.

I just need to get some hinges, fit the lid and finish it off now.


----------



## El Barto

thetyreman":2vms6h1v said:


> here's some pics of my first hand cut dovetail box, no power tools used here.
> 
> there are a few gaps that need filling with epoxy and the box sides moved during glue up, otherwise happy.
> 
> The next box is going to be so much better than this.
> 
> I just need to get some hinges, fit the lid and finish it off now.



V good job! Did you do that bottom section too? Looks great.


----------



## thetyreman

El Barto":3ezcgp2g said:


> thetyreman":3ezcgp2g said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's some pics of my first hand cut dovetail box, no power tools used here.
> 
> there are a few gaps that need filling with epoxy and the box sides moved during glue up, otherwise happy.
> 
> The next box is going to be so much better than this.
> 
> I just need to get some hinges, fit the lid and finish it off now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V good job! Did you do that bottom section too? Looks great.
Click to expand...


thankyou, yes I did the bottom piece as well, used a no4 for the round-over, then sanded it up to 240 grit.


----------



## custard

thetyreman":uqxhlhjc said:


> here's some pics of my first hand cut dovetail box, no power tools used here.



Excellent start to 2017!

I'm always puzzled why so many woodworkers run away scared from attempting dovetails. Unlike almost any other woodworking joints dovetails are still strong and reliable even when they're a bit gappy. And, as you so rightly say, your next box will be loads better. 

Full credit for having a go, once you get this skill securely under your belt it opens the door to so much rewarding furniture.

=D>


----------



## Rodley 2009

Hello, I planed two wooden draw rails for my bedside cabinet as the plastic ones had crumbled with not much left to support the draw! then drilled a few holes and screwed them in place, also cleaned up an old small saw,£3.99 from Ebay, was informed that it was a Tyzac saw,i cleaned the blade and found letters GTL sheffield,so the seller got it wrong! Is there any info on GTL please? Rodley 2009.


----------



## Jelly

I excelled myself today and accomplished 2 things today...

The main job was turning this:






Into this:






Which was a task comprised mainly of tentative sanding, followed by copious amounts of waiting blended with a small amount of applying laquer.



I made this, in the intervening moments.











I'm happy with how the incised carving came out when it was picked out with paint, but I feel like it would have turned out nicer in a different wood... I just have loads of appropriately sized offcuts of meranti (from the other table, which I will eventually get to finish).


----------



## Moonsafari69

Flattened the backs and sharpened my new chisels. Got myself a lovely set of 4 Stanley SW750's, so spent a couple of hours getting to know them.

Also upgraded my sharpening guide. The old 'Plywood & Lego' home-made jig has done me fine for a year or so but the new one is a different league altogether. Chuffed to bits.


----------



## Bm101

That lego jig is genius.  Made my day. TooT! TooT!


----------



## Moonsafari69

Bm101":4e549nyp said:


> That lego jig is genius.  Made my day. TooT! TooT!


Thanks! With a bit of fiddling it actually worked pretty well. It's all about the angles ;-)
All that said though, now I have the veritas I ain't looking back.


----------



## DavidJHolmes

I had a play on the CNC today. Didn't get much done mind!


----------



## thetyreman

custard":3jpzy1sl said:


> thetyreman":3jpzy1sl said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's some pics of my first hand cut dovetail box, no power tools used here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent start to 2017!
> 
> I'm always puzzled why so many woodworkers run away scared from attempting dovetails. Unlike almost any other woodworking joints dovetails are still strong and reliable even when they're a bit gappy. And, as you so rightly say, your next box will be loads better.
> 
> Full credit for having a go, once you get this skill securely under your belt it opens the door to so much rewarding furniture.
> 
> =D>
Click to expand...


thanks for the support custard, I've just ordered some brass hinges for it, will post again once it is completed.


----------



## swb58

Bm101":1vcxm54a said:


> That lego jig is genius.  Made my day. TooT! TooT!



Spare a thought for his poor hard done by children! 
"Dad, have you seen the axle off my Lego car?"
"No, your mother's probably hoovered it up." :roll:


----------



## mayo.mick

swb58":2jviyaft said:


> Bm101":2jviyaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> That lego jig is genius.  Made my day. TooT! TooT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare a thought for his poor hard done by children!
> "Dad, have you seen the axle off my Lego car?"
> "No, your mother's probably hoovered it up." :roll:
Click to expand...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## turnamere

I pulled my trusty old DeWalt 708 SCMS to bits, pulled the motor armature out, broke the bearings at both ends and pulled them off the shafts and replaced with new ones. I also stripped the arbor gearbox and replaced the bearing on the output gear with a new one before re-assembling the whole lot with a new belt. Good as New, no longer screams like a Banshee when cutting.


Then kicked myself because I had clearly missed a golden opportunity to upgrade it to a Kapex 120.


----------



## DTR

thetyreman":ip8rgw8k said:


> here's some pics of my first hand cut dovetail box, no power tools used here.





Jelly":ip8rgw8k said:


> I made this, in the intervening moments.



Great boxes =D> =D>


----------



## Wizard9999

thetyreman":37oxhfwr said:


> custard":37oxhfwr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetyreman":37oxhfwr said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's some pics of my first hand cut dovetail box, no power tools used here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent start to 2017!
> 
> I'm always puzzled why so many woodworkers run away scared from attempting dovetails. Unlike almost any other woodworking joints dovetails are still strong and reliable even when they're a bit gappy. And, as you so rightly say, your next box will be loads better.
> 
> Full credit for having a go, once you get this skill securely under your belt it opens the door to so much rewarding furniture.
> 
> =D>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for the support custard, I've just ordered some brass hinges for it, will post again once it is completed.
Click to expand...


What sort of hinges are you using? I spent a long time making my wife a jewellery box as a Christmas present only to stuff up fitting the butt hinges (recoverable I hope, but not in time for Christmas). I am going to use Neat Hinges next time as I understand they are much easier to fit (but this is if you are using a router of course, so if hand tool only may not be such a benefit).

Terry.


----------



## jlawford

Does the other day count?!

Paul Sellers design wall clock, this one is in beech. I'm currently minus a clock mechanism if anyone has any recommendations for something 100mm diameter?


----------



## Grawschbags

jlawford":2gc20qgx said:


> Does the other day count?!
> 
> Paul Sellers design wall clock, this one is in beech. I'm currently minus a clock mechanism if anyone has any recommendations for something 100mm diameter?



That's really nice. I watched that video series.

All done with hand tools?


----------



## jlawford

Grawschbags":2tmf3l89 said:


> jlawford":2tmf3l89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the other day count?!
> 
> Paul Sellers design wall clock, this one is in beech. I'm currently minus a clock mechanism if anyone has any recommendations for something 100mm diameter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really nice. I watched that video series.
> 
> All done with hand tools?
Click to expand...


Thanks. I used a table saw to cut the parts to size (evening woodworking warrior = limited time!) but apart from that, yes.

The beading trick Paul demonstrates in the videos works great too and looks smart I think.


----------



## Graham Orm

jlawford":hogazo2o said:


> Does the other day count?!
> 
> Paul Sellers design wall clock, this one is in beech. I'm currently minus a clock mechanism if anyone has any recommendations for something 100mm diameter?



Lovely job, but surely that's oak?


----------



## Bodgers

Graham Orm":3dx5zt1g said:


> jlawford":3dx5zt1g said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the other day count?!
> 
> Paul Sellers design wall clock, this one is in beech. I'm currently minus a clock mechanism if anyone has any recommendations for something 100mm diameter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely job, but surely that's oak?
Click to expand...


The frame looks definitely like beech to me - the grain fleck pattern gives it away...

Looks sweet nonetheless.

I always get to this point in a project where it seems a shame to put the finish on. When you have worked with the wood for that long on a project you get used to the way it looks. Hence my current obsession with experimenting with soap finishes.


----------



## custard

jlawford":276hrwbv said:


> I used a table saw to cut the parts to size (evening woodworking warrior = limited time!) but apart from that, yes.
> 
> The beading trick Paul demonstrates in the videos works great too and looks smart I think.



From what (relatively little) I've seen of Paul Sellers he seems to do a fine job of taking you through a structured series of projects that equip you with all the basic skills you need to make good quality, solid timber furniture. From the look of your clock it's clear you're already a very long way down that training road, as you've done really excellent work!

=D>


----------



## jlawford

Thanks for the lovely comments! I have no problems fessing up to the raised panel being not even at the edges so there aren't some slight gaps if you look right into where it fits into the groove. 

The wood is all beech, but not steamed so doesn't have the pink tinge you quite often see.

Re Paul Sellers, yes the project is structured in a way where you learn skills which then seem to lead into other things- for instance a cabinet door in this case doesn't take too much imagination to derive from the clock.


----------



## thetyreman

I finished the dovetail box today, filled in the gaps with 2 part epoxy, 5 layers of de-waxed shellac, 2 layers of clear briwax and installed the brass hinges, I really enjoyed making this, here are some pics


----------



## MikeJhn

Just one point, do put some restraints on the lip not all people are as careful as you when opening it, they will strain the hinges and pull the screws out or worse split the casing or lid.

Mike


----------



## El Barto

thetyreman":2gov87x9 said:


> I finished the dovetail box today, filled in the gaps with 2 part epoxy, 5 layers of de-waxed shellac, 2 layers of clear briwax and installed the brass hinges, I really enjoyed making this, here are some pics



Looks great!


----------



## tomlt

Finished and delivered this for my god daughters first birthday, now shes got somewhere to keep the masses of toys...












Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## joel4mo

Edit: Not a particularly constructive first post...

I spend a lot of my day job looking at graphics and can't help but think there is something amiss with all of the letters. The E maybe right but looks upside down and the M's and A are backwards.


----------



## woodbrains

joel4mo":12y14zab said:


> Edit: Not a particularly constructive first post...
> 
> I spend a lot of my day job looking at graphics and can't help but think there is something amiss with all of the letters. The E maybe right but looks upside down and the M's and A are backwards.



Hello,

The E is OK but the M's and A are definitely backwards. Sorry, it's a bummer, but there is a convention to that, I used to be a sign writer and must have painted 100's of thousands of letters. 

Mike.


----------



## tomlt

Oh well too late now! We tried them both ways and personally i thought that looked better, but oh well!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## joel4mo

I deal with graphics and ^^ was a sign writer but 99% of people won't notice. It's a great looking box, I'd be chuffed if someone made something for my kids.


----------



## El Barto

I didn't actually do anything in my workshop today but this guy did and I got a chuckle out of seeing his vest on Instagram. Kinda want one...






I don't mean to make fun but ...


----------



## tomlt

woodbrains":39zb2o4r said:


> joel4mo":39zb2o4r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Not a particularly constructive first post...
> 
> I spend a lot of my day job looking at graphics and can't help but think there is something amiss with all of the letters. The E maybe right but looks upside down and the M's and A are backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The E is OK but the M's and A are definitely backwards. Sorry, it's a bummer, but there is a convention to that, I used to be a sign writer and must have painted 100's of thousands of letters.
> 
> Mike.
Click to expand...


Well that pee'd on my bonfire pretty quick :-(


----------



## El Barto

tomlt":1k5qmd53 said:


> woodbrains":1k5qmd53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joel4mo":1k5qmd53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Not a particularly constructive first post...
> 
> I spend a lot of my day job looking at graphics and can't help but think there is something amiss with all of the letters. The E maybe right but looks upside down and the M's and A are backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The E is OK but the M's and A are definitely backwards. Sorry, it's a bummer, but there is a convention to that, I used to be a sign writer and must have painted 100's of thousands of letters.
> 
> Mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that pee'd on my bonfire pretty quick :-(
Click to expand...


It still looks great man! 99% of people aren't going to notice.


----------



## woodbrains

tomlt":1h5xaxow said:


> woodbrains":1h5xaxow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joel4mo":1h5xaxow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Not a particularly constructive first post...
> 
> I spend a lot of my day job looking at graphics and can't help but think there is something amiss with all of the letters. The E maybe right but looks upside down and the M's and A are backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The E is OK but the M's and A are definitely backwards. Sorry, it's a bummer, but there is a convention to that, I used to be a sign writer and must have painted 100's of thousands of letters.
> 
> Mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that pee'd on my bonfire pretty quick :-(
Click to expand...


Hello,

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to be mean and my comment was not meant as a criticism on the entire project, just the letters, but if I didn't say you'll do it again! 

There is a little saying that serves as a reminder for setting out thick and thin letters, such as you've made.

'thick in the north west and thick in the south east ' imagine A V W etc, and the direction of the thick stroke. 


Mike.

Incidentally, I'd find I a bit sad if 99 percent of the population wouldn't notice, I painted signs for 10 years, that is an awful long time to do something that no-one cares about!


----------



## MikeJhn

Afraid so its something that most don't care about or even see, a sign company representative came into my office quite a few years ago now and tried to sell the concept of high visibility signage I asked if he really believed that everyone looked at sign's he obviously said yes, I responded it was a shame you did not see the "NO SMOKING" sign on my door.

I bet EMMA will be very pleased with her box, its brilliant.

"thick in the north west and thick in the south east" ??????????


Mike


----------



## El Barto

woodbrains":1p8bg2pv said:


> Incidentally, I'd find I a bit sad if 99 percent of the population wouldn't notice, I painted signs for 10 years, that is an awful long time to do something that no-one cares about!



On the contrary, I think sign painting is a wonderful art form that people do care about and admire, whether it's instilling pride in a place, shop or area, or simply brightening someone's day when they walk past a well made sign. Have you seen this film? http://www.signpaintersfilm.com/

But not noticing and not caring aren't the same, and I do think that most people wouldn't notice the correct orientation of a serif typeface unless it was pointed out to them. Doesn't mean they're not going to love the choice of typeface or the sign for which it was used.


----------



## woodbrains

El Barto":3j2tlo9v said:


> woodbrains":3j2tlo9v said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, I'd find I a bit sad if 99 percent of the population wouldn't notice, I painted signs for 10 years, that is an awful long time to do something that no-one cares about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, I think sign painting is a wonderful art form that people do care about and admire, whether it's instilling pride in a place, shop or area, or simply brightening someone's day when they walk past a well made sign. Have you seen this film? http://www.signpaintersfilm.com/
> 
> But not noticing and not caring aren't the same, and I do think that most people wouldn't notice the correct orientation of a serif typeface unless it was pointed out to them. Doesn't mean they're not going to love the choice of typeface or the sign for which it was used.
Click to expand...


That is a good film, thanks for drawing my attention.

This will mess with your noodle, though, not all serif styles are thick and thin and not all thick and thin styles have serifs!

Mike.


----------



## Jacob

On the sign writing theme:
I recently pulled a bit of painted timber out of my scrap pile which had mysterious hand painted letters on it; LONDO. It was dark maroon red with creamy letters. Sawn off at one end. 
Could this be a reference to Anor Londo - the legendary city of the gods ?
Sudden recollection of Derby station many years ago - carriages had destination boards and a guard would go along taking them out and swapping them (at the end of the line obviously).
This sort of thing:






Mine had been LONDON obviously, and looking closely you could see it had been painted over EXPRESS.
Derby was then a major centre of the timber trade with Derby Carriage and Wagons supplying most of the country, 1000s of skilled woodworkers including sign writers painting the names of far away places with strange sounding names.
We had one aged relative who had worked there and his house was fitted out with stuff made from exotic offcuts snaffled from the Carriage works. Still got an oak wardrobe of his - very thin oak so it must have been scrap.


----------



## Moonsafari69

Planing some oak on the kitchen table, yes I said the.... Kitchen Table. Awaiting fallout :lol:


----------



## DennisCA

I dropped a glass lid for a saucepan onto our kitchen floor today, given we have a tiled floor it was only the heroic self-sacrifice of the plastic knob that prevented the glas from exploding. I turned a new knob from a piece of oak. I might've done the wrong thing by applying shellac as a finish (followed by wax), will see how it holds up.


----------



## Racers

tomlt":122x9zr9 said:


> woodbrains":122x9zr9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joel4mo":122x9zr9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Not a particularly constructive first post...
> 
> I spend a lot of my day job looking at graphics and can't help but think there is something amiss with all of the letters. The E maybe right but looks upside down and the M's and A are backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The E is OK but the M's and A are definitely backwards. Sorry, it's a bummer, but there is a convention to that, I used to be a sign writer and must have painted 100's of thousands of letters.
> 
> Mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that pee'd on my bonfire pretty quick :-(
Click to expand...


Cracking lid! and you got the kerning right!

Pete


----------



## custard

thetyreman":1u8axi39 said:


> I finished the dovetail box today, filled in the gaps with 2 part epoxy



Gaps? I see no gaps.

Well done!


----------



## custard

There are a few workshop improvements planned for this year. The first was to put the router table on a rolling cabinet with drawers and storage for all the router bits and router tools.






What could be easier? Just ply, biscuits, and a few Dominos. But whenever I work with sheet goods it always takes twice as long and costs twice as much as expected. I thought this would be an easy one day job and cost about £100 in materials. 

In fact it took two full days and that's excluding a couple of hours on the Blum website trying to figure out how Movento drawer runners differ from their old Tandem runners which are the only ones I've previously used. Plus it cost over £200 in materials, and that's including the fact that I bought the drawer runners from the For Sale section of this forum at a discount.

There are three or four similar cabinets that I want to build this year. So need to find a cheaper solution and speed up my build times. Ho hum.


----------



## MattRoberts

Looks like a fine cabinet. Presumably the biggest costs were the sheet of ply and the runners? Thus not using Blum runners would reduce the cost a fair bit? 

By the way, do I spy finger joints on the top left boxes? If so, did you use any particular jig?


----------



## custard

MattRoberts":9qbgt5cc said:


> By the way, do I spy finger joints on the top left boxes? If so, did you use any particular jig?



Hello Matt, I'd made those boxes years ago and built the cabinet to fit them! For just one or two boxes like that I find it's as quick to cut finger joints by hand as it is to set up a jig, run test cuts, blah, blah, blah. Sometimes I use a Gifkins jig for finger joints, I'm sure there are better solution out there (it's accurate but inflexible and expensive) but as I rarely need finger joints for my furniture I've never really looked at alternatives.


----------



## MikeJhn

Having the draws first and making the cabinet to fit is cheating IMO. :wink: 

Mike


----------



## thetyreman

experimented with trying out a houndstooth dovetail, here it is: 

I'm going to try another one though, as I did this in a rush


----------



## MarkDennehy

Had a bit of a play with the new toy:






End result is gappy as a gappy thing:











But for a first attempt at cutting dovetails, and given that the shed was a touch cold (3.8C on the thermometer) and I was having trouble feeling my fingers, I'm okay with the result


----------



## DennisCA

I made a compass based on the design by John Heisz, almost identical except his made of plywood.


----------



## John15

Mark

The secret is to practice, and practice, and practice again.

John


----------



## custard

MarkDennehy":jxm2s139 said:


> Had a bit of a play with the new toy:
> 
> End result is gappy as a gappy thing:
> 
> But for a first attempt at cutting dovetails, and given that the shed was a touch cold (3.8C on the thermometer) and I was having trouble feeling my fingers, I'm okay with the result



And you should be okay, gaps or no gaps that's a strong joint that will last a long, long time.

The problem is that practise might not, by itself, improve things all that much. The David Barron jigs are a great aid for accurate sawing, but they do nothing to help with the _transfer._ When you mark out the pin board from the tail board the transfer marks need to still be there after you've completed the pin board cuts, otherwise you'll have a gap. I really like the David Barron jigs and would recommend them to anyone learning dovetailing, but unless you really pay attention they probably slightly hinder accurate saw placement _up_ to the transfer marks (but not _past_ them) on the pin board.

There's another (tiny) negative about them. When you use a western saw for dovetailing it's customary to make the saw cuts with the face side towards you, therefore any break out from the saw is hidden on the reverse. But using a Japanese pull stroke saw with the David Barron jig means that _some _of the cuts can only be completed with the break out on the face side. You don't have the flexibility of choosing which way around to put the board in the vice. Furthermore, a Japanese saw tends to produce a little "peeling" ahead of and below the cut, this can sometimes obscure the gauge line that marks the end of the cut, making it tricky not to then cut a fraction _past_ that line.

As I said, I really rate these magnetic jigs to get you up and running, but once your confidence has been built I suspect you'll get even better results with a western saw used freehand.


----------



## MarkDennehy

I don't doubt it Custard, but if it hadn't been for the eclipse guide, I'd never have gotten to the point where I can at least touch up a chisel on the stones freehand (I still fall back to the jig for resetting a bevel or doing anything major, but I'll improve with time). Without someone standing behind you with a critical eye and a rolled-up newspaper, physical skills like this are a pain to pick up  So I'll start off with the jigs and maybe one day get good enough to do them freehand well enough to not need the jigs. 

And you're right about the lighting; I have a nice ten-quid LED floodlight from ebay to install in the shed tomorrow, that might help somewhat. By the time I'm done, I suspect the neighbours are going to wonder why the third encounters spaceship has landed at the end of my back yard, but hey, what you can do?

And you're right about the transfer; I had meant, but managed to forget, to do that shallow rebate trick on the tails board that Cosman was talking about.


----------



## Paddy Roxburgh

Mark, whist there is room for improvement, you'd be surprised at how much better they'd look once you've glued them, clamped them and planned them flat.
Paddy


----------



## woodbrains

Hello,

Planing the splines for a batch of trinket/jewellery boxes. The next 3 of a batch, 7 already complete.

TBH I'm not making the most of this batch production in terms of time saving! I keep having ideas for the interiors and going off piste to make them. Then I had a few people like them and want them as Christmas presents, so I finished some, 'out of batch' and that put me off my stride. the basic mitred boxes were all done as a reasonably efficient batch though, just before Christmas, and now I'm resuming.

Ahh, the photo will have to wait till I work out how to make the file size smaller!

Mike.


----------



## monkeybiter

woodbrains":3u8c5z7r said:


> Ahh, the photo will have to wait till I work out how to make the file size smaller!
> Mike.



I quite like this: http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm
easy enough to use.


----------



## custard

There's a co-incidence, I'm in exactly the same place Mike! I was making three jewellery boxes for wife and daughters for Valentines day, got a few orders from clients who saw them part completed in the workshop, then emailed previous clients with the offer and got some additional orders, so then had to get those back into the "batch". 

In hindsight the cost of locks and hinges are so substantial that the only way I'd ever offer jewellery boxes to clients again is with a more complex design at a higher price.


----------



## woodbrains

monkeybiter":1qa63sgc said:


> woodbrains":1qa63sgc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the photo will have to wait till I work out how to make the file size smaller!
> Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like this: http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm
> easy enough to use.
Click to expand...


Hello,

Thanks for that, but I'm trying to do it straight from my phone, the PC is miles away! I'd normally use a camara and reduce the number of pixels to get lower res, but I don't seem to be able to do it on this phone.....probably missing something.

Mike.


----------



## El Barto

MarkDennehy":3ckgrz54 said:


> Had a bit of a play with the new toy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End result is gappy as a gappy thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for a first attempt at cutting dovetails, and given that the shed was a touch cold (3.8C on the thermometer) and I was having trouble feeling my fingers, I'm okay with the result



I think that looks pretty dang good


----------



## woodbrains

custard":2x6zruvi said:


> There's a co-incidence, I'm in exactly the same place Mike! I was making three jewellery boxes for wife and daughters for Valentines day, got a few orders from clients who saw them part completed in the workshop, then emailed previous clients with the offer and got some additional orders, so then had to get those back into the "batch".
> 
> In hindsight the cost of locks and hinges are so substantial that the only way I'd ever offer jewellery boxes to clients again is with a more complex design at a higher price.



Hello,

Jewellery boxes are difficult. Just the price of quality locks and hinges are often enough to push the price above what many are prepared to pay for a box. Something small has a Lower perceived value than a large item, despite the quality of the work, though ironically, the amount spent on the jewellery can be enormous.

These boxes have no locks or hinges, in an attempt to make the price attractive. I'm losing that battle though, I keep making more complex interiors!

Mike.

Edited, I meant lower perceived value of small items, doh!


----------



## MrTeroo

woodbrains":22c9ukbn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for that, but I'm trying to do it straight from my phone, the PC is miles away! I'd normally use a camara and reduce the number of pixels to get lower res, but I don't seem to be able to do it on this phone.....probably missing something.
> 
> Mike.



Here's a couple of options for you

Android:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simplemobilephotoresizer&hl=en_GB

iPhone:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/image-size/id670766542?mt=8


----------



## custard

woodbrains":20btstpw said:


> These boxes have no locks or hinges, in an attempt to make the price attractive.



Makes sense. With each of these, I'm £70 or £80 in a hole before I've even started due to the cost of hardware and materials.


----------



## woodbrains

Hello,






The photo I should have posted earlier.

Clamping the bandsawn cut spline to the bench and planing so the wood is in tension, to avoid buckling. It takes a bit of trial and error to get a good fit; it needs to be an easy slide fit without slop. A push fit is too tight, once the glue is on it swells so fast, it gets too tight and won't seat fully. Gappy splines don't look good. The three boxes to be finished; two Wenge and one Zebrano with contrasting sycamore splines. 

Mike.


----------



## MarkDennehy

custard":2d1bx86z said:


> Makes sense. With each of these, I'm £70 or £80 in a hole before I've even started due to the cost of hardware and materials.


Beautiful work though. I mean, that's a metric buttload of brownie points with herself indoors right there


----------



## woodbrains

Hello,

Trimming and flush planing the splines. Thankfully, no gaps.


Mark D note the Japanese backsaw I am using. I don't know what saw you are using with the dovetail guide, but Dozuki tend to be cross cut. The one in the photo is a ripsaw, I believe a more correctly called a Hosabiki. I use it almost exclusively for dovetailing. You might find a rip cut saw better.

Mr Teroo, hanks for the tip on resizing photos.

Off home now to take pictures of the finished boxes.

Mike.


----------



## El Barto

custard":1rd8d9dg said:


> woodbrains":1rd8d9dg said:
> 
> 
> 
> These boxes have no locks or hinges, in an attempt to make the price attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense. With each of these, I'm £70 or £80 in a hole before I've even started due to the cost of hardware and materials.
Click to expand...


Custard was kind enough to show me this in person and I have to say, the level of craftsmanship and attention to detail was unbelievable. Like I said at the time - putting the rest of us to shame for Valentine's Day...


----------



## woodbrains

Hello,

Some finished boxes from the batch.

Leather ring cushions in the lift out trays.

Mike.


----------



## monkeybiter

Very posh woodbrains! The recipients will be delighted with them.

Interesting lid location method, the dowels fitting into the corners. 
Have you considered neodymium magnets? They maintain horizontal position surprisingly well. Last VD14 I made this, which I refer to as a prototype to explain the many defects :wink:













As you can see a small magnet [6mm] has a quite sufficient holding force. They could be hidden under a thin lamination which might suit the quality of your work.


----------



## ColeyS1

woodbrains":zyvk7bpk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Some finished boxes from the batch.
> 
> Leather ring cushions in the lift out trays.
> 
> Mike.


Wowsers !!!!! They ALL look fantastic  

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## custard

Top work Mike, love the recessed drawer pull, did you turn that? Wonder how you'd make that recess on a full sized drawer front? Seen it a couple of times so there's got to be a way.


----------



## monkeybiter

custard":2ohx9kux said:


> Wonder how you'd make that recess on a full sized drawer front? Seen it a couple of times so there's got to be a way.


I've seen Norm [I think] do that with a router in two passes with two bits. It reduces the possibilities greatly of course.


----------



## Paul200

woodbrains":3caq9g4t said:


> Hello,
> 
> Some finished boxes from the batch.
> 
> Leather ring cushions in the lift out trays.
> 
> Mike.



Just beautiful. Original. Lovely, lovely things.


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

Lovely looking jewellery boxes there! 

Not exactly the fine craftsmanship seen above, but I finally fitted my Veritas twin screw vice on the workbench I've been chipping away at over the last year!!!








Now I need to find a suitable piece of ash for bordering the rear of the workbench before I can sort the end caps, and then finally start the end vice, before finally drilling all the dog holes (will probably take another year, particularly now that the workbench is all the more useable with my new vice)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeybiter

That looks beefy!


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

monkeybiter":2y5nmw2l said:


> That looks beefy!



That was the idea . It's mostly softwood with areas of Ash so wanted to make sure that it was heavy duty which would last me for hopefully another 50 years of woodworking. Also wanted something that wouldn't rock about when hand planing


----------



## woodbrains

custard":2o43r1wc said:


> Top work Mike, love the recessed drawer pull, did you turn that? Wonder how you'd make that recess on a full sized drawer front? Seen it a couple of times so there's got to be a way.



Hello,

Thanks for all the kind words, everyone.

Yes, I did turn it, but it might be deeper than you think. I was thinking of storage possibilities and thought a bracelet or bangle etc. might go well in a bowl. The bowl made sense being square, to rest on the lower dividers and fit with the little sliding trays, and I needed some way to lift the thing out, hence the turned pull in the centre.

As regarding neodymium magnets to hold the lid, I actually have a box of them ready to use, but I am in two minds. I like the dowels locating the lids in the corners, as it has the double duty of lifting the lid of the table when removed, so it is easy to pick up again. Incidentally, the dowels are turned too, the other lids had contrasting wood dowels in wenge, louro faia, Zebrano and sycamore, depending on the primary wood. Magnets might be gilding the lily. I probably will though, I never keep things as simple as I intend, I can't help it!

Mike.


----------



## woodbrains

Sawdust=manglitter":3ajttyv6 said:


> Lovely looking jewellery boxes there!
> 
> Not exactly the fine craftsmanship seen above, but I finally fitted my Veritas twin screw vice on the workbench I've been chipping away at over the last year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to find a suitable piece of ash for bordering the rear of the workbench before I can sort the end caps, and then finally start the end vice, before finally drilling all the dog holes (will probably take another year, particularly now that the workbench is all the more useable with my new vice)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hello,

Fine, sturdy bench. You have an excellent foundation to make great things there.

Mike.


----------



## El Barto

Sawdust=manglitter":fmetnfbh said:


> monkeybiter":fmetnfbh said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks beefy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the idea . It's mostly softwood with areas of Ash so wanted to make sure that it was heavy duty which would last me for hopefully another 50 years of woodworking. Also wanted something that wouldn't rock about when hand planing
Click to expand...


Looks more like you'll get 150 years out of it, great job. 

And woodbrains those boxes are beautiful. I love those corner dowels and the various intricacies of each box. As already mentioned, that centre lid (correct terminology?!) is a bit of a showstopper isn't it =D>


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

Thanks El Barto. I've been keeping an eye on your workbench wip, very impressed! After working on the bench for so long its such a nice feeling when you get to use it properly for the sirst time!!


----------



## n0legs

Good looking bench SD/M =D> 
Niiiceee 8)


----------



## CRAFTY

Fit a shaft i had made for my lathe/disc sander,re enforced the tail stock,still a bit to do yet


----------



## MusicMan

Finished remounting and fitting new jaws to my old Paramo 51 vice.

I had never been happy with the parallelism of the jaws, which would always clamp harder on the left than the right. Finally decided to sort it out, along with a back jaw proud of the bench front (after trying a temporary one with double-sided tape, found that I preferred this). Oddly enough it was the vice at fault. It hadn't deteriorated or worn, but the guide rods didn't come out of the face at 90 degrees but were about 0.25 degrees skewed (though parallel to each other).

In this type of mounting (contrary to some advice online) the back face of the vice will actually bear against the face of the recess milled out of the back of the jaw. It is not correct to try to screw it to the front face of the bench. So I routed this recess at a 0.25 degree angle, which lined up the jaws and the grip is now great. Made some fancy new jaws too:






And the vice now lines up with the bench dogs!

Keith


----------



## ColeyS1

Storage for accumulated tat

















It gets easier now 
Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacob

Parkinson's law - the more a storage space you have the sooner it will be filled with tat you don't really need.
There's a seriously critical point you could reach where you know you have something but you just can't put your hands on it. At this point your heap of tat starts going exponential.


----------



## Walney Col

I cut my very first spirals on my diy router lathe and I'm well suited.






Col.


----------



## ColeyS1

Jacob":1kgivvqg said:


> Parkinson's law - the more a storage space you have the sooner it will be filled with tat you don't really need.
> There's a seriously critical point you could reach where you know you have something but you just can't put your hands on it. At this point your heap of tat starts going exponential.


I think I was at that stage before making the drawers and labeling them all. Hopefully now it's not buried it'll start getting used up ! It does feel much better being able to find something straight away. Taking my time into consideration, it may have been more economical to chuck the lot out and start afresh :lol: 
Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## gwr

That router lathe does seem to work well col great job.


----------



## MikeJhn

Walney Col":228ritsy said:


> I cut my very first spirals on my diy router lathe and I'm well suited.
> 
> 
> 
> Col.



Ohhh I like that, any details of how you made the lathe?

Mike


----------



## Moonsafari69

Walney Col":2nl6zyyr said:


> I cut my very first spirals on my diy router lathe and I'm well suited.
> Col.



Col, that looks really uniform. Nice job!
Dave.


----------



## SteveF

thats some serious storage Coley
hats off to making that lot

Steve


----------



## mbartlett99

Hmm, everyone seems to have achieved something. Spent Thursday driving to get wood spent aaaallllll day creating 3 wheelie bins on planing waste.


----------



## TFrench

Two weekends has got me thus far with my router table build:



Very pleased with it, first time I've done anything this complex!


----------



## El Barto

TFrench":1lbrulja said:


> Two weekends has got me thus far with my router table build:
> 
> 
> 
> Very pleased with it, first time I've done anything this complex!



Very cool!


----------



## skipdiver

I need to make myself a router table but i never seem to get the time. What did you use for the top and fence- is it salvaged from something else or bought special? Cool table by the way.

Good storage there Coley. As an inveterate hoarder, i'm always looking for ways to tidy up my rubbish/useful stuff that'll come in handy one day.


----------



## LancsRick

Looks like an excellent table build, fancy doing a guide?


----------



## Kadushu

Today I sorted a bucket of miscellaneous used screws into their respective sizes. Rock n effin roll!


----------



## skipdiver

After spending about three months in my workshop since i did a pre xmas re-fit, i decided i didn't like the lay out and have spent all day and probably tomorrow too, moving everything around again. All those shelves and brackets and tool racks and drawers and hooks and screws and nails and bits of wood that i had attached all over the place to house and hang stuff on, have all had to be removed and re-sited. Joy.


----------



## Walney Col

I turned the central column for a small ocasional table on my new diy router mill today.

[youtube]tAm4AygzWpY[/youtube]

Col.


----------



## transatlantic

Walney Col":20tqp6ze said:


> I turned the central column for a small ocasional table on my new diy router mill today.
> 
> [youtube]tAm4AygzWpY[/youtube]
> 
> Col.



Fantastic!


----------



## NazNomad

Kadushu":hn8vekub said:


> Today I sorted a bucket of miscellaneous used screws into their respective sizes. Rock n effin roll!



I ripped the t&g off a mountain of hardwood floor samples. I wish I was as exciting as you. :-D


----------



## biskit

seafax col I like what you have there, (hammer) can't wait to see the things you can get up too with it'


----------



## TFrench

The table is a triton workcentre insert I got off here, sunk into an offcut of worktop. I made the top months ago and have been balancing it between the bench and workmate ever since so it was high time I made the table. I used the crestonwood plans: http://www.crestonwood.com/router.php They're pretty good, apart from being imperial! Once things go below 1/4" I go to metric :lol:


----------



## Moonsafari69

Walney Col":360yb4sh said:


> I turned the central column for a small ocasional table on my new diy router mill today.
> Col.



Great video Col, can see that mill getting a lot of use.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Finishing and assembly work on the cot today. 







Drawbored M&T joints on the long rails because I've no clamps long enough. Hide glue all round as well. And all by hand, which is rapidly teaching me the virtues of using power tools and planer thicknessers and bandsaws 






The walnut really does look nice against the ash after a couple of coats of shellac (four in this case, with light sanding from 600 grit paper on the second coat).






Some fun work with chisel and spokeshave to get an arch on another part of the cot so it didn't look like a bloody great big plank.






Next time I think about putting M&T joints into a curved piece like this, I must remember to slam my hand in a drawer repeatedly until the urge goes away...






I'm just hoping those gaps close up enough that it's not embarrassing when its all assembled.


----------



## MattRoberts

That's an ambitious but of joinery Mark, and I think you've done a smashing job!


----------



## thetyreman

looking good mark, that curve doesn't look easy at all, lets just hope the baby appreciates it.


----------



## custard

MarkDennehy":3pxk2sdl said:


> I'm just hoping those gaps close up enough that it's not embarrassing when its all assembled.




Good for you for having a crack at it! But if you do it again there's a trick for getting those tenon shoulders perfectly fitted into a curve. Imagine a chair with a curved crest rail (the rail at the top), the bottom rail, and a series of splats or back bars running between them and jointed in with mortice and tenons. Basically it's the same cabinet making conundrum that you're faced with. Here's how you resolve that problem in chairmaking,







You make the mortice at "A" about 2mm wider than the tenon, so it can float over to the left. Then you do a dry assembly and scribe _all_ the tenon shoulders at "B" by an amount equal to the largest gap (which if you're reasonably competent will be less than 2mm!). In fact with chair making you're normally trying to close up gaps of about 0.5mm, so you generally allow a "float" of about 1.5mm and that will give you two or even three attempts to achieve perfectly tight fitting shoulders, even against a curve, across multiple mortice and tenons.

Easy peasy when you know how!


----------



## MarkDennehy

custard":2x1cwfzl said:


> Easy peasy when you know how!


....well, pineapple


----------



## shuggy

Thought I'd post my finished hanging wall cabinet I made at Waters & Acland recently. This is made from maple and walnut and was a set project as part of the course however we had free reign over timber selection and door pulls. Really good little project for getting those hand cut dovetails right, as well as mortise and tenon in the stiles and rails etc. Overall I've learned a massive amount with this project so far, as i've had to fix so many "deviations" from the plan which is where you really learn about furniture making.


----------



## custard

Tight even gaps all around the doors, book matched panels, mitred dovetails on the carcass, individually made pulls...what's not to like!

How long were you at W&A? Tell us more about the projects on their training programme.

=D>


----------



## shuggy

custard":29ml6qga said:


> Tight even gaps all around the doors, book matched panels, mitred dovetails on the carcass, individually made pulls...what's not to like!
> 
> How long were you at W&A? Tell us more about the projects on their training programme.
> 
> =D>


Still at W&A until August this year, started in September. They take you progressively through hand skill projects for the first term starting with chinese puzzles, moving on to dovetailed bookends with chamfers and mitres etc. We then tackled this wall cabinet, followed by an occasional table which was to introduce us to the machines. Once we had a good foundation in hand skills we moved onto the machines, where you really appreciate how they can assist you. I'm now working on my own designed project which is a sheet music cabinet. Really enjoying the whole process and always learning.


----------



## MattRoberts

Love the mitred dovetails and the choice of wood - looks fantastic!


----------



## skipdiver

Superb, no more to say.


----------



## woodbrains

Hello,

Very nice cabinet, well done!

Mike.


----------



## shuggy

Thanks chaps


----------



## n0legs

Fair play Shuggy that's gorgeous =D> 
Best of luck for the future mate, I can see you're going places.


----------



## thetyreman

nice wall cabinet shuggy! very impressed


----------



## skipdiver

Opened door, switched on heater, closed door and came back in the house for one more cuppa.

(hammer)


----------



## LancsRick

Made about 18 precise 90degree clamping templates out of 2x12mm birch ply. Boring, but the precision was satisfying .


----------



## MarkDennehy

Strictly speaking this was from Sunday, but...






That's a little detail in some work Brian Halcombe was doing, and I was wondering if I could do that for two of the more exposed pieces of endgrain in the cot rather than just leaving the endgrain sitting out there. My gouges were a bit large, so I got two small ones on ebay for a few pounds and sharpened them up to give it a go.











I was stropping every minute or so, but it wasn't too bad once I got the hang of it. Two passes for every scallop, the first wiggling the blade a little to get some cutting and control over depth, the second being a straight push to clean the surface back up. Needs shellac and osmo, but I think it looks prettier than a flat end grain surface. Halcombe's is nicer, but that's decades of experience and practice for you, the cheating sod...






Glued up the mattress platform frame as well after rounding over the corners and shellacing the walnut pieces. The ash pieces are unfinished yet, the whole thing gets a few coats of Osmo at the end.






And more shellac for the rest of the walnut pieces. That's most of the frame now shellac'd, the only pieces left unfinished still have some small work to do on them. 

I know it's kindof cheating to use such nice wood to distract from such a low level of skill, but I think it looks pretty


----------



## MikeJhn

Went out to the shed, sat on the armchair with a Lemsip and wrapped in a blanket, I have the worst case of Man Flue every encountered in the world. =P~


----------



## thetyreman

nice mark, that endgrain gouged detail reminds me of hammered copper, looks good.


----------



## El Barto

Looks great! The internet where I am is so slow that for a second I thought it _was_ copper... until the rest of the image loaded. Nice work.


----------



## BluegillUK

My first ever woodworking project. I didn't do it all with hand tools (I tried but lack the right kit at the mo!) 

Started as some pine stripwood and an offcut of MDF, routed the edges, cut the mitres. Used the stapler to pin the back on. I stained the pine with an Indian Rosewood dye, my first time doing anything like this. It seems a bit patchy but I guess that's just something that needs practice. It's a blackboard  






It's not alot but I'm proud of it. I always wanted to do woodworking but never thought it would be something I'd be able to do due to expense, time etc. Then one day just before Christmas, I thought sod it, why not. Now I'm hooked! I made this for our kitchen. Thought we'd try a 'Thought for the day' board, might be good for the kids, teach them nice morals, old fashioned style.


----------



## monkeybiter

Those mitres look good!


----------



## thetyreman

BluegillUK":33y24zac said:


> My first ever woodworking project. I didn't do it all with hand tools (I tried but lack the right kit at the mo!)
> 
> Started as some pine stripwood and an offcut of MDF, routed the edges, cut the mitres. Used the stapler to pin the back on. I stained the pine with an Indian Rosewood dye, my first time doing anything like this. It seems a bit patchy but I guess that's just something that needs practice. It's a blackboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not alot but I'm proud of it. I always wanted to do woodworking but never thought it would be something I'd be able to do due to expense, time etc. Then one day just before Christmas, I thought sod it, why not. Now I'm hooked! I made this for our kitchen. Thought we'd try a 'Thought for the day' board, might be good for the kids, teach them nice morals, old fashioned style.



very nice! =D> I think that's a great first effort, I haven't even tried mitres yet after over a year of woodworking, that looks like it will last a long time.


----------



## n0legs

A little metal bashing today  

Fitted a cross vice to my morticer. The cross vice was purchased from a fellow member and bolted down to base.
With the height of the cross vice the distance below the chisel is reduced drastically, so a column extension was made and fitted.
Morticer now turned up to 11 8) 






I made a live centre for my lathe from a brass bolt and a bearing/axle from my Kirby vacuum old roller brush :lol:


----------



## n0legs

:arrow: Mark. 
I really like that carving detail =D>


----------



## n0legs

monkeybiter":1nm4yrqa said:


> Those mitres look good!



Agreed. 
Well done =D>


----------



## memzey

Been meaning to rearrange my workshop for a while but needed to change the storage for some of my cramps first so I made a couple of racks from bits of plywood I had. Not a WIP but here is a pic of the joinery:




This is what a finished rack looks like:




This is them loaded up:




I'm calling it cramp corner  Gives me a nice little shelf on each one as well.


----------



## MikeJhn

I have a camp corner in my workshop as well, oops did I miss read that.  

Mike


----------



## MarkDennehy

Front panel for the cot all shellac'd, glued and drawbored. 






And the mattress platform and its front support glued up and shellac'd and held together with wooden nails (there's a gap in there so the platform has some spring to it when you put a load on it). 






That's the front, the back, the mattress platform...






...the cross rails and the slats, all done. 

Next up is a final dry fit to get the position of the rear support for the platform, cutting the slot and drilling the mounting holes for that, then shellacing the last two parts of the frame, final assembly, making a drawer, and final finishing with osmo. 

In the meantime, I ran out of shellac on saturday night and didn't want to wait a week for the next batch (waiting for buttons to dissolve in isopropanol took a week during the summer, at -1C I figure I'd be waiting longer). Leaving it in a warm place would speed this up, but you're warned not to try to dissolve it faster by direct heating because the gas on the hob would leave you holding a pot full of burning alcohol and resin in the kitchen while your wife looked on. However, we have more ways to heat things these days.

Ladies and gentlemen, I present....






_Sous-vide_ shellac! 

(And it worked, the shellac buttons dissolved almost completely overnight with only around a teaspoon left in the bottom of the jar).


----------



## MarkDennehy

BTW, I'm developing a real dislike for the router. I mean, wearing this much protective gear in an 8x6 shed. It feels daft.


----------



## n0legs

MarkDennehy":1gtrpnhh said:


> BTW, I'm developing a real dislike for the router. I mean, wearing this much protective gear in an 8x6 shed. It feels daft.




Keeps ya' safe though :wink: 
Carry on


----------



## MikeJhn

Its all true, you will still be here on the Forum in ten years time to tell us how sensible you where.

Mike


----------



## Ttrees

Not daft atall
I've been looking into getting a waterproof...(so should be dustproof) breathable boilersuit as
I'm having reactions to the iroko I was planing.
I had a look in the local place and found this ...
no price on it, and it was quite small for the size when I tried it on ..only one in the shop.
Done the squat test, holding an invisible length of wood on the invisible bench .
It looks as it will be very expensive, but I've seen nothing like it 
Just got them to order them in, and got a shock when I seen the price online :shock: 
Seems expensive and I don't think the cuffs were very comfortable or hard wearing ..
I don't think theirs any alternative though  
I would be happy to see some other brands of this item if such a thing exists..
I have ordered some coverall suit from the east....Its in the post yet, but this things different 

Drytex boiler suit ...

Also having a look into making this DIY breathing supply in conjunction with a face mask shield respirator from China 
Have a look at this video ...DIY personal air supply ...
Have to figure what kind of battery is and source a few bits and bobs 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrDdqXzEwHQ 
Ttrees


----------



## n0legs

Ttrees":2snhjnyv said:


> Not daft atall
> I've been looking into getting a waterproof...(so should be dustproof) breathable boilersuit as



The BIL uses these:-
https://www.amazon.co.uk/3M-Reusable-Pa ... QEFSHH0YYP

Might be of use to you.


----------



## Ttrees

n0legs":9701x32v said:


> The BIL uses these:-
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/3M-Reusable-Pa ... QEFSHH0YYP
> 
> Might be of use to you.


Thanks that might be what I'm looking for ...    
Looks like it might be 1/3rd to 1/4 of the price aswell ...
I did look at those 3M ones, but could only find the throw=away ones 
Looks to be better cuffs aswell, mabye a bit short too, but I don't think I'm near as tall as that dude ..
I'm going searching for that exact thing to try and get a better look ...
It does look shiny non stick and breathable too though ...
Thanks again


----------



## TFrench

Finally just about finished my router table this weekend. Just needs the MDF faces painting when I can be bothered and fancy doing a hateful boring task! Also need to add a T-track to the front when I can find some at a sensible price. The extraction works very well, theres nothing at all on the table in use, some bigger bits stay in the cabinet but I think its catching all the finer airborne stuff. By far the most complex thing I've attempted so far!


----------



## monkeybiter

That looks like a top quality job! I like your carpet too.


----------



## Farmer Giles

I was sick of falling over mainly steel stock on the floor of the workshop so made a stand, but this is also going to take all my long wood stock too so just qualifies for this thread. The stand consists of 3 sets of uprights 1.25m apart then with a 650mm overhang at each end so ending up at 3.8m overall. The top will be a lightweight bench, probably for the mitre saw. The uprights are just over 110mm apart to take soil/drain pipe for shorter and small diameter stock. The stand is on castors so I can get at stuff in the pipes easily and move it out of the way if I need space.

Upside down, getting ready to weld the supports on. And yes, I forgot to take the plastic pads of the clamps and melted two  






Still upside down, mainly welded and black smoothrite being applied to the underside






Right way up and castors on. Getting dark and the camera flash isn't up to much






Next tinkering window will be in two weeks but I only have to finish painting it, slide in the land drain and bolt some timber to the top.


----------



## skipdiver

I put the heater on for an hour before entering, made myself a brew and sat in my pondering chair. Then nothing, i just sat there doodling ideas on a notepad and drinking tea most of the afternoon. It was heaven.


----------



## DTR

skipdiver":2bfw1faf said:


> my pondering chair



I think I could do with one of those :-k


----------



## Lons

DTR":1auuvozb said:


> skipdiver":1auuvozb said:
> 
> 
> 
> my pondering chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I could do with one of those :-k
Click to expand...

 
I've got one but just fall asleep in it


----------



## chill

my pondering chair

Is it a lazy boy?


----------



## TFrench

monkeybiter":16kwzw86 said:


> That looks like a top quality job! I like your carpet too.



Its garage floor paint that hasn't stuck well to the rough concrete floor! Rubber tiles are on the list.


----------



## curtisrider

Bye bye Parkside pillar drill, hello ugly unknown pillar drill that weighs silly amounts! Even the belt guard is cast, seems better than my Meddings that I need to get round to restoring





Looking forward to getting it cleaned and in use, the Parkside will donate its guts to another machine as it's terrible! I'm thinking about making a Bobbin sander from it.

I also got a rolling cabinet thingy for not a lot whilst I collected the drill, so that now has some of my car stuff stashed in it and hopefully it'll make my life easier when I'm trying to find things.


----------



## RobCee

Today I finished a much overdue project. I wanted a small display shelf for my kitchen in a similar style to another I have had for ages. Similar proportions and overall style, but slightly different configuration.

This is my version - I hadn't thought through the cornice (?) at the top before I had glued up a piece and then it was too late to fancy it up any more. These things happen when you use offcuts...






The wood is sweet chestnut with a vandyke stain then Osmo Polyx Oil (Gloss) over that.
It turned out pretty much as I had it in my head, with the typical bumps in the road along the way.

Here is the original:


----------



## NazNomad

I spent all morning discovering that I have the Sadim touch. :-(


----------



## Farmer Giles

I have days when I have that problem, everything I touch turns to poo.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I've had that for years.


----------



## thetyreman

I like that very much Rob, I think the bigger cornice makes it look more unique and a bit more dark and gothic, the new one also looks more modern to me somehow.

did you carve the 2 round details on it? also did you use dado joints for the shelves?


----------



## RobCee

thetyreman":uey5wv1o said:


> did you carve the 2 round details on it? also did you use dado joints for the shelves?



Thanks for the feedback!

I have a small cnc router that I used to carve the roundels.
I didn't use dado joints as it is only for holding tea and coffee pots, just glued and pinned.


----------



## gwr

TFrench":sy35067s said:


> Finally just about finished my router table this weekend. Just needs the MDF faces painting when I can be bothered and fancy doing a hateful boring task! Also need to add a T-track to the front when I can find some at a sensible price. The extraction works very well, theres nothing at all on the table in use, some bigger bits stay in the cabinet but I think its catching all the finer airborne stuff. By far the most complex thing I've attempted so far!



That looks a nice setup a good size plate, Can I ask what size the table insert is and where to get them? Thanks


----------



## MarkDennehy

I'm prefacing this with the comments that (a) it's not finished yet; (b) aside from four cuts with a router, this has all been hand tool work; and (c) this is the first piece of furniture I've ever made. 






Still needs a drawer.






But the drawboring and the wedged tenons came out well, I thought.


----------



## ian_in_the_midlands

I finished my workstation for morticer and thicknesser last week.
It is on casters so can be pushed out of the way. 
Surprisingly stable with the weight distributed that high.
So much easier than having to lift them off a filing cabinet and onto a workmate every time I need to use them.


----------



## monkeybiter

That's a bit posh, with those fancy panelled doors!


----------



## MusicMan

There three very nice pieces on this page. Congrats!


----------



## Moonsafari69

TV Stand made from 1" Oak jointed and glued up into boards. Walnut accents added to the shelf ends and drawer handles. Top held in place by 4 x 8mm Dowels each side. Shelves mounted into housing dado joints. Drawer fronts are router dovetails with rabbet joints on the draw back and bottom. Finished with Osmo satin.
Happy with the results and there's something very satisfying being able to use something you've made yourself.


----------



## MikeJhn

As a English car enthusiast you should know the difference between a Rabbit and a Rebate, Rabbit's are little fluffy things that run around fields being chased by Land Rovers. :wink: 

Nice job by the way.

Mike


----------



## Moonsafari69

MikeJhn":353sur8z said:


> As a English car enthusiast you should know the difference between a Rabbit and a Rebate, Rabbit's are little fluffy things that run around fields being chased by Land Rovers. :wink:
> 
> Nice job by the way.
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike! Ok now i'm confused, is a rabbet not the same as a rebate?...... #-o


----------



## MikeJhn

Its what the Americans do to our English language, miss pronounce and miss spell everything, think yourself lucky you did not have any Aluminum in the construction. :lol: 

Mike


----------



## n0legs

MusicMan":iaipbyl3 said:


> There three very nice pieces on this page. Congrats!




Gotta' agree with that  
Well done all =D>


----------



## Moonsafari69

MikeJhn":1sw7cr3u said:


> Its what the Americans do to our English language, miss pronounce and miss spell everything, think yourself lucky you did not have any Aluminum in the construction. :lol:
> 
> Mike



 ok now i get it. Rebate it is from now on, cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Fitzroy

The wife had made a Polaroid montage and then decided it needed a frame, cue a session digging through the wood pile. Repurposed some mahogany rear panel rails from an old wardrobe, learnt how to make half lap mitre joints, a coat of danish oil, and it turned out nice like. Couple of the joints are a little rough but first time doing these joints, and cut/trenched on the mitre saw that is far from accurate, so I'm happy.





Wood has a lovely shimmer with a coat of danish oil. Will go over with briwax and polish when dry. 




Probs the best of the half lap mitres. 




Kitchen table assembly, needs must. 




Practice half lap was much better than any of the actuals, typical! 













Cheers

Fitz.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

You could use the mitres as a "design opportunity" and round the edges to make them more noticeable whilst evening them up, put a strip of contrast in them (after evening the up the gap) or overlay something to cover the gaps.


----------



## TFrench

gwr":1tknsoi0 said:


> That looks a nice setup a good size plate, Can I ask what size the table insert is and where to get them? Thanks



It's for a triton twx7 modular table. I got it off here ages ago.
http://www.screwfix.com/p/triton-tw...LK7KQCY_Tg3BO2NyMvW0xggRp8XVdCuLAHhoCbDfw_wcB

The triton routers fit straight to it with quick release bolts, and the bit the router actually hangs off is steel. I bonded a 3mm thick sheet of aluminium to the bottom of the worktop as well to stop it sagging with the weight of the router on it. 


Mark - the cot looks great!


----------



## MarkDennehy

Thanks TFrench, I'm glad it's almost done  First coat of Osmo went on the main body this evening, but I still need to make a drawer...












Mental note; this is too big for my shed, never do something this big again ... or at least until I have a larger workspace


----------



## Racers

Hi Chaps 

My Starfish preamplifier went from American Walnut.





To Brown Oak and Wenge racing stripe, with an illuminated marker on the volume knob. 



Starfish preamp by Racers, on Flickr

Pete


----------



## whiskywill

MarkDennehy":1uhq1pss said:


> Thanks TFrench, I'm glad it's almost done  First coat of Osmo went on the main body this evening, but I still need to make a drawer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mental note; this is too big for my shed, never do something this big again ... or at least until I have a larger workspace



I am curious. What is that on your ceiling?


----------



## skipdiver

Look like sound deadening panels.


----------



## Fitzroy

And how do you stop the baby falling out the front of the cot?


----------



## MattRoberts

Fitzroy":3t7gdi81 said:


> And how do you stop the baby falling out the front of the cot?


What do you think a brad nailer is for?! 

Looking ace Mark - great to see it progress along the weeks, and hats off to you using hand tools!


----------



## MarkDennehy

Cheers Matt! 



whiskywill":8x4g4dta said:


> I am curious. What is that on your ceiling?


Skipdiver nailed it, they're acoustic foam panels (hitting something with a hammer in an 8x6 shed is deafening without them, plus it makes life a little more bearable for the neighbours). I got the idea from Matt on here actually 



Fitzroy":8x4g4dta said:


> And how do you stop the baby falling out the front of the cot?


Hide glue (I'd use CA or PVA but hide glue is less toxic). 

 

Seriously, it's a sidecar cot - the mattress is at the same height as the mattress of the mother's bed and it sits up against the mother's bed, the frame just stops the baby rolling away from the bed. The idea is that it makes 3am feedings easier when the baby's still a newborn. You see them used in maternity wards quite a bit (because if you just let the infant sleep with the mother in a normal bed, there's a risk of the baby falling to the floor, which is appallingly common - it happened to one mother in the maternity ward when my wife was in there with our son, though happily he landed on something soft).


----------



## MikeJhn

Just a heads up, there was a case recently when a baby fell between the cot and the bed when the cot moved, it is becoming normal for the cot to be attached to the bed to prevent this happening.

Mike


----------



## MarkDennehy

Hard to see how this one could get moved, it has quite a bit of mass at the base (even without the drawer), but I could readily attach a strap to the drawer runners at the bottom (they're dovetailed into the frame) and run that under the bed to secure it just in case. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Fitzroy

MarkDennehy":1dcebie5 said:


> Hard to see how this one could get moved, it has quite a bit of mass at the base (even without the drawer), but I could readily attach a strap to the drawer runners at the bottom (they're dovetailed into the frame) and run that under the bed to secure it just in case. Thanks Mike.



My guess was it was such a cot, but I couldn't find this written in any of your posts. I did the same when we had our second child, although I just removed the front from our existing cot and stood it on blocks to match the height. I did however strap it to the bed frame so it could not move away and create a gap. The wife felt much more comfortable knowing the cot and bed were strapped together.

Fitz.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Well this one's for my new niece so I'm not planning on skimping on safety  I'll find some anchor points, attach them under the two drawer runners and then we'll be able to run a strap from the outer runner, around the drawer box, over the main bed's base, under the main bed and back to the inner runner. Do that on both ends of the crib and that should let it be strapped in place.


----------



## Nelsun

I've been following your blog with much interest Mark. Love the cot and the amount of work you've put in to it!

FWIW, my better half routinely manages to shift our bed about 5 inches over to my side. She claims it's not intentional but it's a super king size and not something you just bump and watch it skite across the room! The point being my bed moves in mysterious ways so I'd want to make sure either the cot went with it or they were both nailed to the floor. This sounds like a perfect line to justify buying some muckle great clamps


----------



## custard

MarkDennehy":bi4v15hi said:


> Well this one's for my new niece so I'm not planning on skimping on safety  I'll find some anchor points, attach them under the two drawer runners and then we'll be able to run a strap from the outer runner, around the drawer box, over the main bed's base, under the main bed and back to the inner runner. Do that on both ends of the crib and that should let it be strapped in place.




You've done a cracking job Mark, doubly so given that you're pretty new to this game. What would you say are the main lessons you've learned from this project?


----------



## MarkDennehy

Praise from caesar there Custard, thank you  

Lessons? A few...


It's a hobby for me and I should never take on a project with a deadline ever again. If it was my day job, grand, but they don't make more weekends just because I have a deadline  
There's an upper size limit to what I can work on in my little shed and this project is just over that limit. 
Steambending is relatively easy. Making a good steambending jig is not, and without one, the steambending fails miserably. 
Walnut is unbelievably lovely to work with and beautiful to look at, even if I'm not up to making the most of it yet and it's just so expensive.
Kiln-dried ash on the other hand is a pain to work with and I really don't want to do that again for a while. Even if it can be quite pretty.
I want a planer thicknesser and a bandsaw for resawing _so badly_. Thicknessing by hand even in poplar is hard work. And resawing with a ryoba is just untenable for things wider than two or three inches, at least for me (I've seen people more skilled do it better though). And my western saws probably aren't sharp enough to make it any easier (the last bahco saw files I ordered arrived in six pieces because the seller just dropped them in a padded envelope and sent it through the post).

I mean, there's a dozen other smaller lessons learned, like _"I love spokeshaves"_ and I've picked up a few bits and pieces on the techniques front, but those are the general lessons that stand out the most for me.


----------



## Fitzroy

Nelsun":3f7f6jco said:


> This sounds like a perfect line to justify buying some muckle great clamps



Haha, read this and had to look where you were from. Friend of mine, also from Shetland, had to explain to me the term muckle just the other day. Such an awesome word! He was talking about a muckle lass.

Fitz.


----------



## MikeJhn

Not to be confused with Muggle which is a non magical human. =P~ 

Mike


----------



## NazNomad

I spent ages making 5mm maple dowels ... jeezus, was that ever dull. :-(


----------



## skipdiver

Currently on a tea break from waxing and polishing lots and lots of parts. Very boring but beats being out on site with all the wind and rain bettering us at the moment.


----------



## MusicMan

well yesterday, but the pics have just uploaded over iCloud. Been making a new base for a Georgian bureau (I plan to do a complete WIP soon if people are interested). The old base had almost completely disappeared, just one bracket foot left:






I used this to reconstruct a plausible bracket foot design. Here shown upside-down with the parts dry-placed (no joints, just mitres and glue).





In retrospect the legs are heavier than they should be, but will be invisible and no harm in making them strong.

Yesterday's job was the glue up. I've never done a "long" mitre joint before, what a nightmare! Used Titebond Liquid Hide Glue and appreciated the long open time.






It turned out reasonably well. Not perfect but can be cleaned up and tweaked to look fine (and it is going on a 250 year old bureau, it shouldn't look too perfect!):


----------



## monkeybiter

MusicMan":3rf7trnw said:


> Been making a new base for a Georgian bureau (I plan to do a complete WIP soon if people are interested).



Yes!


----------



## Rockford

^ +1 for the bureau WIP!

I don't have those skills and love watching those who have  

Brian


----------



## MarkDennehy

Drawer making today. Walnut face, poplar body, 9mm plywood base.
































That's the last real chunk of the cot build done. Last minute fettling and tweaking left to do tomorrow, then a few coats of shellac and either I'll drop it off tomorrow night or I'll give the drawer face a coat of osmo and drop it off in a day or two. Depends on how it looks.


----------



## bugbear

MarkDennehy":1i9tp4x6 said:


> Drawer making today. Walnut face, poplar body, 9mm plywood base.



#043 doing what it does best (albeit with a fence bigger than the tool!!)  

I was doing some pruning and shaping on a neglected bit of hedge; I needed to measure stuff,
so I made a yardstick.

And it's _really_ a stick (holly, since you ask), cut to length, just bits of insulating tape to mark 1' and 6" intervals.




Worked a treat!

(I've also got a couple of 8' canes marked up in the same way for garden use, which I've had for years, but I needed something handier)

BugBear


----------



## MusicMan

Very nice work, Mark. Moher and baby will be happy!

And thanks for the simple but effective idea, BB. Just looking at my box hedge this week and realised that the last trim was done by a drunkard....

I cleaned up the mitre joints and finished the bureau base, ready for staining and waxing now.


----------



## MarkDennehy

bugbear":1yrj9d60 said:


> #043 doing what it does best (albeit with a fence bigger than the tool!!)


It really is just a joy to work with for that particular task


----------



## MikeJhn

Thanks for the post, showing the bureau base, I have a wardrobe to build later this year and all detail is being assimilated and stored for future reference, the base construction looks ideal.

Mike


----------



## MusicMan

Thanks, Mike, this is the classical Georgian/Regency method of bracket feet going onto a frame on the underside. Note that the brackets do not touch the floor! Their purpose is to mount the actual feet which in my case were 70x70mm pine sections, which protrude about 3mm beyond the brackets. 50x50mm would have done fine.

The bureau is screwed on the base with about 20 mm overlap at front and sides. (Probably nailed originally in fact). Then ovolo moulding is mitred on the ledges. If you google "georgian bureau images" you will see the huge variety of shapes of the brackets that were used.

It would be preferable to make the frame wider than I have done, to include the overlap. Then the feet can be just feet and not include the overlap. I made the frame from ash and then made the brackets of oak, which fit on the sides of the frame, in effect simulating a wider oak frame. This made the mitre joint quite difficult to make and to glue up accurately, as you have to get the front bracket exactly fitting the side brackets, and maintain this fit while you cramp up. With a wider frame, you can do each foot separately. The only reason I did it this way was that I wanted to use old, recycled wood so that future shrinkage would be minimal (of course it will still "breathe" with the seasons). The oak was recycled from the frame of a 1930s table found in a "shed" antique shop, missing its top, which set me back a fiver. The ash was part of the opening mechanism of the flaps. At a mere 80-odd years old, this is the newest wood I have used in the reconstruction. But the oak pieces were not long enough for the long front of the frame and I couldn't get anything closer without buying new. The front brackets and the long piece joining them were glued up using a single long batten of oak that I had (actually this may be only 10 or so years old). The pine for the feet and the gluing blocks underneath came from church pews from around 1850.

If starting from new, I would use 70 mm wide wood for the frame, overlap the frame by 20 mm all round, use mitre bridle joints at the corners, and 50 mm square feet. The single legs would be mitred at the front (butt joint is fine at the back as it is concealed by the side bracket) and mounted at the edge of the frame on the underside; the feet then fit inside these.

And now here it is stained:


----------



## MikeJhn

Looking really really good, well done.

Mike


----------



## MarkDennehy

Oh, so _that's_ how you clamp glue blocks. 






And fettling and finishing a drawer. Almost done now. Just last minute fettling and it'll be done...


----------



## transatlantic

I spent the first half of the day rearranging my garage to be more optimal, realised it was worse, and then spent the other half of the day moving it all back again. I am now aching all over.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Finally, done...





















I mean, it's no Chippendale (it's not even Chip'n'Dale really), but I'm happy with it given that it's a first piece. And it's fun to see where it got to given how it started out


----------



## MusicMan

Lovely design and execution, Mark.


----------



## Cabinetman

Quite an ambitious first project, well done, it looks like the curved sections are made from Walnut did you steam or laminate them?


----------



## MarkDennehy

Far too ambitious - all I see now when I'm looking at it is the small litany of little and large errors 
And it was steambent american black walnut. Complicated by the walnut being kiln-dried, but it's all I could get over here.


----------



## MikeJhn

Absolutely brilliant I love it and I am sure the baby will too.

Mike


----------



## Bm101

Mark, you're doing marvelously mate. Great credit to you and a pleasure to watch it come along mate. Fair play. Warts and all I think I have enjoyed this build as much in it's own right as I any I have seen on here. That's saying summat. Good luck to you for having your money where your mouth is mate. Brilliant stuff fella. It's far better than you give yourself credit for.
Best regards
Chris


----------



## screwpainting

transatlantic":2d2gaoni said:


> I spent the first half of the day rearranging my garage to be more optimal, realised it was worse, and then spent the other half of the day moving it all back again. I am now aching all over.



A perfectly normal day for me, glad I'm not the only one. 

A good beer ceremony is now essential to celebrate this pointless yet crucial activity. 

Hic!


----------



## garethharvey

Mark, that looks great, wish my first project was that good


----------



## n0legs

Mark, 
Bloody smashing mate =D> =D> 
You've got to be happy with that, well done.


----------



## MarkDennehy

I'm oscillating between being chuffed with it one minute to looking at all the little errors I know are in it (because I was there when I made them) the next n0legs, but I guess that's normal


----------



## Grawschbags

Excellent work Mark. The cot looks fantastic, you should be proud of yourself. Hopefully it's a heirloom piece.

Thoroughly enjoyed watching it's progress. Well done.


----------



## thetyreman

bloody hell mark, that is brilliant, I love your ambition, it's been great seeing the progress!


----------



## DTR

Brilliant, Mark =D>


----------



## Ttrees

Cobbled together a housing for thy holiest of Huanyang inverters :roll:


----------



## Biliphuster

Ripping some Camphor into strips to use in a chest. The smell is amazing.

Interestingly the sapwood has worm holes in it, obviously it's only the heart wood that repels nasties.


----------



## n0legs

Times are hard at chez nolegs, look out for me on Crimewatch :wink:


----------



## MarkDennehy

ForgottenWeapons.com will be after you for getting the rake of the pistol grip and the trigger guard shape ever so slightly off there n0legs, which will be a light-hearted diversion from the anti-terrorism unit taking an interest


----------



## n0legs

MarkDennehy":20z8veu8 said:


> ForgottenWeapons.com will be after you for getting the rake of the pistol grip and the trigger guard shape ever so slightly off there n0legs, which will be a light-hearted diversion from the anti-terrorism unit taking an interest




Ah! Mark I forgot to say it's been perfectly balanced for a person with only three fingers on the trigger hand :lol: 
We'll be alright with the law, no worries there :wink:


----------



## MusicMan

Tidied up and put stuff away, ready for going into hospital for a new knee tomorrow. Had to avoid sharp and rotating things for a few days as I don't need an open cut. During the coming enforced ban from the workshop I will try and do the retrospective WIP of the Georgian bureau restoration that I have been working on over the last year (bar various other stays in the local NHS hotel ...).

Cheers

Keith


----------



## monkeybiter

n0legs":34q84t3a said:


> Times are hard at chez nolegs, look out for me on Crimewatch :wink:



Anything more to see or say on this one n0legs, looks good and interesting.


----------



## rafezetter

I made a door jack, copied a design online, never made one or used one before, but works a treat.


----------



## n0legs

monkeybiter":qieh0754 said:


> n0legs":qieh0754 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Times are hard at chez nolegs, look out for me on Crimewatch :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything more to see or say on this one n0legs, looks good and interesting.
Click to expand...



Well Daddykins (retired police officer) is going to a Gangsters and Molls themed evening along with a load of other ex- and retired police officers and he asked me for a gun to complete his costume ensemble :lol: 
Well I wasn't going in the attic for the Tec 9 and Glocks, they wouldn't fit in with the period, so I made him something a little safer :lol: 

Scaled up from pictures on the net and after a quick rummage through the stockpiles we ended up with it. If nothing else it is the right length.
Without the paint and varnish






It's been very very tempting to leave it on the back seat of the car whilst out and about.


----------



## monkeybiter

I think, technically, it may now be illegal to make and carry as it's a replica in the correct colouring as opposed to the legally permitted [now] bright colours e.g. pink/green/yellow etc. . [That's because the law has decreed that if you paint a real gun a silly colour it will no longer work.] Given the occasion it could be a memorable evening  

Nice job though!


----------



## MarkDennehy

Probably not a great idea nolegs. I've met UK police while carrying firearms (for target shooting in competitions at bisley) and they're a little shy in the sense-of-humour department


----------



## n0legs

MarkDennehy":28zns1xu said:


> Probably not a great idea nolegs. I've met UK police while carrying firearms (for target shooting in competitions at bisley) and they're a little shy in the sense-of-humour department



That was one terrible incident, really really bad.

With regards to Mikes post. 
I did consider doing the barrel in day-glo orange like the kids toys and giving the old man a roll of black tape for the evening dress up. Seriously, I can do without anymore family drama for a while.
Knowing how these things go and how some people just call in for a drink, I expect a few of the real things to be turning up :shock: :lol:

You should have seen the old man when he went all Dirty Harry back in the day :roll: Sense of humour failure to the max :lol: 
But in all fairness he was never comfortable with them and is totally against them all being armed. Dad prefered his five battery Maglite and a stick of oak in his long pocket :lol: 
Oh those were the days.


----------



## Moonsafari69

Walnut picture frame in glue-up. 50cm x 50cm. The veritas jig makes easy work of it.


----------



## DiscoStu

> Dad prefered his five battery Maglite and a stick of oak in his long pocket :lol:
> Oh those were the days.



I keep a 4 cell maglite by my bed. It's good to have a "torch" to hand if you need it in the night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lons

MusicMan":17ig75h0 said:


> Tidied up and put stuff away, ready for going into hospital for a new knee tomorrow. Had to avoid sharp and rotating things for a few days as I don't need an open cut. During the coming enforced ban from the workshop I will try and do the retrospective WIP of the Georgian bureau restoration that I have been working on over the last year (bar various other stays in the local NHS hotel ...).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Keith


Good luck with that Keith
I don't think it will be too long before I'm going down the same route.
Bob


----------



## Danger_MouseUK

Almost finished my new bench, with a lot of help from my dad. Frame is pine and the top and apron are mahogany.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biliphuster

Wow, look at those mahogany slabs! Why did you choose mahogany for a bench top?


----------



## MikeJhn

Nice job, I would be so wary of damaging a nice Mahogany top, I probably would never use it. (hammer) :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Danger_MouseUK

When we went to the timber yard my dad uses and asked what he had in for a bench top he pointed up over to some reclaimed stuff he had in which turned out to be mahogany, possibly Brazilian. He had about 8 lengths of the stuff, between 8-10ft long, 12" wide and 2" thick and he said we could have it for £20 a length, so we bought 4. 3 for the bench and there's one over for my dad. 

I might go and get the rest of it though if they are still there because we were surprised at how nice it came up. The underside is a little more worn, but after that's planed out there would still be about 1.5" thickness in them. . 

I was going to leave it bare, but it's come up so nice that I'm going to have to put something on it to try to protect it. But I won't be that cut up when it gets marked, I think use will give it some character.


----------



## MusicMan

Lons":1i0794bc said:


> MusicMan":1i0794bc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tidied up and put stuff away, ready for going into hospital for a new knee tomorrow. Had to avoid sharp and rotating things for a few days as I don't need an open cut. During the coming enforced ban from the workshop I will try and do the retrospective WIP of the Georgian bureau restoration that I have been working on over the last year (bar various other stays in the local NHS hotel ...).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Keith
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that Keith
> I don't think it will be too long before I'm going down the same route.
> 
> Bob
Click to expand...


Thanks Bob. I'm out of hospital already and recuperating at home, which is mainly comcerned with doing the physio. Going quite well though. And I know it will make a big difference.

Btw the morticer is working out very well as a dual-purpose drill press and morticer.

Keith


----------



## Phil Pascoe

DiscoStu":2hoj2zqr said:


> Dad prefered his five battery Maglite and a stick of oak in his long pocket :lol:
> Oh those were the days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep a 4 cell maglite by my bed. It's good to have a "torch" to hand if you need it in the night!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


My mother was told by a senior police officer many years ago that the best thing to have by the bed was claw hammer - it was thought to be one of the only things that you could do serious harm with yet have a perfectly reasonable excuse for its being there - you hammered in a tack on bed frame, put a tack in the wall for a picture and so on. The worst thing for self protection was a knife, as if you had a large knife in a bedroom there was likely to be only one purpose a court would believe in its being put there.
I threw my Maglite away - I was tired of paying for five D cells for every five minutes I actually used the torch. I believe the new ones are LED though, which would be better. They are far better as a truncheon that doubles as a torch that a torch that doubles as a truncheon.


----------



## Farmer Giles

Two years after I made it, I have eventually fitted the Mr Sawdust bench top to my RAS. I just need to make the back board and fence so ordering four horizontal toggle clamps that screw to the back board and hold the fence in position.

The Mr Sawdust table is two pieces of 3/4" MDF or Ply glued together but with slots for steel bars routed into it, the bar's are installed on their edge to increase stiffness so the table doesn't sag.

I took the blade off and turned the motor so the shaft is pointing downwards and adjusted the height of the table top so its perfectly parallel to the shaft across the table and side to side within the thickness of piece of 80g/sqm paper.

Next job is installing the sacrificial 1/4" ply top with brass screws.


----------



## Danger_MouseUK

Had a little visiter join me in the shop today. Took me half an hour to get him out the door.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeJhn

Made an aluminium zero insert for my table saw: 





Mike


----------



## MrTeroo

Danger_MouseUK":2uhwzp2p said:


> Had a little visiter join me in the shop today. Took me half an hour to get him out the door.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That happens to me too!


----------



## Alexam

Friendly little things. We have one that loves it when w wave to him.
He obviously likes that plank of Walnut.
Malcolm


----------



## Farmer Giles

I bought a remote controlled power socket switch for my numatic NVD750 extractor, £14 for two. The extractor is rated at 2400W (2 x 1200W motors) and the socket at 2900W, ratings vary so worth checking. I can be at one end of the workshop and the extractor is at the other, some 20 metres away and the remote works lovely. Now to fix the remote to a big bright orange piece of wood so I don't lose it!


----------



## JSW

Farmer Giles":1p981ywd said:


> Now to fix the remote to a big bright orange piece of wood so I don't lose it!



Had the same problem, my solution was to house it in a little ply block with a french cleat on the back, and a wee block of ply on the bottom so it sits flush on the tool wall, or level on the workbench etc when it's needed closer to hand than walking across the workshop. Never gone MIA since.


----------



## MikeJhn

Nearing completion of my overhead guard for the table saw.



Mike


----------



## Ttrees

That looks the bees knees Mike 
Hope you post some more pics of it when your finished 
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## MikeJhn

Thanks Tom

I wont be doing much more to it for a time as I am away for about two months, but any further updates on this saw guard will be added to the Axminster TS-250 modifications thread: post1134074.html#p1134074

Mike


----------



## transatlantic

Great stuff MikeJhn. Will you be doing a video showing how well it works?

I'd be very interested in seeing how it compares to the original guard, as well as with and without the extraction turned on.


----------



## MikeJhn

Thanks Trasatlantic

I will try a video once I get it completed, with and without extraction to see how well it works, maybe a high speed pic instead, it will be easier to do, the original guard will not be going back on it was as useless as they all are.

Mike


----------



## MarkDennehy

Bought some mortice chisels on ebay, an old set in sizes from 1/8" up to 1/2". That 1/2" one though. pineapple me. Thing's a railroad spike. Herself has banned it to the shed because it’s a foot-long half-inch wide rectangular chunk of metal with a pointy end. It looks like it belongs in a medieval museum dedicated to stabbing people very hard in places they’d prefer, on the whole, were left unstabbed.


----------



## monkeybiter

MarkDennehy":354gxlpk said:


> ... a medieval museum dedicated to stabbing people very hard in places they'd prefer, on the whole, were left unstabbed.



Sounds like you're pitching a game show, I'd watch the celebrity version.


----------



## MarkDennehy

I mean, I'm fully aware that this is a nice problem to have, but still...






Dovetailed and rebated border all glued up and fitted to the plywood panel, but now I have to figure out how to get all those on there and the chisels as well (the hammers will move to the side wall I think).
BTW, I don't expect much from knotty pine whitewood bought from woodies, but dammit, was I asking too much to expect that a 1.8m length of 43x12mm whitewood would be 1.8m of whitewood and not several 30cm lengths scarfed together? Good grief.


----------



## Bm101

Mark. Everytime I see your updated shed pics it looks a little more Catholic mate 
Doing a bit of tool buying have we? :wink:


----------



## MarkDennehy

Little bit  
To be fair, only two of those haven't been used yet (the #06 and the #55C), everything else has been used at least once, whether on the bench or the crib or the little shed projects. 


That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Phil1975

Tried a new tactic on a project that has been ongoing for far too long - partly because I just couldn't suss out how to make a 45 degree corner. 
Corners came out at 44.9 degrees & look OK, so I'll take that!
I'm learning that woodworking is about the correct techniques applied in the correct order. A good day.


----------



## Penny

Not so much _in _the workshop, but _from _the workshop. I made £140 profit at a craft sale from selling some pens, a couple of clocks and a few bowls. I also picked up a few commissions for clocks and yarn bowls. I made more than any of the other tables. Which was nice!


----------



## Moonsafari69

Penny":jsssrfgk said:


> Not so much _in _the workshop, but _from _the workshop. I made £140 profit at a craft sale from selling some pens, a couple of clocks and a few bowls. I also picked up a few commissions for clocks and yarn bowls. I made more than any of the other tables. Which was nice!


Do you have any photos of the clocks Penny?, would like to see them.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Work in progress...






Dovetailing in pine sucks as much as I remember...






And I'm still peeved at woodies selling 1' lengths of 11mm thick pine scarfed together as a single 1.8m length. Damn things are about as straight as a Tory MP's expences claim form.


----------



## bugbear

MarkDennehy":1wz9v46o said:


>




Nice #722 !!

BugBear


----------



## MarkDennehy

Thank you!  
It's a lovely little thing to use. I know record didn't do too many original tools but the ones they did were really really well-designed. I mean, does anyone _not_ like the #043?


----------



## thetyreman

MarkDennehy":29zzdes6 said:


> Work in progress...
> 
> And I'm still peeved at woodies selling 1' lengths of 11mm thick pine scarfed together as a single 1.8m length. Damn things are about as straight as a Tory MP's expences claim form.



:lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe

thetyreman":2fr1nsiy said:


> MarkDennehy":2fr1nsiy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work in progress...
> 
> And I'm still peeved at woodies selling 1' lengths of 11mm thick pine scarfed together as a single 1.8m length. Damn things are about as straight as a Tory MP's expences claim form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...


Even funnier that all the MPs prosecuted (at least up til 2013) were labour. :lol:


----------



## MikeJhn

phil.p":3tuex0s9 said:


> thetyreman":3tuex0s9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDennehy":3tuex0s9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work in progress...
> 
> And I'm still peeved at woodies selling 1' lengths of 11mm thick pine scarfed together as a single 1.8m length. Damn things are about as straight as a Tory MP's expences claim form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even funnier that all the MPs prosecuted (at least up til 2013) were labour. :lol:
Click to expand...


That's because most Tory MP's are lawyers or know a very good one who is very slippery. =D> 

Mike


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Probably one recommended by Vaz ...

(we'd better drop this before we incur the wrath of the mods)


----------



## cyberheater

Hi folks.

I'm new to wood working and have decided to take it up as a hobby.
This is my first project I completed this week. Converting a circular saw to a bench saw.
It has a moveable lockable fence that works well.


----------



## Penny

Moonsafari69":jeh7768l said:


> Penny":jeh7768l said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much _in _the workshop, but _from _the workshop. I made £140 profit at a craft sale from selling some pens, a couple of clocks and a few bowls. I also picked up a few commissions for clocks and yarn bowls. I made more than any of the other tables. Which was nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any photos of the clocks Penny?, would like to see them.
Click to expand...


Here you go. Mostly made with random bits of wood from the club 'scrap' bin. Far more labour than financial outlay, but quite fun to do!


----------



## Moonsafari69

Penny":sruddz49 said:


> Here you go. Mostly made with random bits of wood from the club 'scrap' bin. Far more labour than financial outlay, but quite fun to do!



Thanks for sharing those Penny, appreciated. There's a definite sense of satisfaction from making something new with old wood, it's nice to give it a new life. Great clocks, am glad they are selling. All the best, Dave.


----------



## MikeJhn

cyberheater":12h2bs8w said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I'm new to wood working and have decided to take it up as a hobby.
> This is my first project I completed this week. Converting a circular saw to a bench saw.
> It has a moveable lockable fence that works well.



Good effort and well worth doing, but do get a crown guard, there are other things, but that should be in the tool review thread, perhaps post there for more advice on what you need to do.

Mike


----------



## cyberheater

MikeJhn":2ycjkwqx said:


> cyberheater":2ycjkwqx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks.
> 
> I'm new to wood working and have decided to take it up as a hobby.
> This is my first project I completed this week. Converting a circular saw to a bench saw.
> It has a moveable lockable fence that works well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good effort and well worth doing, but do get a crown guard, there are other things, but that should be in the tool review thread, perhaps post there for more advice on what you need to do.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


Thanks Mike. 

I have also made a cross cut and miter jig for it. I will look into getting a crown guard. I have all ten fingers and intend to keep it that way,

My next project will be a mortice and tenon jig for my router. I'll post that as I go.

John


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

Technically yesterday, but finally made a replacement for the broken plastic insert on my Axminster HBS310N bandsaw with a perfect fitting boxwood insert
















(Since ordering a Record BS400 this bandsaw will be for sale on the forum before long)


----------



## Moonsafari69

Sawdust=manglitter":2losyt6j said:


> (Since ordering a Record BS400 this bandsaw will be for sale on the forum before long)



I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on the BS400 when you get it if you don't mind. Looking at that myself. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Minidaveo

Working on projects with the physical and mentally disabled people


----------



## ColeyS1

Sawdust=manglitter":3o0bwzo9 said:


> Technically yesterday, but finally made a replacement for the broken plastic insert on my Axminster HBS310N bandsaw with a perfect fitting boxwood insert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Since ordering a Record BS400 this bandsaw will be for sale on the forum before long)


Neat solution! That's something that's on my list of things to do. I'm on my last plastic one. I think Axminster wanted a 5iver a pop- I'd sooner make one. I can't understand the reasoning for all the holes......other than to weaken it, and make you buy more :lol: In all seriousness, I can't see how the holes would benifit the extraction.
Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

Moonsafari69":3jc4tqr1 said:


> I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on the BS400 when you get it if you don't mind. Looking at that myself. Thanks, Dave.



Will let you know. I literally just had a phonecall from the courier to say that they'll be delivering it tomorrow... a bit last minute if you ask me! But I'm very lucky I have such a good boss! Probably wont get a chance to set it up properly until the weekend though.





ColeyS1":3jc4tqr1 said:


> Neat solution! That's something that's on my list of things to do. I'm on my last plastic one. I think Axminster wanted a 5iver a pop- I'd sooner make one. I can't understand the reasoning for all the holes......other than to weaken it, and make you buy more :lol: In all seriousness, I can't see how the holes would benifit the extraction.
> Coley
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Same here... i dont see any benefit in having the holes, so long as there's sufficient suction from the extractor then in theory everything should go down the blade 'slot'. But I didn't realise that a replacement would cost £5!?!


----------



## ColeyS1

Sawdust=manglitter":21zazoun said:


> Moonsafari69":21zazoun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on the BS400 when you get it if you don't mind. Looking at that myself. Thanks, Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will let you know. I literally just had a phonecall from the courier to say that they'll be delivering it tomorrow... a bit last minute if you ask me! But I'm very lucky I have such a good boss! Probably wont get a chance to set it up properly until the weekend though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColeyS1":21zazoun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neat solution! That's something that's on my list of things to do. I'm on my last plastic one. I think Axminster wanted a 5iver a pop- I'd sooner make one. I can't understand the reasoning for all the holes......other than to weaken it, and make you buy more :lol: In all seriousness, I can't see how the holes would benifit the extraction.
> Coley
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here... i dont see any benefit in having the holes, so long as there's sufficient suction from the extractor then in theory everything should go down the blade 'slot'. But I didn't realise that a replacement would cost £5!?!
Click to expand...

I thought it seemed alot for a poxy piece of plastic, especially since i seem to break a few. I'll make a batch when I get around to it. Did you put a cut off screw in the bottom to stop it turning in the table ?
Nice job
Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

ColeyS1":2q4epm8q said:


> I thought it seemed alot for a poxy piece of plastic, especially since i seem to break a few. I'll make a batch when I get around to it. Did you put a cut off screw in the bottom to stop it turning in the table ?
> Nice job
> Coley
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Thanks Coley  

Well its a snug enough fit that it wont twist when in situ, so no need for anything. And to get the level perfectly flush I made it a little too thin and then added some CA glue around the bottom rim to its easier to shave down for a perfect flush fit. Being boxwood I'm confident that this insert will be a lot more durable than that cheap thin plastic!


----------



## Steve Maskery

Well actually the vast majority of the work was carried out on the patio rather than actually in the workshop, but I've made this raised bed planter thingy. It's all made from leftovers from the workshop build, apart from the top rim, which I had to shell out for. Moved into place yesterday with help from my friend Julian, finished filling it today after a trip to the garden centre.






The frame is made from 3x1s, all pocket-screwed together and braced with pallet wood, then creosoted, clad with shiplap and lined with roofing membrane.

The soil is beautiful once I've riddled out all the junk.

It's planted with two different types of Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme, then one each of Coriander, Chamomile, Oregano and Mint. I also have seeds for Basil and Chives.

The soil level is about 2.5 - 3" below the top. Do you think that is about right? I have loads of soil to get rid of, so I could raise it another inch or two if necessary. But if I'm going to do that I need to do it tomorrow, before they start to get established.

I'm no gardener (I used to have Staff for that sort of thing...), but I do like my herbs. My herb garden is just about the only thing I miss about my old life, so I'm dead chuffed at finally getting round to replacing it.


----------



## mindthatwhatouch

Steve 
Put the mint in a pot. It will take over. By all means top the soil up a bit, it will sink anyway.


----------



## Steve Maskery

Thank you. I did wonder about the mint, but Eric the Viking gave me a bagfull last year and I potted them up and they are all gone. Yes, I can kill mint. I do have a trough I could use for that.

I might put a bit more soil in, I can afford to do so.


----------



## Bm101

You can always plant the mint in a buried bucket/thick pot with drainage holes Steve if you want to keep it in the bed, will just contain the roots. And yeh, raise the soil level now. It might sink by nearly a third if you have filled with loamy type composting. Stand on it and water it in well at the end. Stick some cut and come again rocket, salad types? Good value for money for the return.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## MarkDennehy

http://www.stochasticgeometry.ie/2017/0 ... ermomorph/

So I had two LED T8s for lighting in the shed:






But I'd accidentally bought a third and wanted to fit it in between. Needed some blocks cut to the apex angle on top and horizontal underneath for the mounting brackets and that angle's not something nice like 30 or 45 degrees. Could have used a bevel I suppose, but wanted to play with the latest toy...






Take a few tablespoons of it, shove it in a mug of hot water, let it go translucent and goopy, scoop it out and let it cool for just a minute, then kindof mush it up like mala (the irish version of plasticine) and then shove it into the angle of the roof and let it take the shape of that angle. Let it cool and you have your impression. Cut it in half with a rip saw and mark off the angles against the wood block and then just saw down the lines.






Cross-cut, drill pilot holes, screw block to roof and mounting clips to blocks, clip new light into clips and viola






All the lights  
Now I just need to wire it in tomorrow and see if I blind myself


----------



## monkeybiter

That's a good use for the plastic, especially as it's reusable. In fact I reckon that could be further applied to cutting complex joints and angles in furniture making.


----------



## whiskywill

Steve Maskery":17986oqj said:


> I also have seeds for Chives.



P.M me your address and I will send you some plants. Chives have long ago taken over my patio, growing like a lawn between the pavers. I regularly mow them down in the summer.


----------



## Moonsafari69

Put up some shelves to finish my plane storage. Feeling very satisfied :lol:


----------



## MarkDennehy

Gotta be able to see those lines for dovetailing, says I, as I wire in the third LED T8 light in my 8'x6' shed and turn it on. 






The lightmeter now reads 2400 lux, meaning it's brighter inside my shed than outside my shed at noon on most days in Ireland.
I *might* have gone a little far here. In that I haven't yet wired up the floodlight that was to be aimed at the vice...


----------



## DTR

MarkDennehy":1i5a5s57 said:


> I *might* have gone a little far here. In that I haven't yet wired up the floodlight that was to be aimed at the vice...



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTR

Drilled a hole in a ballerina's head:


----------



## worn thumbs

I polished the bowl that I turned from the blank I bought at the Newark show.


----------



## garethharvey

I finally glued the base of my grandfather clock up. On to the drawers next


----------



## Fitzroy

I think you have a level/square issue


----------



## Bm101

Moonsafari69":11v2kcgm said:


> Put up some shelves to finish my plane storage. Feeling very satisfied :lol:



The shelves to the left look a little bear.


----------



## Moonsafari69

Bm101":1at8ho82 said:


> Moonsafari69":1at8ho82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put up some shelves to finish my plane storage. Feeling very satisfied :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shelves to the left look a little bear.
Click to expand...


:lol: 
That's an old Father's Day gift from my boy, wherever I have s workshop it will have a home.


----------



## memzey

Bm101":1ha1emly said:


> Moonsafari69":1ha1emly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put up some shelves to finish my plane storage. Feeling very satisfied :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shelves to the left look a little bear.
Click to expand...

Lol!


----------



## Superstrat

Sold my bicycle! It's been hanging on the garage wall for years just gathering sawdust. Needed the space for more tools!


----------



## MarkDennehy

Slowly working my way plane-by-plane through the plane till and meanwhile scribbling ideas for the next build. But in the meantime, for fun...







The old ones are the best ones


----------



## Londoner100

Just a simple box, carving with the X-Carve


----------



## Stanleymonkey

Londoner100":2sp3p8pr said:


> Just a simple box, carving with the X-Carve





Looks good. I think you've got the design and colour just right.


----------



## woodenstx

On sunday I made a shooting board... Never made one before and kinda didnt really see why I'd want one. Have to say its one of the "best" tools/jigs I've made, I have properly square/true stock now


----------



## memzey

That's interesting. I made one on Sunday too but haven't been able to get on with it. Can you post a pic or two of yours and explain a bit more how you are getting your good results please?


----------



## John15

Here's mine if it helps. I also inserted a strip of perspex to keep the plane sole about 2mm off the running face.






John


----------



## NazNomad

Roughed out the body for a lapsteel project... made from the floor of an old cattle lorry. Stained and stinks of cows, but it's a nice wood to work with.






While I was waiting for glue to dry, I scrolled this:


----------



## Bm101

You have an artist's hand Naz.


----------



## Moonsafari69

NazNomad":3igi0s30 said:


> Roughed out the body for a lapsteel project... made from the floor of an old cattle lorry. Stained and stinks of cows, but it's a nice wood to work with.



What's a 'lapsteel' Naz? Feel like I ought to know. Dave.


----------



## NazNomad

[youtube]J6qrdNi1r1k[/youtube]

Basically, it's a type of guitar that you play with it laying flat on your lap (or on a stand). It has a massively hight string action so you play it with a slide.

Dave Gilmour (Pink Floyd) plays one on 'Breathe', but I suspect a lot of listeners may not be aware of that.


----------



## Moonsafari69

NazNomad":z4luymqj said:


> [youtube]J6qrdNi1r1k[/youtube]
> 
> Basically, it's a type of guitar that you play with it laying flat on your lap (or on a stand). It has a massively hight string action so you play it with a slide.



That is different to what I thought it would be Naz, thanks for that.


----------



## memzey

John15":fdwr0lvz said:


> Here's mine if it helps. I also inserted a strip of perspex to keep the plane sole about 2mm off the running face.
> 
> 
> 
> John


Looks very much like a left handed version of mine. Can't seem to get on with it though. User error no doubt (homer)


----------



## NazNomad

Unfortunately, I can't play worth a damn, I just love ''experimental luthiery''. :-D


----------



## Ttrees

Made a paddle/knee switch for my startrite 275 
Now to get this guard done, and move on to the next project.
Nice playin


----------



## woodenstx

memzey":1njw8xkl said:


> John15":1njw8xkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine if it helps. I also inserted a strip of perspex to keep the plane sole about 2mm off the running face.
> 
> 
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very much like a left handed version of mine. Can't seem to get on with it though. User error no doubt (homer)
Click to expand...






Here is mine.
19mm MDF with 6mm Ply ontop and some sort of hardwood stop. Applied some of my favourite car wax to the running face
Seems to work better with my block plane than my No4 though.
Not a perfect build but it does net true faces etc


----------



## MarkDennehy

The second one I've built. I need to tweak the fence though, it's gotten out of square a little.


----------



## Steve Maskery

Mark
An easy way to get the fence spot on is to make it in two halves, front and back. The back part is fixed as square as you can get it and then the front half screwed to that, with paper shims if you need them.
And if you screw the front to the back from the rear face of the back, and make slots rather than holes for the screws, you can move the front face up a tad when the end starts to get a bit worn.


----------



## Noel

woodenstuart":2oefk7pe said:


> memzey":2oefk7pe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John15":2oefk7pe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine if it helps. I also inserted a strip of perspex to keep the plane sole about 2mm off the running face.
> 
> 
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very much like a left handed version of mine. Can't seem to get on with it though. User error no doubt (homer)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine.
> 19mm MDF with 6mm Ply ontop and some sort of hardwood stop. Applied some of my favourite car wax to the running face
> Seems to work better with my block plane than my No4 though.
> Not a perfect build but it does net true faces etc
Click to expand...


Very handy Stuart.
BTW, think the Collinite contains silicone so be careful when finishing etc.


----------



## Stoatally

Finally pulled some stuff out of my grandads chest to start to get back into woodworking. 

Practicing with some planes and some wood I've got that's in pretty rough pieces. 

It's a lovely feeling watching the shavings coming off and the stock coming square. Trying to get my head round planing out bows and cups. I think I also need to find out how to sharpen the irons on a proedge 

I'm feeling the love for it


----------



## ian_in_the_midlands

I finished the table for the new lathe.
I need to make some drawers to go under it, but first i want to play.
I have had the lathe nearly two weeks and it hasn't had a bit of wood in it yet.


----------



## Doug B

I put a smoke & heat detector up in the shop today






Knowing two folks who have lost their workshops to fire in the last 4 months I figured it was a no brainier, wired to the alarm the alarm doesn't even need to be set for it to be activated in the event of a fire


----------



## monkeybiter

That looks more like a bondage dungeon from that angle! :shock:


----------



## Doug B

monkeybiter":38gv80je said:


> That looks more like a bondage dungeon from that angle! :shock:




Not knowing what a bondage dungeon looks like I can't comment :lol: :lol:


----------



## LBCarpentry

Today I made 4 traditional saw horses using some Meranti that I had lying around and decided were good for nothing frankly. I had allowed 4 hours, it took me 8! very pleased with the new shop additions though. They will certainly make life easier in future!


----------



## MikeJhn

Not actually in the workshop, but cut in 32 bonnet hips on the porch roof, I never want to see a ladder again. :roll: 

Mike


----------



## mayo.mick

Made 2 adjustable trestles with rollers on top for supporting long lengths of timber will cutting on the saw. Made from 30mm and 25mm light gague steel box, some leftover steel from another project, 12mm threaded bar with wingnuts welded at end to make the locking bolts. Bit rough and ready, ready for polishing nd spraying in the morning.


----------



## mayo.mick

Polished and sprayed this morning. Not too bad I think, came out OK. Work perfectly. Fold away to hang on the wall to 2" deep, 16" wide and 26" high.


----------



## garethharvey

Not in the workshop, but outside it. Decking had it's annual coat of decking oil. Weather turned out good for it too


----------



## Sporky McGuffin

I made progress on the dust containment for my router table.

Probably I should post the WIP for my new workshop.


----------



## Bm101

Completed the first stage on my build of the internal sections for the World's Biggest All Wooden Harmonica.


----------



## LBCarpentry

Bm101":3ccr96ja said:


> Completed the first stage on my build of the internal sections for the World's Biggest All Wooden Harmonica.




Brilliant!


----------



## LBCarpentry

Today I took delivery of a set of systainers that make up my new toolbox station! Some jazzy festool organiser boxes and sys cart. I spent the rest of the day looking at it and going "kkoorrr"


----------



## MikeJhn

Finished off the porch roof, all the cuts where made with a chop saw with a diamond blade, so slightly relevant.






And the finishing touch.






Mike


----------



## MarkDennehy

Made progress on the plane rack. Or is it a plane till? 





Plough and router plane slots.





Block plane cubbies. These and the 722's cubby are the only part of the design I thought up myself instead of nicking them from somewhere else. 





A map, in case I get lost 





Finished, mounted and filled.





Finally starting to look tidy. 
Need to build the chisel racks for the lower left corner of the plane till, then get a saw till going and a rack for the drills. And the clamps. And I think that's it for the immediate shed furniture to-do list then.


----------



## monkeybiter

It's only a plane till you drop it.


----------



## monkeybiter

MikeJhn":1gbp6h85 said:


> Finished off the porch roof, all the cuts where made with a chop saw with a diamond blade, so slightly relevant.
> 
> Mike



That's a lovely looking porch. I might be biased though, I grew up in a flint house in Kent.


----------



## MikeJhn

I don't think you are biased at all, you just appreciate older buildings, I'd like to see a modern house in 800 years to see what it looks like. (hammer) :wink: 

Mike


----------



## mayo.mick

Having some steel box left over from the previous project this week, used it up making a jig for sharpening my gouges. 

After looking at a few youtube vids of homemade Ellsworth jigs, I decided to have a go at making one for myself. Only cost a few bob on materials, surplus steel from a previous project. Spent more time than money on this project, getting measurements right and cuts square (ish) but hopefully will pay off!

Made from 30mm & 25mm light gauge steel box, 1 1/4" angle, M 8 gutter bolts and nuts. Still have to cut the holder for the gouges. All the parts welded up ready for polishing and then spraying. Will post again when I've sprayed and then assembled.


----------



## mayo.mick

Polished and sprayed this morning. Gave it 3 coats of spray. Gouge holder yet to cut, weld and spray. Think I'll leave that till tomorrow


----------



## MrTeroo

MikeJhn":3f62kg1p said:


> I don't think you are biased at all, you just appreciate older buildings, I'd like to see a modern house in 800 years to see what it looks like. (hammer) :wink:
> 
> Mike




It will look like every other house - obliterated in the great thermo-nuclear war of 2017......


----------



## monkeybiter

Surely nuclear winter is an effective solution to global warming... and other myths (homer)


----------



## Fitzroy

The earth is warming, you can decide if you agree that warming is man made, the earth will be fine, it's mankind that is potentially buggered, you can choose to react or not. 

F.

Edit: Sorry mods, drunk post! Totally irrelevant to the topic at hand. Hung over now in payment for my sins.


----------



## monkeybiter

Agreed, but we're resilient and resourceful as a species, we'll survive climate change, but there will be/is collateral damage.
I'm doing my bit; unheated workshop as a rule.


----------



## Noel

MrTeroo":1n2c03pn said:


> MikeJhn":1n2c03pn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are biased at all, you just appreciate older buildings, I'd like to see a modern house in 800 years to see what it looks like. (hammer) :wink:
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will look like every other house - obliterated in the great thermo-nuclear war of 2017......
Click to expand...


First thing I do is look out the window soon as I wake and check the colour of the sky.


----------



## MarkDennehy

> we'll survive climate change, but there will be/is collateral damage.


One of the main bits of collateral damage will be that the things we grow to eat don't do so well outside of a very very narrow temperature range and it takes time to adapt them to new ones. 
So _some_ of us would survive... the rest, well, do you remember what was happening on this side of the Irish sea the last time the pound was worth this little? 

What we *really* could do with is more trees, and more woodworking  So heat the workshop and plant a tree


----------



## Noel

We better get back to the thread topic.....


----------



## monkeybiter

Oops! I've been making wall based storage for my 'den' in the house, just simple ply construction.
The best decision [change from original plan] was to cover one area of wall with a sheet of 19mm ply to enable easy attachment of shelves/monitors/storage drawers etc. and then allow me to change my mind on their placement.


----------



## Moonsafari69

Finished a couple of simple photo frames with some of the stock gathered from *Chrispy* Chris. The smaller one is Beech and the larger one is Chestnut, both finished with Danish oil.


----------



## Ttrees

Made some changes to my shooting board and honing setup
Changes introduced to the shooting board were making the stop taller and wider 
I finessed the dado for the sliding stop using a method in this video at 3.20 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jix5SDsfS5I
and I also put a big bevel on the back of the stop to stop blow out.
SAM_1912.JPG SAM_1913.JPG 

I found clamping the honing setup too tedious so I changed it over to a bench stop setup instead...

Also I made a zero clearance insert for the tablesaw , 
And fettled my bandsaw


----------



## Noel

^^TT, couple of pictures missing?


> and I also put a big bevel on the back of the stop to stop blow out.
> SAM_1912.JPG SAM_1913.JPG


----------



## Ttrees

Sorry I'm still trying to get the hang of posting piccys in order ..
Those pics nearly came out duplicated underneath 
Tom


----------



## Noel

Ttrees":1i8kxb8b said:


> Sorry I'm still trying to get the hang of posting piccys in order ..
> Those pics nearly came out duplicated underneath
> Tom


Hey, no worries, was just letting you know in case you didn't notice.


----------



## mayo.mick

mayo.mick":19e04zs9 said:


> Polished and sprayed this morning. Gave it 3 coats of spray. Gouge holder yet to cut, weld and spray. Think I'll leave that till tomorrow



Finally got my jig finished today. Made the gouge holder at 45* though when welded its a bit more like 43*. Made a second holder and that's at roughly 60* I think. I've yet to try out the new grinds, will make templates for the various grinds to make setting up quick and repeatable. Happy enough the way they turned out, all from off cuts from a previous project.


----------



## Brian18741

God donut!





Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Maskery

Now if you'd used my mortising jig, that could not have happened! 
Really sorry for your mishap. 
We've all been there and done that, or something equally annoying. I have made that exact same mistake before, actually. About 35 years ago, and I still remember it.
Better luck next time, eh?


----------



## Brian18741

Indeed! These things happen though as you say. I don't know if I should just fill it in with filler or rout it out into a rectangle and make a piece to fit in. It's the top rail of a beds headboard so I can use that edge as the underside if you get me. You'll only see it as when you're lying in bed looking up. I'm thinking filler perhaps as it will be sanded and painted. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Maskery

Brian
Filler is rarely a good solution.
It's good that it is possible to position it upside down. Yes you could see it if you looked for it, but hopefully you will be doing something more enjoyable than looking at a mistake. Like sleeping, for example.
It is a shame that that is not just in a straight line, but if it were me, I would rout out a pocket that did not extend to the edges of the workpiece, and fill with a patch.
It is salvageable, I believe. And salvageable well, at that, it will just take a bit of work.


----------



## MikeJhn

Can't you swap it for the bottom rail so its hidden by the mattress?

Mike


----------



## MarkDennehy

Or put a veneer of some kind over that side of the part and make it a design feature?


----------



## Noel

Brian18741":3cud5m2g said:


> Indeed! These things happen though as you say. I don't know if I should just fill it in with filler or rout it out into a rectangle and make a piece to fit in. It's the top rail of a beds headboard so I can use that edge as the underside if you get me. You'll only see it as when you're lying in bed looking up. I'm thinking filler perhaps as it will be sanded and painted.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Brian, as it's going to be painted just fill it, P38/Bondo 2 pack best, quick sand and file out any filler to reshape the top of the mortice and continue with the bed. Could all be done in an hour or less. Very minor blip.


----------



## Brian18741

Thanks for all the replies guys. I think. I'll try the filler first, worst case scenario I can chop it out again and patch in a plug. I may some P38 in the garage from repairing a bumper on a bus. Any additional steps necessary for using it on wood? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noel

Brian18741":1rasurvy said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. I think. I'll try the filler first, worst case scenario I can chop it out again and patch in a plug. I may some P38 in the garage from repairing a bumper on a bus. Any additional steps necessary for using it on wood?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Other than ensuring there's no dust, just mix it as usual and throw it in. You can trim it with a sharp blade if needed after about 10 mins when it starts to feel rubbery. After 20 mins (especially with the current weather) ready for sanding, repeat if there's a few wee bubble holes etc.


----------



## DennisCA

Refinishing the scheppach lathe I got for cheap, giving it a whole new paintjob, it will be hammerite grey and black when done.


----------



## Brian18741

Well the filler (P38) is in and sanded. You can't feel the difference at all but there are some tiny bubbles in it. I may have another go tomorrow when I see it in the harsh light of day but for now, I'm going to tentatively say it's done!





Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noel

Brian18741":37wgi0x7 said:


> Well the filler (P38) is in and sanded. You can't feel the difference at all but there are some tiny bubbles in it. I may have another go tomorrow when I see it in the harsh light of day but for now, I'm going to tentatively say it's done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Yep, just give it a thin spread and that should finish it. Daylight always shows a further wee pin hole or two, filling that size of hole is generally a two stage process, for me anyway.


----------



## will1983

I usually run the hoover over it to before the second application to, I find the dust from sanding can become lodged in the air holes.


----------



## DennisCA

I found some 2nd hand filing cabinets from a closed bank office for 20 euros a piece. I went to pick up both of them yesterday but holy moly those things were bigger than I thought. And one of them didn't have proper drawers, it was more for hanging folders in. So I only got the one with proper drawers, only one would fit in the car anyhow. Good thing I only got one, because I could barely fit this cabinet somewher in my shop but I placed it next to the drill press, I will need to pull it out if I drill something bigger so it's gonna be kinda annoying, might have to move other things about.... 

There is another cabinet I didn't get still at the place I bought this one, same dimensions except only two drawers high, I am thinking of going back for it and replacing it as my drill press stand.






These are some serious drawers, full extension, lockable, there's some kind of safety system so only one drawer at a time can be opened. 
I've been lacking deep drawers to store bigger stuff in.






For the top drawer I decided to make an insert so I can use more of the vertical height of the drawer, here was a use for my sheet metal brake. I think I will make another insert for the drawer underneath too. I might TIG weld ends on this drawer to stiffen it up.


----------



## Alexam

Those metal filing cabinetts are very useful.


----------



## DennisCA

Started putting the lathe back together today:





With the covers on, I'm not sure if I like it more with or without the covers on.


----------



## nabs

I made some winding sticks, following instructions from Paul Sellers. 
https://paulsellers.com/2015/07/taking-the-twists-out-of-life/

This is the first thing I have made with hand tools, so it took a long time (a whole day, compared to PS who took about an hour _while narrating a video explaining how to do it_  )

They are the same size and straight, which I suppose is the main thing, but the quality - albeit the best I could do - is a bit rough. I have taken the photo from an 'artistic' angle so you can't see exactly how bad the inlays are (and they are my second attempt, the first being so bad I had to chisel them out and start again!) 
I have a lot to learn and this has been salutary reminder about the importance of patience when doing something new, but also quite satisfying to have made something useful.

Next I am going to have a go at making a saw bench, and have been using the winding sticks while I dimension the stock.


----------



## Steve Maskery

I finished setting up my new (to me) lathe and making some tool boards.






The lathe is bigger (both motor and capacity) than my CL3 was, but it is not as nicely finished. The levers are basic and the castings are not well finished. The Record Power was better in that regard. But this has variable speed (not electronic, it's a weird arrangement of split pulleys that move in and out, but it works). Plus the chucks I had for my CL3 fit this one. Plus Stuart gave me a 4-jaw with it and I still have my Dad's 3-jaw chuck. The tailstock is MT2 and all my centres are MT1, so I have ordered an adaptor sleeve.

I still have to home about 10 more tools. I had two boxes of turning tools, one box of the ones I used and another of the ones that I never used. The thieves took the good box and left the rubbish box. But I've been given a few, and whilst some are old and worn down (must be good if they've been used that much) there are still a couple of Robert Sorbys, Craft Supplies and Ashley Iles. Some are ground to a very strange shape, though. No bowl gouges, unfortunately. I'll have to get up early on a Sunday and forage at a car boot sale.

I've still got to home a couple of chucks and a set of driving cups, along with some bits and pieces, but I now have a spare plastic tool box and as they will all fit in there, that's probably be where they'll live.

I'm quite chuffed about this, as it now means that, with the exception of my spindle moulder, which I rarely used anyway, I am now back to having, pretty much, the same functionality I had before everything grew legs. And if I can get round to making a fence for it, I could get that up and running as well. I do still have some of the tooling.

Happy bunny.


----------



## Brian18741

Now to just get some adaptors to connect the shop vac! 

Also did some sanding!








Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NazNomad

Pushing the woodworking envelope today by making something I've never done before... made a bench hook :-D


----------



## Brian18741

Tired of tripping over clamps lying around so knocked up a quick clamp rack.





Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian18741

Decided to power wash the sky lights in the workshop seeing as I was being so productive. Holy dung balls, the difference is incredible! 














Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkDennehy

Finally got my chisel rack done (it's been a long week of not much shed time so it's dragged on). 

It's a slightly different design to the normal one. 






That works, but you have the short-grain problem between the holes (I've broken two while making the one I was using up till now) and you can stagger them to get more into a small wall space but you have to come away from the wall a bit and I was limited in how far I could come out from the wall. 
So instead I used a small angled lath that has blocks glued on the inside to keep the chisels from falling over and a block on the wall to stop them sliding down. And magnets inlaid into the lath to help keep them secured. And some perspex to stop me either shoving my hand into an edge by accident or to blunt a chisel by dropping it into the rack and banging it off another chisel already in the row in front or behind it. 
















The frame is glued and screwed in place, but the individual racks are only screwed in so I can tweak them in the future as needed. 

Seems to work so far, nothing's fallen down yet  And I'm kindof proud of it because I haven't seen this design before (this is where Bugbear shows me how it's actually in a well-known article by Moxon or Heywood that I haven't seen yet  )


----------



## Froggy

nabs":44xp8btc said:


> I made some winding sticks, following instructions from Paul Sellers.
> https://paulsellers.com/2015/07/taking-the-twists-out-of-life/
> 
> This is the first thing I have made with hand tools, so it took a long time (a whole day, compared to PS who took about an hour _while narrating a video explaining how to do it_  )
> 
> They are the same size and straight, which I suppose is the main thing, but the quality - albeit the best I could do - is a bit rough. I have taken the photo from an 'artistic' angle so you can't see exactly how bad the inlays are (and they are my second attempt, the first being so bad I had to chisel them out and start again!)
> I have a lot to learn and this has been salutary reminder about the importance of patience when doing something new, but also quite satisfying to have made something useful.
> 
> Next I am going to have a go at making a saw bench, and have been using the winding sticks while I dimension the stock.


They look good to me Nick. Keep at it.


----------



## Fitzroy

Nothing. For the first weekend in ages, I've chilled. Sun's been shining and had the BBQ fired up. 

F.


----------



## Woodster101

The endless Chinese puzzle move round, of machines, major spring sort out to find, space and waste, De clutter it's good for the soul. =D>


----------



## n0legs

I turned some 6mm dowel from ebony ready for a future project.
Lovely stuff to turn by the way or I did a really good job on the tool sharpening :shock:


----------



## Farmer Giles

No time to do much today, I was working and lunch time was taken up picking up some stone from the local quarry for a bedroom extension, mullions, heads and cills for the windows.

However I did get a delivery of the veritas honing system mk II kit with standard and narrow tool holder with straight and camber roller and got to play with it after dinner. It was an impulse buy as I am not very good at honing by eye, probably as I don't do it enough and I want repeatability. First impressions are good, I honed a 1" chisel with the narrow guide, worked really well. Putting the micro-bevel on it was easy but not identical to the primary bevel i.e. not exactly parallel. I knew of this before I bought it from the various videos out there and don't think it matters however it is easy to get the angles correct repeatedly, putting the micro-bevel is a quick turn of a knob without moving the tool and it clamped the tool well and felt good when honing.

My 8 year old sharpened her first chisel today with the veritas, she checked the back was flat, honed the major bevel by going through most of the grits and put the secondary bevel on and got a nice wire edge which she took off on the tormek leather wheel. She was well chuffed


----------



## Bm101

Farmer Giles":1ohnt1sr said:


> My 8 year old sharpened her first chisel today with the veritas, she checked the back was flat, honed the major bevel by going through most of the grits and put the secondary bevel on and got a nice wire edge which she took off on the tormek leather wheel. She was well chuffed


----------



## thetyreman

messed my back up today, it sucks being not in my twenties anymore, might be time to get an anti fatigue mat, can anyone here recommend one for a concrete floor?


----------



## Bm101

I have that jig Giles. Just a beginner here but I think its great. Repeatability. I'm getting the confidence and knowledge to freehand a bit now especially for honing etc... but I have no regrets at all in buying it. Great bit of kit. Main reason I post is that when I first got it i had real trouble with getting a square finish working on old, pretty mangled blades that needed regrinding (on wet n dry and a glass shelf from my kitchen cupboard in my case). I have learnt a lot since then but it troubled me. I'm _completely_ right handed in a relative sense but i couldn't believe i was so cack handed that I couldn't equalise my arms to that extent. Each time I'd get drift across whatever I was sharpening. And always the same.
In the end I got in touch with Veritas, nice chat with some fella. He asked me to explain my technique. I explained it all. About a week later I got a new and free roller through the post. No worries after that. Jig worked great. Jig/no jig debacle aside. You can't fault the customer service. No quibbles, no fuss, just made sure it wasn't user error then replaced. Only mention it because I doubt the quality control is poor at that company but nevertheless, might be worth checking out. 
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Racers

thetyreman":hjiybuts said:


> messed my back up today, it sucks being not in my twenties anymore, might be time to get an anti fatigue mat, can anyone here recommend one for a concrete floor?




Get the cheap interlocking ones from Aldi/Lidl when they have them in or http://www.diy.com/departments/auto-pro ... 021_BQ.prd etc.
Loads on Amazon as well.


Pete


----------



## Fitzroy

Bought a belt sander and started resurfacing the x-display floorboards. Never had a belt sander before, my oh my what a tool, with 60 grit paper they tear through old finish! 

F.


----------



## Bm101

Plumbed the new lights in. What silly person come up with Brown as live? Red equals live. let's face it. It's a danger colour thats exists in nature. Bloody insects recognise it. Brown!?! I got so irritated I mixed all the wiring up in case I ever had to sell the house. That'll show em.







The standard lamp is not wired in to be fair.
That's just next doors standard lamp popping round to welcome his new neighbours. Fair play.


----------



## Farmer Giles

Bm101":1pqydmm5 said:


> I have that jig Giles. Just a beginner here but I think its great. --SNIP--. You can't fault the customer service. No quibbles, no fuss, just made sure it wasn't user error then replaced.
> Only mention it because I doubt the quality control is poor at that company but nevertheless, might be worth checking out.
> Cheers
> Chris



Thanks Chris, I used it tonight again and got better results on the secondary bevel but may just ring them up anyway and see if they send me a spare roller 

When the missus goes out of an evening, I can't sneak out to the workshop with a couple of kids upstairs as you can guarantee they will come down, wonder where you are and then come out the workshop while waking the other one up then all is lost. So I took my piece of glass with the 3M honing film on it and nearly all my planes and had a major sharpening/fettling session

Here's most of the planes, only my Lie Nielsen low angle block plane missing, its lurking in the workshop and I only sharpened it the other day, and a no 5 and no 3 that are in the post after a late night after pub ebay session  The 5-1/2 was also part of the post pub shop and appeared yesterday and needed little adjustment but the blade has very little meat left on it. So I shall buy another and I put a slight convex edge on the existing blade for smoothing with the roller with the veritas camber roller. The marples no4 needs a bit of fettling as it's been kept somewhere damp. The 4-1/2 needs a new handle, its been glued and needs at least sanding but if I see a new handle I shall get it.











I have three no.4, all through gifts from neighbours and relatives but I think I will keep them all, two are Stanleys' one US and on British made, the US one has a laminated blade, at first I thought the honing guide had slipped and I was honing another bevel until I put my specs on 

Both kids came down and interrupted, ear ache and belly ache, but I got most of the planes done. most just needed a quick hone, but some needed a complete new primary bevel.


----------



## BluegillUK

Farmer Giles":36a4c6yy said:


> When the missus goes out of an evening, I can't sneak out to the workshop with a couple of kids upstairs as you can guarantee they will come down, wonder where you are and then come out the workshop while waking the other one up then all is lost.



I can't tell you how much of an accurate description that is of my life right now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gregmcateer

Bm101":554cxc3x said:


> Plumbed the new lights in. What silly person come up with Brown as live? Red equals live. let's face it. It's a danger colour thats exists in nature. Bloody insects recognise it. Brown!?! I got so irritated I mixed all the wiring up in case I ever had to sell the house. That'll show em.
> 
> 
> The standard lamp is not wired in to be fair.
> That's just next doors standard lamp popping round to welcome his new neighbours. Fair play.



:lol: I like that re the wires - you've created true electrickery - Good man!

That workshop looks more like a warehouse - it's pigging huge! (and very bright - nice)


----------



## Bm101

Was very lucky when we bought the house Greg, the sellers had split up, I think the shed was the last attempt to make a go of it and he was living down there. It's a dunster house. Its not quite as big that pic makes out though, I was sitting down having a cider at the end of the day so it's a bit estate agenty sense of scale. I gradually claimed it as my own. Even the Mrs now has no doubts lol. But yeh, I'm very lucky to have a nice space to mess about in. I racked out part of one end just last week or two and it was pretty much the best thing I ever did in there. Well pleased. For the first time I'm getting it sorted properly. Efficiency and simplicity. Well that's the idea lol.
Picked up a table from my mums last week. Funny enough it was in my room as a kid. I felt a tiny pang of guilt as I considered drilling.... ha ha. No I didn't. I just drilled through it and didn't give a toss. 8) 
Metal work bench! Woot.







I even made a leather strop. Then I searched for 40 minutes to find the honing paste. No Joy. Stupid tidy shed.


----------



## bourbon

I have made a stand for the new Aldi band saw that I got, made a body for a Seth Davey 'dancing doll' on the lathe, then cut some arms and legs on the band saw. It's not brilliant but it's a start


----------



## MikeJhn

You must really learn to keep your arms and legs away from the blade on your bandsaw, trying to trim your finger and toe nails on it is not a good idea. :wink: 

Mike


----------



## bourbon

MikeJhn":6kfr2yro said:


> You must really learn to keep your arms and legs away from the blade on your bandsaw, trying to trim your finger and toe nails on it is not a good idea. :wink:
> 
> Mike



Ahh! that's where I was going wrong then! If you have heard the saying 'all the gear, no Idea' That was invented for me. My best mate was a restoration carpenter for 30 yrs. he's given up trying to teach me how to cut straight. Went to lidl today. Sliding mitre saw oohh! tempted. But the band saw took the budget for this month.


----------



## Farmer Giles

I was out most of the day with the wife and kids, but got about 2 hours in this afternoon. I swapped the keyed alike mortice locks on the front stable door, supposedly with identical make/models but they needed loads of adjustment and new keeps fitting. Then I finished fettling the marples no.4 plane and the No.3 and No.5 turned up so I now have loads of planes. The Clifton No.6 is missing from this photo. 






So the next time the missus goes out of an evening I will bring the sharpening stuff into the house again and start on this lot, I knew I had a few more now my dad passed me all his tools but I'm suprised how many I had picked up over the years. I think I will keep 3 sets of bevel chisels. A set that stays in the workshop, a set for working on the house and a set in case I have to lend some tools. I only have a few firmer chisels and a single mortice chisel so will keep them. In fact I'll keep them all 






Cheers
Andy


----------



## Roughcut

I've been meaning to mock up a means of suspending my Festool vac hose for quite some time.
My workshop time this year has been limited to say the least, but it only took an hour or two yesterday to produce this crude but effective monstrosity....


----------



## Farmer Giles

I did something similar today with my vac system, I put two tees and blast-gates onto it for and reduced them down to 51mm ID, the first one is for the sander, the second will be for anything else I use on that bench. I'm using tees because that is all I had in the parts bin, they're not as efficient as Y connectors but I can always change them later if I need more suction, for this purpose I don't think I do.






The metabo sander works a treat using abranet, at first I thought the dual motor vac would be too much for it and put too much strain on the vac, its seems OK but if I went down a size I think I may have to work on some way of leaking a bit to take off the strain. I have the domino sorted at the tool end without buying the uber expensive festool hose.

Next I finished off the plane blades, I had used my lie Nielsen block plane to trim up some formica so decided to give it a bit of a polish, this is with the Tormek grinder then finished off with the veritas honing guide and 3M aluminium oxide film to put on the micro-bevel, I think I'm getting the hang of it  I won't use it for trimming formica again, I will use the stanley 102 for that now it's sharp.






Next up was the only spokeshave I have, it's my dad's and I can tell he had a few problems sharpening it. It actually was sharp, in a wavy kind of way.






The blade was too short to go into any of my honing guides or straight edge tormek jigs, so I used the knife sharpening jig to grip it, set the angle to 25 degrees and ground the primary bevel. It's not ideal as it doesn't stop you moving it at and angle but with a bit of care it worked out. Dodgy bevel is going..






almost gone






And now back nestling in the spoke shave after having a secondary bevel honed on it free hand. So although I can do it freehand, I prefer repeatability with a honing guide.






I then flatted a few chisel blade backs with 100 micron paper and decided it was about time I cut some wood so made a drawbox for the router table and cut the sides for another 4 drawers but run out of 6mm ply for the bases so took the dog for a walk to the pub with the kids.

Not a bad workshop day, pity its work tomorrow.......


----------



## MarkDennehy

Finally got the drills off my bench. I now have a clear bench again, so I immediately dove back into the project I've been wanting to get onto, which was to build a small bookshelf - the kind that sits on a desk - and I got some sapele rough-cut to give me the sides and shelf. Good to get back to actually making something that'll leave the shed...


----------



## MikeJhn

Installed correctly oriented bearing guides on the top and bottom of my bandsaw:

















Mike


----------



## DTR

MikeJhn":1vlvirq5 said:


> Installed correctly oriented bearing guides on the top and bottom of my bandsaw:



Are they home-made or after-market? They look too good to be stock guides


----------



## MikeJhn

Straight from Axminster: http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-hb ... set-102273 , but as I said a lot of work to install on the Record.

Mike


----------



## MarkDennehy

Mucked about with my new branding iron  
I mean, vain as all get-out, but I don't care, I'm playing with blowtorches and wood


----------



## monkeybiter

Bit of a gadgeteer?


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Mark, what size is the piece of wood? (how much was the iron?) please.


----------



## MarkDennehy

monkeybiter":1lecic2m said:


> Bit of a gadgeteer?


One of those risks that comes with the whole electronics/software engineer job I'm afraid. But I've kept most of the gadgets out of the workshed and on the electronics workbench so far at least  



phil.p":1lecic2m said:


> Mark, what size is the piece of wood? (how much was the iron?) please.


That little scrap? It's tiny, 3½"x1" (it's just one of the scraps I use for padding clamps). The actual brand itself was supposed to be small enough to be something I could put in an out-of-the-way spot on a piece, it's 15mmx25mm. 
The full cost of the brand, including the handle, was HK$308 (about €35/£31 including postage). Bought from here, and mine was the 8mm thick one that you just leave in a torch for a few minutes before use. You can get them in 12mm and 20mm thick as well and with an electric heater in the handle if you want (but having seen a fair bit of the kit that comes from near Schengen, I wouldn't trust anything from there that plugs into the mains until I'd taken it apart and checked it myself). 
The guy who does then wants the design in .eps or .jpg format (but 800dpi or more in .jpg format), but most basic drawing packages can do that these days (including the free online ones). 
Hope that helps!


----------



## bugbear

Not in the workshop - on my patio (too sunny, really, but needs must).

A friend had given me a rather superb Ash stump from some tree surgery,
since my current kindling chopping block is too small (and too beetle eaten).

Since the stump was a "Y" fork, I "just" needed to cut it off parallel
so it would stand up nicely.

I stood it upside down, and scribed it using my kitchen floor as the reference, and
a clamped up L (gallows?) as the scribing tool.

I then made the cut using my 30" Tyzack bowsaw. Took a while, I got very hot.




BugBear


----------



## Seiken

Replaced the webbing straps under the seat of my workshop armchair - finally used the webbing from a car carry cot cradle that I've kept for thirty years "just in case".


----------



## Woodster101

Sharpening duty today, did a rake of chisels on veritas grinding jig, pretty decent investment when you need to do a load fast, anyway its Sunday so anything is a bonus, think I'll go and pat myself on the back :lol:


----------



## MarkDennehy

Spent the whole day fixing the bathroom in the flat because the jokers who built it just used any old MDF panel they had lying around and it disintegrated.


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

Yesterday I finished a birthday present for my brother. Burl Oak pen with a case made from curly maple and bog oak


----------



## Kev

After years of prevarication I have finally insulated and boarded out my workshop. Only took a couple of days. It is actually a nice place to work in now. Should've done it years ago!!


----------



## MarkDennehy

That's beautiful Sawdust, love the contrast in the colouring.


----------



## DennisCA

Kev":2hz7hdg4 said:


> After years of prevarication I have finally insulated and boarded out my workshop. Only took a couple of days. It is actually a nice place to work in now. Should've done it years ago!!



I misread you quite severely at first. I read "insulted and boarded up my workshop... shoulda done it years ago!" :wink:

I've had days like that for real though.


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

MarkDennehy":3asrreyk said:


> That's beautiful Sawdust, love the contrast in the colouring.



Thanks Mark. It turned out better than I thought, and best of all my brother loved it!


----------



## MikeJhn

Thought I would improve the dust extract from my Bandsaw:





Temporally taped in place to see if its worth making permanent, looks like it will be, so will possibly put a piece of plastic pipe to direct the suction to the extract.





Oh nearly forgot, also improved the dust extraction from my mitre saw:






Mike


----------



## MikeJhn

Today I found out that the recommended distance for a Blum insert hinge does not work, if you use the 37mm plus the door thickness as suggested here: http://go.rockler.com/tech/rtd10315697aa.pdf the hinge will be at the end of its adjustment, this leaves no room for adjustment of the door inwards, in my case the doors are 25mm thick and this would equate to 62mm, using 65mm puts the adjustable plate into the middle of its range, good job I did a couple of mock ups first.

Mike


----------



## Chris152

I stopped by Wentwood Timber Centre after a weekend's camping today. My son couldn't believe how excited I was at all the pieces of wood propped up for sale in the showrooms. 

Anyway, I left with some samples, brought to the garage so I can try working each to compare their qualities - very happy! 






But - the piece of sycamore had some woodworm holes in the end. I cut that part off and another 4 inches to be safe (I guess) - Is that safe to have indoors or should I chuck the whole plank? 

Thanks.

Oh, and I forgot these beautiful yew planks! I don't plan to do anything with them, just look at them.


----------



## Bm101

Blimey. You have a bad case of Purtywud. It might be fatal.


----------



## BearTricks

No workshop, but I have a lot of two to three inch thick oak slabs that used to be worktops, and quite a bit of inch and a half thick sapele. I follow a lot of woodcarvers on instagram and I've been inspired to get back in to making utensils and general stuff that can be used around the home so I sat on the patio yesterday with a hammer and several chisels slowly making dents in a chunk of sapele that will hopefully become some sort of serving platter or tray.

Bit wet today, so the patio has turned in to the living room floor with henry hoover in arm's reach.


----------



## DennisCA

Not a lot of woodworking done lately, doing lots of other stuff, concrete and metal and garden stuff. I did make this to make it easier on the shop vac when grinding concrete:


----------



## monkeybiter

Excellent solution. Stored for future requirements.


----------



## focusonwood

On the weekend just gone, I had a very boring job in the workshop - finishing and hanging some bought pine doors.

Next weekend I plan to actually make something.


----------



## MikeJhn

Opened up the guest bedroom today and found this:






But in the workshop I did do some work and sprayed the wardrobe doors I made earlier:











Just have to wait 12 hours to turn them over and finish the other side.

Mike


----------



## MarkDennehy

Finally got time to clean up the shavings after making the desk shelf (work. Insanity. Fires. Spiders. Don't ask)
In related news, found six lost clamps... 

Also glued eleven roof sound deadening foam tiles back on; seems the spray-on glue doesn't like long exposure to the fumes when you shellac something.


----------



## Chris152

Well, today I made a big step on the first 'thing' (as opposed to practice cuts/ joints/ storage and things) - I planed back the joints on the jewellery box I'm making for my daughter.




The photo makes it look much better than it really is - there's lots of glue and sawdust in the gaps, bruises and so on. I reached a point when I was glueing up when I thought I'd just treat this as a dry run and do a better one for her, but then I thought it'd be nice to just make the best of it that I can, and it'll be a memory of when dad was learning to work with wood. 

I've been enjoying fiddling with wood and trying joints, learning to plane a bit, learning to use my new bandsaw. But the joy of planing back the joints, however bad they are, I can't describe! The wood in this (still unfinished) box came from B&Q, I had to resaw it to thickness, plane away the saw marks, and the joints are some hand sawn and chiseled, some bandsaw cut and chiseled. 

Oh, and I bought 2 second hand Record 135 sash clamps for £25 yesterday and made a couple of shelves to store my lovely new 5 1/2 plane and my dad's old 4 plane. 

Thanks to all for your advice on the bandsaw and the planes - I'm loving using them! This site is so helpful.


----------



## marcros

MikeJhn":2mmn2ckr said:


> Opened up the guest bedroom today and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



A local beekeeper will be grateful for that- doesn't look too bad to collect, depending on height. They won't survive in the elements, so might be worth a call to the local beekeepers association sooner rather than later.


----------



## MikeJhn

I am afraid its two story's up, once we opened the shutters, they left of their own accord and swarmed into the fig tree on the other side of the drive, woke in the morning they where gone.

Mike


----------



## MikeJhn

Rescued this from the workshop window cill this evening: 






I wish I was a glow worm.
A glow worm's never glum
How can you be unhappy
When the sun shines out your bum.

Mike


----------



## DTR

MikeJhn":2bo7kixv said:


> Rescued this from the workshop window cill this evening:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was a glow worm.
> A glow worm's never glum
> How can you be unhappy
> When the sun shines out your bum.
> 
> Mike



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Woody2Shoes

MikeJhn":2k29mqnx said:


> Rescued this from the workshop window cill this evening:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was a glow worm.
> A glow worm's never glum
> How can you be unhappy
> When the sun shines out your bum.
> 
> Mike



Fantastic - what's the French for glow worm? Cheers, W2S


----------



## MikeJhn

Ver luisant I think. 

Mike


----------



## MikeJhn

Sprayed another four wardrobe doors, will it ever end. (hammer) OH is now talking about the utility and downstairs loo doors needing a lick of paint. :roll: 

Mike


----------



## Nelsun

Get the OH to do the prep work. You'll either never be "asked" to do it again or you'll get the job done in record time 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeJhn

Wouldn't work I'm afraid, OH normally does all the internal decorating. #-o 

Mike


----------



## El Barto

This week/today I've been working on this camper conversion. Aiming to have it at least completed enough to sleep ion for a trip to France by August. First coat of paint has gone on today as well as some various tidying up of panelling etc. I'm not aiming for it to be the most exquisite piece of craftsmanship, but it's difficult stop focussing on details sometimes. All in all it's great to be back at my bench.


----------



## timber

Played with the Legacy Revo, Great bit of kit


----------



## garethharvey

Suddenly I find my workshop fat too small. It's completely full of our new glasshouse. Be glad to start assembly so I can have a bit of room back


----------



## monkeybiter

What type of wood is that garethharvey?


----------



## garethharvey

monkeybiter":7zqrt1wy said:


> What type of wood is that garethharvey?



It's Western Red Cedar


----------



## SteveF

El Barto":6z01t2zz said:


> This week/today I've been working on this camper conversion. Aiming to have it at least completed enough to sleep ion for a trip to France by August. First coat of paint has gone on today as well as some various tidying up of panelling etc. I'm not aiming for it to be the most exquisite piece of craftsmanship, but it's difficult stop focussing on details sometimes. All in all it's great to be back at my bench.



nice project
hope we get updates

Steve


----------



## El Barto

SteveF":v7h4qwn8 said:


> El Barto":v7h4qwn8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This week/today I've been working on this camper conversion. Aiming to have it at least completed enough to sleep ion for a trip to France by August. First coat of paint has gone on today as well as some various tidying up of panelling etc. I'm not aiming for it to be the most exquisite piece of craftsmanship, but it's difficult stop focussing on details sometimes. All in all it's great to be back at my bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice project
> hope we get updates
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...


Thanks! I'm definitely going to try and post updates. It feels like it's at a stage now where it'll progress quite quickly and be more interesting. Rather than waiting for paint to dry or getting rid of rust


----------



## Fitzroy

Looking forwards to seeing that glasshouse going up, will be fascinating. 

F.


----------



## MikeJhn

Isn't a glasshouse what the armed force's keep their miscreants in. (hammer) 

Mike


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

Just finished making this sort of puzzle bandsaw box out of spalted beech for a friend of the OH


























In case you wondered 'Diolch' is the Welsh for 'thank you'


----------



## Bm101

Lovely. Like to see more of this one Sawdust if you have any info to share. Far above my skillset but I like to plan for the future fella.  (*yn fawr)


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

Bm101":408gealy said:


> Lovely. Like to see more of this one Sawdust if you have any info to share. Far above my skillset but I like to plan for the future fella.  (*yn fawr)




Thanks Bm101. To be honest it requires more patients (and time) than skill, it's only the 2nd bandsaw box I've ever made.

Didn't take any WIP photos unfortunately.

Well how I did it step by step was..

- With a ripping blade cut the base away on the bandsaw.
- Also cut off a thick enough piece for the lid.
- Then, using the router table, use a straight bit to remove the bulk of the centre of the sliding dovetail of the body.
- Swap for a dovetail bit and cut the angles of the dovetail.
- Then, do the same for the lid, but obviously the outside. But creep up for the fit (mine ended up a bit too loose though - note to self, improve router fence adjustment).
- Once you're happy with the dovetail (or kicking yourself) go back to the bandsaw, swap the ripping blade for the thinnest blade the bandsaw can take.
- Pick a corner of the body, try to follow the grain for the entry cut (less likely to be visible once glued) and cut out the inside of the body as cleanly as possible.
- Using the 'waste' of the inside, cut out the inner lid. I didn't swap back to the ripping blade, so rather than messing up a straight cut of a thin blade I went for a purposeful wavy cut. I also drilled out the finger hole of the inner lid at this stage.
- Now it's time to glue the main body back together at the entry cut.
- Once the glue's dried do some sanding of the inside at the oscillating spindle sander (quicker than by hand)
- I used self adhesive felt for the bottoms of the inside, so I used the body as a template to pre-cut out the felt at this stage.
- Using the waste of the inside, cut out a little 'shelf' at each end (profile should be almost prefect fit to the inside of the body.
- Tip body upside down, drop in the inner lid upside down (which is protectively taped up to protect from glue), then glue the little shelves in place with CA and activator. As the inner lid is down flat with the body the shelves should then be at the perfect level to keep the inner lid flush with the top of the body, and hence keep the sliding dovetail working too.
- I then sanded the base of the body and the bottom cutout at the belt sander to ensure flatness (could be done by hand by fixing sheets of sandpaper on a flat reference surface) 
- Glue the bottom cutout to the body with many clamps...





- Once dry it's time to drill holes for the keys (aka dowels) using forstener bits. Clamp lid to body for this to keep perfectly aligned. I drilled mine all the way through to bottom, as it's easiest to get the dowel keys out by pushing from bottom.
- From the inside offcut, I used hole plug cutters to cut out the tips of the dowel keys, trying to match the grain as perfect as possible.
- Now keeping it all 'attached' and held in place it's time for lots of sanding and shaping.
- Sanding sanding and more hand sanding.
- At this point I tried out my new dremel sander to carve the 'Diolch' to the underside of the inner lid.
- Lots of even fiddlier hand sanding for the inside.
- Once you've gone through the grits and are happy, then it's time for the finish (I did 3 coats of danish oil).
- I used libreron clear black bison wax over it all (apart from where the felt will go on the base), but the buffing (by hand) took a while as it's all fiddly nooks and crannies! But was worth doing in the end.
- Stick in the felt to the bottom, and job done 

(Apologies for the essay)


----------



## Phil Pascoe

It requires more patients? Hell, I'm not trying that, then.


----------



## Bm101

Thanks Sawdust. Very kind of you.


----------



## AJB Temple

This weekend I dug out foundations for my utility room. Having booked a 3 ton digger I ended up with a 1.5 ton one due to breakdowns. Turns out that tree roots from two large bay bushes are much stronger than a mini digger, and that mini digger's cab is much stronger than my wrist. ;-) Digger tipped forward alarmingly. Broke wrist, somewhat curtailing my piano playing for few weeks. Hospital had me plastered up and home inside 3 hours. Top job. 

Yesterday I also managed to roll a 5 metre heavy oak beam (lifted up there on a dumper truck) off the top of a single storey frame. This landed on the hardcore and luckily did not hit my team of wife and son. No harm done apart from one of my lovely oak dovetails had a corner knocked off. Beam is now in place. Building timber frames is a bit more of challenge with one arm in plaster - eldest son has had to do most of the heavy lifting and has earned a bonus as building number 2 is now erected and ready to put the rafters up. 

Framing thread (illustrated) will appear in the winter when it is warm enough to type but too cold to work outdoors.


----------



## NazNomad

Messed about getting this downdraft table up & running.











Place it upside-down on a table and connected the extractor... Picked the table up off the floor. :-D

Guess it's reasonably airtight then?


----------



## MikeJhn

Four more wardrobe doors sprayed and fitted.
















OH very pleased with the results. Phwee. :lol: 

Mike


----------



## MikeJhn

Further refinement to my Bandsaw extract:






Mike


----------



## El Barto

Sawdust=manglitter":100j3he6 said:


> Just finished making this sort of puzzle bandsaw box out of spalted beech for a friend of the OH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you wondered 'Diolch' is the Welsh for 'thank you'



Love the finish you've achieved. Top job. Is there anything out there similar to Black Bison but more eco-friendly?


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

El Barto":kfhwz63d said:


> Love the finish you've achieved. Top job. Is there anything out there similar to Black Bison but more eco-friendly?



Thanks El Barto. When you say more eco-friendly what do you mean about the black bison? I did look before for ingredients to see if there were any animal products in it - as the OH is veggie :x


----------



## El Barto

Sawdust=manglitter":3vpliupf said:


> El Barto":3vpliupf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the finish you've achieved. Top job. Is there anything out there similar to Black Bison but more eco-friendly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks El Barto. When you say more eco-friendly what do you mean about the black bison? I did look before for ingredients to see if there were any animal products in it - as the OH is veggie :x
Click to expand...


Just something with less chemicals etc, not necessarily animal products (although I suppose that's a bonus!).


----------



## skipdiver

Spent about 4 hours straight, cutting parts on my bandsaw. Had to stop when the motor started to get very hot, which was a blessing as i was bored rigid by then.


----------



## NazNomad

Sawdust=manglitter":bh3ra89q said:


> I did look before for ingredients to see if there were any animal products in it - as the OH is veggie :x



Pretty sure it doesn't contain actual Bison. :-D


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

NazNomad":32cyetzb said:


> Pretty sure it doesn't contain actual Bison. :-D



I did wind her up about that  
But she's not even happy with me using bees wax for things I make for us... so I haven't shown her the new leather strop I've made!


----------



## Penny

What did I do in my workshop today? I'll tell you what I did. There I was, just about to attempt an ambitious oval, off-centre platter. All mounted on a faceplate nice and snug, with the headstock at 45 degrees as it wouldn't fit over the lathe bed. Got it spinning at low speed when...


My right leg gave way. Not the lathe's leg. No. _My _leg. it does it quite often as a result of damage to my lower back. Normally I stumble, sometimes I catch myself, sometimes I fall.

Today I fell. As I fell my arm was caught by the wobbling hunk of wood. Oh, by 'eck that hurt! Anyway. I've been patched up by a really lovely nurse at my local A&E, who kept apologising for hurting me as she cleaned out the wound before expertly making a good repair. The biggest problem? The quote that I have tattooed on my arm will now be interrupted by a 11cm long scar. pipper.


----------



## Droogs

unlucky Penny, sorry to hear that. Hope the fact you've got a biffchit doesn't get in the way doing some other woody stuff in the shed


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Sawdust=manglitter":2rli4wba said:


> El Barto":2rli4wba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the finish you've achieved. Top job. Is there anything out there similar to Black Bison but more eco-friendly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks El Barto. When you say more eco-friendly what do you mean about the black bison? I did look before for ingredients to see if there were any animal products in it - as the OH is veggie :x
Click to expand...


Did you think she was likely to eat your furniture? :shock:


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

phil.p":7vsux66r said:


> Did you think she was likely to eat your furniture? :shock:



Well she has said a couple of times 'that looks good enough to eat'  

She's pretty strict with what she considers 'animal cruelty', so no shellac, no bees wax, deffo no hide glue, etc


----------



## SteveF

NazNomad":3luf95f5 said:


> Messed about getting this downdraft table up & running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place it upside-down on a table and connected the extractor... Picked the table up off the floor. :-D
> 
> Guess it's reasonably airtight then?



I would like something like that when hand routing
but I guess would need pretty large holes to cope with that
I just hate having a hose on router

Steve


----------



## El Barto

Sawdust=manglitter":1jkprlll said:


> phil.p":1jkprlll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think she was likely to eat your furniture? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well she has said a couple of times 'that looks good enough to eat'
> 
> She's pretty strict with what she considers 'animal cruelty', so no shellac, no bees wax, deffo no hide glue, etc
Click to expand...


I can understand the other stuff but why no beeswax?


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

El Barto":3bn3fjsn said:


> I can understand the other stuff but why no beeswax?



It perplexes me all the time... because it 'comes from the exploitation of living creatures' or some scheisse :?


----------



## skipdiver

This morning i have been mostly sawing off the end of my thumb on the bandsaw. Ouch!

It's more of a rip cut than a cross cut and has taken a bit of nail with it too, resulting in a wound about the size of a 5p piece on the top end of my thumb. Went to my first aid box and it wasn't here. I then realised we had taken it in the car on our tour of Scotland last month and there it remains. The other half is at work in said car. Managed to find a couple of decent sized plasters and some of that spray on plaster stuff. If i thought it was painful when i did it, nothing could prepare me for the sting of spraying that stuff on. Having a big order to fulfill and being behind, i've had to carry on and have now gone all tentative and wary on the bandsaw, resulting in some poor cuts and the wound is still bleeding a bit, meaning most of the stuff i am cutting has blood on it. First time i've been bitten by a bandsaw in over 40 years of using one and just goes to show that however experienced you are around machinery, one lapse for a split second and they are not very forgiving.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

If you need to keep your cut (or your work) clean, get a pair of throw away gloves, cut the thumbs off, roll one on and tape around the bottom - it leaves the rest of the hand free.


----------



## skipdiver

phil.p":snu33pv9 said:


> If you need to keep your cut (or your work) clean, get a pair of throw away gloves, cut the thumbs off, roll one on and tape around the bottom - it leaves the rest of the hand free.



That's a cracking tip phil.


----------



## Droogs

cotton wool savlon and bodge tapes always worked for me


----------



## Penny

phil.p":3q1nxn0d said:


> If you need to keep your cut (or your work) clean, get a pair of throw away gloves, cut the thumbs off, roll one on and tape around the bottom - it leaves the rest of the hand free.



Great idea! Will it work on my forearm...? :lol:


----------



## skipdiver

Savlon and cotton wool is in my first aid kit, currently in the car at t'other half's workplace. Plasters and masking tape are keeping me going until she gets home.


----------



## El Barto

Got a bit done on the van today. 

Firstly I got the bench built which is also going to double up as my daughter's bed (she's 18 months so it's plenty of room (and she can put up with it 'til she's 18)). :twisted: I'm hoping to make up some sort of cot bars that will slide up when she goes to bed so she doesn't roll out. We'll see tho, need to give it a bit more thought.






Then I decided to get some electrical stuff fitted so I wired up the lights and the rear USB ports. I was happy with how the lights looked until I tested them with a battery to make sure they worked. They were described as "cool white light" but actually it's more like "ugly blueish light". So they may have to go but they'll do for now.






I also got the partition in that separates the cab from the living area. That was REALLY boring, cutting it to the awkward size/shape of the van and then carpeting it too.

Next up is the kitchen cabinets which will house the leisure battery and other electrics as well as the sink and pump etc.

This isn't really the kind of woodwork I'd like to be doing at the moment but it's fun nonetheless and good sawing practice at least.


----------



## MikeJhn

For any cut or bleeding wound use CA glue, its the standard Army field dressing, instant stop to bleeding, but I have never used it on a big wound, so don't know of any lasting problems, small cuts no problem.

Mike


----------



## Phil Pascoe

The surgical stuff is different, apparently, but yes it works. It was developed as Kodak 911 (U.S. emergency no.) You can tell I've done too many pub quizes.


----------



## skipdiver

I've used superglue in the past but it wouldn't have helped me today. I sliced off a chunk of skin and nail that is probably now nestling inside my bandsaw somewhere. It's been cleaned and dressed now and hopefully it will heal sufficiently over the weekend to allow me to work on Monday. You don't realise how much you use your thumbs until you can't use one of them. It's on the top and end of the thumb and hurts like hell if any pressure is put on it. It could have been a lot worse though if the blade had met my thumb further down and taken off a bigger chunk and will be a timely reminder to be more careful in the future, especially working alone in my workshop as i do.


----------



## MikeJhn

I know exactly what you mean, I have Arthritis in both thumbs/hands, both thumbs have been operated on twice to relive the pain, the Cortisone injections work, but only for a limited time, I still have difficulty picking up a fork to eat, then its back to the old stand by Claret, by the time I have finished the bottle I don't care anymore. :wink: 

Mike


----------



## monkeybiter

Question 13:- How many 'Z's in 'QUIZZES' ? :twisted:


----------



## skipdiver

I also find claret a good cure for almost anything, including my own arthritis. You're right about the fork too. Was strange eating tonight without using my thumb.


----------



## Roland

Domestic CA glue is different from surgical CA. A&E did tell me the chemical names, but I had other things on my mind at the time. I do remember that domestic CA gives off a lot more heat as it sets, and can cause burns.


----------



## MikeJhn

What a nice bit of scare mongering that is, been a model maker for years and would not like to think how much CA I have had on my hands and fingers just using the stuff, never had a burn with the thin application we are talking about, the surgical CA is retarded with methylene chloride if I remember correctly, to slow the setting time and reduce heat, and is of medium viscosity according to my surgeon friends, but is the same chemical formula as model shop bought CA except treated to take out any impurities.

Mike


----------



## Phil Pascoe

The biggest difference between surgical CA and retail CA is probably that the NHS pays about fifty times as much as we do.


----------



## MikeJhn

As a slight aside, methylene chloride will also thin CA that has gone off and thickened up in the bottle.

Mike


----------



## DTR

MikeJhn":2war8hb1 said:


> For any cut or bleeding wound use CA glue, its the standard Army field dressing, instant stop to bleeding, but I have never used it on a big wound, so don't know of any lasting problems, small cuts no problem.
> 
> Mike



The army also had lots of problems stemming from the CA sealing in crud etc causing infections. But yes, I have used it to stick bits of finger back together


----------



## Racers

I used it to glue the incision in my belly button from my gall bladder operation that started leaking, I guess they didn't put enough on!
Sticking two large pads to my belly hair didn't work and was more painful to remove then the operation!

Pete


----------



## dynax

got the bandsaw mobilised today, 





so that is all the machinery mobile for now ( untill i get some more),


----------



## MikeJhn

DTR":3l819rnc said:


> MikeJhn":3l819rnc said:
> 
> 
> 
> For any cut or bleeding wound use CA glue, its the standard Army field dressing, instant stop to bleeding, but I have never used it on a big wound, so don't know of any lasting problems, small cuts no problem.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The army also had lots of problems stemming from the CA sealing in crud etc causing infections. But yes, I have used it to stick bits of finger back together
Click to expand...


Are the army worried about a infecting a grunt in the long term or getting them operational immediately, but have to say all the cuts and lesions I have suffered over the years that I have stemmed the blood-flow with CA have never become infected, then again I'm no grunt out in the field. (hammer) 

Mike


----------



## Tetsuaiga

I made a metal reamer on the wood lathe, using files then a dremel grinding stone mounted in bench vice + router table style jig to grind the flute. Thought i'd messed it up due to not anticipating the odd stone geometry but then realised I have another flute edge that is okay, I just have to rotate it anticlockwise now.


----------



## Ttrees

I was just about to cut the last bits of reclaimed hardwoods. and make an attempt at organising a huge stockpile of it
But the scavengers curse strikes upon the one who thinks he can have floor space  

Went down to the dump today...What a goldmine !!!!,
I'm sure there was beech somewhere, but all I could get was four doors 
Dismantled and in the car by 6:00 
There was fire doors too. not that I need em.
If I was there earlier I might had a chance of finding some bits of beech 

After these doors and the next round coming, I think I'll have to start a hoarding safehouse 
It might slow down then for enough time to do some work.


----------



## Roughcut

Desperate for more space in the Shed, I've resorted to shortening the length of my Hand Tool Bench.
This also means my "Richard Maguire Wagon Vice" will be appearing in the For Sale section soon.


----------



## custard

Roughcut":24tslbkm said:


> This also means my "Richard Maguire Wagon Vice" will be appearing in the For Sale section soon.



I'll be happy to offer a very fair price for that, I'm going to have to build another bench soon and I'd like to give it a "Best of British" theme with a Record 52 1/2 and a Maguire tail vice. PM me with a price if you're ready to let it go.


----------



## Roughcut

custard":q3mk6f32 said:


> Roughcut":q3mk6f32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This also means my "Richard Maguire Wagon Vice" will be appearing in the For Sale section soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be happy to offer a very fair price for that, I'm going to have to build another bench soon and I'd like to give it a "Best of British" theme with a Record 52 1/2 and a Maguire tail vice. PM me with a price if you're ready to let it go.
Click to expand...



Ok Custard will pm you.


----------



## Ttrees

Tough call roughcut shortening the bench
Hope I never have to make that decision 

Tom


----------



## skipdiver

Sanding and more sanding. Incredibly tedious but necessary.


----------



## Bm101

No wood here so look away any purists. Sorry. In fact it wasn't even in my shed cos it's nasty work. But it _was_ just outside the door. Started restoring my old Queenie 8 woodburner. I bought this when I was about 20 for a few nicker. (So about 3 years ago lol  ) I stuck it in my caravan up in the mountains of Snowdonia and it saved my life every night of the winter. I moved on but I couldn't bear to part from the burner and she's stayed with me ever since. It's been in various sheds ever since and was rusted up really badly to my shame. It's not a viable option to stick in the house as a working woodburner really and maybe if I wasn't busy 24-7 I'd stick it in the shed but in reality the sad truth is that I'm probably better off with my lectrik liddl fan heater. Boo. Anyway, been chatting with one of the dads at my boys school. Nice fella and he has bought an old railway carriage (I'm not kidding) as an office, stuck it in his front garden. He's having it all professionally restored... We get chatting and he says 'what I'm struggling with is finding an old burner that has character to put in there.'
Life moves in strange circles sometimes. He popped round last night to have a look. Had a beer. So this morning I boiled up a load of water, got the citric acid, meths and washing up juice out. Fitted the brass brushes to the drill and we were off. Several hours later: 






I can't find a viable means of soaking the whole stove so it's all getting done by hand. No photos yet it's still getting there. #-o Strangely for me I never took any before photos but this is another stove of the same variety. Beauty aint it?






Even 20 years ago I never realised there were numbers embossed in the ash pit. (You'll need to click the top image to see them) Citric acid and a bit of graft for the win. 

In the end I'm sad to be selling but I can't use it and it's paid for my new/old meddings drill plus most of the resto on that. Life runs in strange circles sometimes.... :mrgreen: 
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Steve Maskery

That is an absolutely beautiful stove. I hope you got a good price for it. Fantastic.


----------



## monkeybiter

100% agree, that could even be used as an arty piece of furniture, drinks cabinet perhaps.


----------



## El Barto

Wow that is beautiful! And great work restoring it. Looks brand new. 

Also not strictly wood related but there was drilling to wood so it counts... a bit more work on my campervan conversion. Today, sorting out the bulk of the electrics and starting to route the split charge relay (starting to realise that I should have routed the cable before I put down new carpet in the cab, woops). This wasn't particularly exciting but it's a good chunk of boring necessity out of the way. And the on/off switch is very satisfying to... switch on and off. It controls 2 12v ports, 2 usb ports and a voltmeter. I'll be building the kitchen cabinets around the electrics once it's all properly in. Definitely glad I chose to do it that way around...!


----------



## Bm101

Just to be clear, that bottom stove is not my one. same stove, mines still a bit rustier! top photo is the bits from my one. 
In other news. Crack on Bart. Love a van conversion mate!


----------



## NazNomad

Also not wood related.

I put a new HD camera on the front of the garage to catch whichever numbnuts thinks it's ok to take eggs without paying for them.

I'll only need to catch them once.


----------



## El Barto

NazNomad":1z8e35fz said:


> Also not wood related.
> 
> I put a new HD camera on the front of the garage to catch whichever numbnuts thinks it's ok to take eggs without paying for them.
> 
> I'll only need to catch them once.



Ha ha! sprouts. Please post video when you've got it.

Edit: My swear word got censored to "sprouts".


----------



## Steve Maskery

Makes a change from pineapples. Variety is the spice of life.
S


----------



## ruletheworld

I made one lovely Pharaoh which took me almost a year to complete. Was paid good anyway.


----------



## skipdiver

Pharaoh is amazing. Wouldn't know where to start with that project.


----------



## Bm101

Wow. Backstory requested please.


----------



## El Barto

Bm101":2qvzjd5k said:


> Wow. Backstory requested please.



+1


----------



## monkeybiter

+2 :lol:


----------



## Bm101

Still no answer. What if he never posts again? It will be The Mystery Of The Pharaoh! 





Maybe he's in denial.


----------



## Jacob

Bm101":votrfp7w said:


> Still no answer. What if he never posts again? It will be The Mystery Of The Pharaoh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he's in denial.


Maybe he's the one on the left? 
On the right is the carving - touched up with paint? http://www.lorismarazzi.com/ A modern pharoah?


----------



## iNewbie

Bm101":vio3yzh5 said:


> Still no answer. What if he never posts again? It will be The Mystery Of The Pharaoh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he's in denial.



Its a Pyramid scam - but don't let his mummy know I said that.


----------



## Bm101

I was trying to scrounge a joke from 






Think yourselves lucky.


----------



## ian_in_the_midlands

Finally finished the drawers for the lathe bench.
I left the bottom position for 3 concrete blocks to weigh it all down.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Very nice. Three concrete blocks? I've the bricks from seven night storage heaters in the bottom of mine. :lol:


----------



## ian_in_the_midlands

phil.p":3evihcej said:


> Three concrete blocks? I've the bricks from seven night storage heaters in the bottom of mine. :lol:



It is only a little lathe .


----------



## Chris152

Testing my new cabinet-making skills to the limit, we built this in pouring rain in the garden yesterday afternoon and this morning. A BMX ramp on the drive. If it lasts him til the end of the summer hols, all will have been good.


----------



## MikeJhn

ian_in_the_midlands":2613y8fg said:


> Finally finished the drawers for the lathe bench.
> I left the bottom position for 3 concrete blocks to weigh it all down.



Love the dovetails, what did you use to make the draw pulls? I have been looking at the Wealden router bits: https://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Dr ... ll_77.html

Mike


----------



## ian_in_the_midlands

phil.p":135fy9l7 said:


> Very nice. Three concrete blocks? I've the bricks from seven night storage heaters in the bottom of mine. :lol:


I have a a cutter very similar to the small pull in the link you posted.
I take out most of the wood with a straight cutter then finish off with the drawer pull cutter. Be careful - the depth of cut is critical or you will end up with a step around the handle.


----------



## MikeJhn

Thanks for the post, but as with any Router bit, set up is critical to the finish obtained.

Mike


----------



## El Barto

Chris152":1ymclu2k said:


> Testing my new cabinet-making skills to the limit, we built this in pouring rain in the garden yesterday afternoon and this morning. A BMX ramp on the drive. If it lasts him til the end of the summer hols, all will have been good.



Sick! Bet that's fun.


----------



## lurker

El Barto":1m5i6pgj said:


> Sick!



ah come on! its not that bad :wink:


----------



## Bm101

Raleigh Burner here. Swapped out the spoked wheels for swapsied Billy next doors Mongoose Mags (the mug) :wink: . Sweet Mags . Legends abounded that you could straighten buckled Mags in the freezer. I never ever met anyone who even _came close_ to buckled mags. 
Years passed. Then even more years. The other weekend I went to see an old mate. Still skates, still rides. Good man, fair play. Born with better knees than me I'm guessing. He has about 16 bikes, don't ask.... :roll: I spy an old bmx new to his collection in his shed. 'Don't tell me you bought another one!' 
He's on the train home past the arches and sees a pair of mags in the skip of a scrappy. He phones the scrappy up who said yeh (probably in a surprised, placate the weirdo kind of way) come and get em. Couple of days later he gets off the train at Herne Hill or wherever and buys them for a couple of quid. Then he sees this bmx in a shed. How much for that mate. Pish I dunno... £30? He sold it for the other day for about a grand. 

You know you're getting old when certain bmx's have become so collectible they fetch a thousand quid. :shock: 


[youtube]oYdps2cQkic[/youtube]

Nice ramp. :wink:


----------



## whiskywill

Bm101":3uc2in0g said:


> Raleigh Burner here. Swapped out the spoked wheels for swapsied Billy next doors Mongoose Mags (the mug) :wink: . Sweet Mags . Legends abounded that you could straighten buckled Mags in the freezer. I never ever met anyone who even _came close_ to buckled mags.
> Years passed. Then even more years. The other weekend I went to see an old mate. Still skates, still rides. Good man, fair play. Born with better knees than me I'm guessing. He has about 16 bikes, don't ask.... :roll: I spy an old bmx new to his collection in his shed. 'Don't tell me you bought another one!'
> He's on the train home past the arches and sees a pair of mags in the skip of a scrappy. He phones the scrappy up who said yeh (probably in a surprised, placate the weirdo kind of way) come and get em. Couple of days later he gets off the train at Herne Hill or wherever and buys them for a couple of quid. Then he sees this bmx in a shed. How much for that mate. Pish I dunno... £30? He sold it for the other day for about a grand.
> 
> You know you're getting old when certain bmx's have become so collectible they fetch a thousand quid. :shock:
> 
> Nice ramp. :wink:



Is it me or are you speaking in tongues? :shock:


----------



## Bm101

lol. Fair point Will. Just got a bit reminiscent there for a minute.


----------



## D_W

Yesterday, I reconditioned a german razor (gevoso make), honed it and got a complex migraine so that I couldn't see what I was doing once it was sharp! And then I shaved with it - surreal feeling. Couple of near misses, but not as risky as it would sound - they would've looked like cat scratches.


----------



## Brian18741

Spent some time knocking up a jig to sharpen turning chisels so I can finally mess around on the lathe. Jig turned out well, just need to cut a channel and get a few bolts and wing nuts to replace the clamps, but it works well. Turned a little person and tried some spindle work. Are my chisels sharp enough or is pine just a puppy to turn?












Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dzj

I treated myself to a new workbench. Beechwood, 2.1m in length. 
The hardware will be ready in a fortnight or so (everyone's on holiday).


----------



## El Barto

Bm101":2fanb132 said:


> Raleigh Burner here. Swapped out the spoked wheels for swapsied Billy next doors Mongoose Mags (the mug) :wink: . Sweet Mags . Legends abounded that you could straighten buckled Mags in the freezer. I never ever met anyone who even _came close_ to buckled mags.
> Years passed. Then even more years. The other weekend I went to see an old mate. Still skates, still rides. Good man, fair play. Born with better knees than me I'm guessing. He has about 16 bikes, don't ask.... :roll: I spy an old bmx new to his collection in his shed. 'Don't tell me you bought another one!'
> He's on the train home past the arches and sees a pair of mags in the skip of a scrappy. He phones the scrappy up who said yeh (probably in a surprised, placate the weirdo kind of way) come and get em. Couple of days later he gets off the train at Herne Hill or wherever and buys them for a couple of quid. Then he sees this bmx in a shed. How much for that mate. Pish I dunno... £30? He sold it for the other day for about a grand.
> 
> You know you're getting old when certain bmx's have become so collectible they fetch a thousand quid. :shock:
> 
> 
> [youtube]oYdps2cQkic[/youtube]
> 
> Nice ramp. :wink:



:lol: :lol:


----------



## MikeJhn

The real test of getting old is when your waist size overtakes your inside leg measurement.

Mike


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I got old forty years ago, then.


----------



## Bm101

phil.p":baznomej said:


> I got old forty years ago, then.


LMFAO.


----------



## rafezetter

whiskywill":kxhiwmkk said:


> Bm101":kxhiwmkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raleigh Burner here. Swapped out the spoked wheels for swapsied Billy next doors Mongoose Mags (the mug) :wink: . Sweet Mags . Legends abounded that you could straighten buckled Mags in the freezer. I never ever met anyone who even _came close_ to buckled mags.
> Years passed. Then even more years. The other weekend I went to see an old mate. Still skates, still rides. Good man, fair play. Born with better knees than me I'm guessing. He has about 16 bikes, don't ask.... :roll: I spy an old bmx new to his collection in his shed. 'Don't tell me you bought another one!'
> He's on the train home past the arches and sees a pair of mags in the skip of a scrappy. He phones the scrappy up who said yeh (probably in a surprised, placate the weirdo kind of way) come and get em. Couple of days later he gets off the train at Herne Hill or wherever and buys them for a couple of quid. Then he sees this bmx in a shed. How much for that mate. Pish I dunno... £30? He sold it for the other day for about a grand.
> 
> You know you're getting old when certain bmx's have become so collectible they fetch a thousand quid. :shock:
> 
> Nice ramp. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or are you speaking in tongues? :shock:
Click to expand...


I guess you weren't between 11 and 16 in the early to mid 80's - I understood every word  (Don't ride anymore but I do still skate on rare occasions - just not down bloody steep hills anymore!) I didn't have a BMX but a Grifter, solid and rugged; but that didn't stop me from bending the forks, had a mate with a Chromoly frame, blue mags, backpedal brakes and full 360 handlebars, I was sick with envy.

SOB never let me ride it... not even once, maybe he saw the forks of my Grifter though he wasn't there when it happened!


----------



## n0legs

Bob Haro is a god 8)


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

It's not finished, but my Lidl shop vac cyclone cart is now useable. May not be pretty but it's functional and works well, and best of its all made from mostly scraps. Also poured cement in the base to weigh it down and prevent any top heavy issues.







(excuse the background mess)


----------



## monkeybiter

That looks like a good handy job SDMG, and background mess = man décor.


----------



## whiskywill

rafezetter":298vjmcx said:


> whiskywill":298vjmcx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bm101":298vjmcx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raleigh Burner here. Swapped out the spoked wheels for swapsied Billy next doors Mongoose Mags (the mug) :wink: . Sweet Mags . Legends abounded that you could straighten buckled Mags in the freezer. I never ever met anyone who even _came close_ to buckled mags.
> Years passed. Then even more years. The other weekend I went to see an old mate. Still skates, still rides. Good man, fair play. Born with better knees than me I'm guessing. He has about 16 bikes, don't ask.... :roll: I spy an old bmx new to his collection in his shed. 'Don't tell me you bought another one!'
> He's on the train home past the arches and sees a pair of mags in the skip of a scrappy. He phones the scrappy up who said yeh (probably in a surprised, placate the weirdo kind of way) come and get em. Couple of days later he gets off the train at Herne Hill or wherever and buys them for a couple of quid. Then he sees this bmx in a shed. How much for that mate. Pish I dunno... £30? He sold it for the other day for about a grand.
> 
> You know you're getting old when certain bmx's have become so collectible they fetch a thousand quid. :shock:
> 
> Nice ramp. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or are you speaking in tongues? :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you weren't between 11 and 16 in the early to mid 80's
Click to expand...


Correct, I was 35 and can recognise a BMX bike, but the technical stuff is way above my head.


----------



## Brian18741

Sawdust=manglitter":3iwr2kz1 said:


> It's not finished, but my Lidl shop vac cyclone cart is now useable. May not be pretty but it's functional and works well, and best of its all made from mostly scraps. Also poured cement in the base to weigh it down and prevent any top heavy issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse the background mess)


Looks great, I have a pretty much identical arrangement ready to go except it's not connected together. What adapters did you use to connect it all? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

Brian18741":2fooi6fo said:


> Looks great, I have a pretty much identical arrangement ready to go except it's not connected together. What adapters did you use to connect it all?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



No adapters. Where it was a loose fit I just packed it out with duct tape for a nice snug fit and job done. Or at least it's been fine so far


----------



## Brian18741

Cool, must give it a go tomorrow although I thought there was a big difference in diameters! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeJhn

Putting up a couple of gate posts to the rear garden, had to shape them in the workshop first, so slightly relevant.






Mike


----------



## Chris152

Built this for my lovely new Titan plunge saw. 





Packs away nice and easily, I only plan to make a few cuts every week or two.


----------



## El Barto

I received some Simon James holdfasts yesterday and today drilled some holes in my bench for them. I can't believe I survived for so long without them, they are a revelation. 

Here's one of them pictured assisting me in drilling the rest of the holes. It's the start of a beautiful friendship. I got one of those crappy drill stands to ensure the holes were straight, seemed to work. Incidentally, does it matter if the holes aren't perfect (aside from being annoying that they aren't straight)? Genuine question.






In other news I picked up this Makita drill on offer at Screwfix the other day. It is unbelievable. Since buying it I've yet to go through a battery (it came with two 3Ah batteries), it's built half my camper on one charge.


----------



## MikeJhn

Finally the gates are finished and hung, taken just over three weeks from putting a spade in the ground to finishing the side panels, I never want to see another gate again.

Mike






Until the next time. LOL


----------



## MusicMan

El Barto said:


> I received some Simon James holdfasts yesterday and today drilled some holes in my bench for them. I can't believe I survived for so long without them, they are a revelation.
> 
> Here's one of them pictured assisting me in drilling the rest of the holes. It's the start of a beautiful friendship. I got one of those crappy drill stands to ensure the holes were straight, seemed to work. Incidentally, does it matter if the holes aren't perfect (aside from being annoying that they aren't straight)? Genuine question.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> No, it doesn't matter at all. I did the holes the same way. As you say, the holdfasts are a revelation and I use them all the time. Had them 18 months now.
> 
> Just in case you missed it, the notched batten for clamping wood for planing is fantastically useful. http://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/the ... ten-video/
> 
> 
> Keith


----------



## skipdiver

I made two oak "ladders" for a plate rack wall unit i'm constructing as part of a bespoke kitchen build i'm currently in the middle of. Nice to have some oak shavings on my workshop floor instead of the usual assorted man made board sawdust.


----------



## ruletheworld

I had well paid for that work and it was my biggest and harderst order through all my career.


----------



## MikeJhn

Started the dovetail drawers for the underside of the table saw.






Chippendale was underpaid in my view, just got to make the other nine now.

Mike


----------



## NazNomad

After a couple of decades of thinking about it, I FINALLY coaxed the gib key out and got the flywheel off. (No sense in rushing these things).

My Winter project starts here.


----------



## Bob Graham

Had a day of tidying and rearranging the workshop. I have a woodturner's beginners course stating next Saturday and as I have to takes my own gouges I decided that they ought to have edge covers. I got some of that foam pipe lagging and cut appropriately sized soft wood plugs for the ends and using duct tape secured the plugs. Gouges can now be transported with getting the edges nicked.

Also moved some overhead lighting and , don't laugh, fitted a shower curtain across my garage to partition off the woodturning area so that during the winter months I can heat just that portion of the garage - we'll see how successful that is later.

Lastly I've been trying to get a wheel off my bench grinder with absolutely no success at all, I even figured out that the thread is probable reversed to prevent the locking nut from coming loose during operation. I can't lock the spindle and the other wheel is belt driven 90 deg to the main wheel. I've tried jamming the wheel but the damn thing won't budge. (hammer)


----------



## Robbo3

I have a shower curtain around the lathe & a roller blind behind that, so I'm not laughing. The problem with the shower curtain is that it can't be positioned where I'd like it to be & there is also a large gap at the bottom hence the roller blind as a back stop.

Bench grinder has a right hand thread on the right & left hand thread on the left. You're not the only one with this problem
- http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/tight ... ng-wheels/


----------



## Bob Graham

This is the grinder that I have - a gift from B-i-L and there simply is no way that I can see to arrest the spindle to undo the nut. I was a photocopier eng. for 20 years and have experience of removing stuck pulleys, gears, bearings etc from their shafts.


----------



## NazNomad

Can you completely remove the left hand assembly and then grip the motor spindle with mole grips?


----------



## Bob Graham

Hi Naz, yeah I was considering removing that left hand plate to see if there is enough of the spindle to grab hold of. My final act may be to smash the wheel but that's a really last resort. It might be that my B-i-L cranked the nut up too tight. I've had other stuff of his that he's given away that has been cranked up so tight that he's ended up distorting the thing, he has an irrational fear that things will fly off unless done up with a five foot long spanner.


----------



## MattRoberts

I had the same problem with my grinder - amazes me that they don't have a spindle lock. Anyway, I ended up carving a slot in the end of each shaft with a dremel so that I could use a beefy screwdriver to hold one end stay whilst I tightened the other


----------



## DTR

Bob Graham":1uq135qv said:


> This is the grinder that I have - a gift from B-i-L and there simply is no way that I can see to arrest the spindle to undo the nut. I was a photocopier eng. for 20 years and have experience of removing stuck pulleys, gears, bearings etc from their shafts.



Given your experience I'm probably stating the obvious, but.......

Is it a left-hand thread???


----------



## Jamesc

If the wheel rotates freely I have often had good success using inertia to help things along. 
Get a well fitting long spanner on the nut, with the grinder sat on a flat surface and facing you push the spanner as far away from you as possible now smartly bring it round in the direction of normal rotation so that the spanner strikes the surface and comes to an abrupt halt. The inertia in the wheel will try to keep it moving and has never failed to loosen the nut after a few tries.
Hopefully this makes sense, it is easy to do but not to describe.

James


----------



## Bob Graham

Thanks DTR. I suspect that is a reverse thread, I did mention that in the original post but no foul for suggesting it, thanks.


----------



## DTR

Bob Graham":bj5qolke said:


> Thanks DTR. I suspect that is a reverse thread, I did mention that in the original post but no foul for suggesting it, thanks.



Sorry, don't know how I missed that :doh:


----------



## Bob Graham

OK, resolved! =D> The beep beep beep thing has the spindles, yes both wheels threaded conventionally i.e righty tighty lefty loosey. :roll: (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)

All I have to to it now, hopefully is dress the new wheel which I can see has a deep scratch, gouge along some of the sharpening surface.


----------



## Bob Graham

Today, I borrowed various dust extraction bits from my jointer/ thicknesser and adapted them to use on my lathe.


----------



## YorkshireMartin

Finally finished this little C shape table that I've been working on periodically for ages now. Now it's done, I'm not sure I like the design.......oh well, practice makes perfect.


----------



## MattRoberts

Looks lovely to me Martin, if a tad sharp! Well done. How did you do the splines on the mitres? Biscuit joiner?


----------



## YorkshireMartin

MattRoberts":3qu5t522 said:


> Looks lovely to me Martin, if a tad sharp! Well done. How did you do the splines on the mitres? Biscuit joiner?



Thanks Matt. The splines were done with a mitre saw and chisel. With hindsight, I wish I'd made them thicker but hopefully they will do the job.


----------



## focusonwood

After some thefts in the local area, I've beefed up security by adding some steel bars across the window in the workshop.

I picked up some flat steel bar for <£10 from the local DIY shed, cut it in half, drilled a couple of holes in each end and then screwed it into the wall either side of the window.


----------



## gwaithcoed

This morning I turned this bay window frame into some useable mahogany
















Then spent the afternoon sharpening the planer blades

Alan


----------



## MikeG.

I made 4 dozen oak pegs from some 300 year old floorboards today, then banged them all in to some big M&T joints. That's all my back would allow me to do.


----------



## thetyreman

finally tried the scary sharp system today, I am floored with it, absolutely phenomenal!

I lapped my new ray isles plough plane blades, an old beading plane blade, and my no4 japanese laminated blade, it is well worth the money for the microfinishing film.

I am very tempted to re-lap my plane soles with it as well at some point.


----------



## transatlantic

thetyreman":3f8tzm4a said:


> finally tried the scary sharp system today, I am floored with it, absolutely phenomenal!
> 
> I lapped my new ray isles plough plane blades, an old beading plane blade, and my no4 japanese laminated blade, it is well worth the money for the microfinishing film.
> 
> I am very tempted to re-lap my plane soles with it as well at some point.




I was pleased with it too. What grits did you go with? ... I am using 1200 (Hermes), 2500 (Hermes), 3u (3M lapping 8000) and then leather strop. I am getting pretty good results in that I can cut the hairs on my arm with a few passes, but apparently that isn't sharp enough, and that you should be able to get every hair in a single pass (according to James Wright). So more practise needed I think!

This is with using an eclipse style honing guide. I'm wondering if I might be rounding the edges over on the strop as I do that part free hand.


----------



## thetyreman

transatlantic":h6t22q91 said:


> thetyreman":h6t22q91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally tried the scary sharp system today, I am floored with it, absolutely phenomenal!
> 
> I lapped my new ray isles plough plane blades, an old beading plane blade, and my no4 japanese laminated blade, it is well worth the money for the microfinishing film.
> 
> I am very tempted to re-lap my plane soles with it as well at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased with it too. What grits did you go with? ... I am using 1200 (Hermes), 2500 (Hermes), 3u (3M lapping 8000) and then leather strop. I am getting pretty good results in that I can cut the hairs on my arm with a few passes, but apparently that isn't sharp enough, and that you should be able to get every hair in a single pass (according to James Wright). So more practise needed I think!
> 
> This is with using an eclipse style honing guide. I'm wondering if I might be rounding the edges over on the strop as I do that part free hand.
Click to expand...


not sure how it compares with wet/dry paper grits, are you sure you mean microfinishing film? 

I start with 100 microns, then 40, then 15 and it's getting me good results, from there I can go on to my diamond stones 320, 800 then 1200, and strop it, it ends up being 15-30,000 grit, once the back is lapped and stropped up to that level of shine I am very careful to keep it in perfect condition, only ever breaking the burr.

From then on I only use the diamond stones, for maintenance sharpening. You can keep re using the microlapping film, so far it's going a long way so it actually works out much much cheaper than standard sandpaper. I got the stuff form workshop heaven, which as far as I know is the only place you can buy it in the UK.


----------



## Glynne

In terms of stropping, I've switched from a leather strop to MDF with Autosol as I think I was probably rounding over the edge. The edge you can get is amazing.
Peter Sefton also sells Scary Sharp products.


----------



## garethharvey

Spend hours on end making the top of ours and our neighbours verander.

I did buy an OX cnc for these but ended up cutting them by hand.


----------



## DiscoStu

Today I had finished a cupboard that I started a couple of weeks ago to improve my storage and bench area. Pleased with the result and how much more organised it is. 

















My next project is an additional work bench with MFT top and drawers for all my Festool kit as it's becoming unmanageable in its current storage.


----------



## Droogs

Didn't know Festool had started doing workshop lockers as well :shock: :?


----------



## Andrewf

Cleaned out the shed, removed 5 bags of shavings etc, and 2 wheelbarrow full of off cuts, ready for the fire wood store. Oh and a bit of turning when the cleaning got boring.


----------



## MikeJhn

Converted this:






Into four usable bits:






Mike


----------



## Fitzroy

Made some progress on getting the floor down.


----------



## Lons

Not a piece of furniture but got fed up with fly tying tools and bits all over my desk so an old melamine cupboard door plus offcuts of mahogany and I have a fly tying station.

The contraption at the back which holds completed flies and magnifier and light holder left of the vice just slide off and the whole thing drops into a drawer when not in use. Still got boxes and boxes full of materials but it's a start and saves some earache from the missus. :lol:

It's roughly 600 x 350 x 100 with the attachments removed.

I've got more nail varnish and embroidery threads than my wife and daughter put together. :wink:


----------



## MikeJhn

I know where you are coming from, I used to have an office, its now a full time tying station, more materials than I would ever need, and then I found "Fly's by the dozen" I can't justify staying in the office fly tying when I can get a dozen fly's for a couple of £, its make it a nonsense, but then so is trying to imitate a fly with feathers. #-o 

Mike


----------



## Lons

Yebbut tying the flies is enjoyable Mike, especially over the winter.
I've just got back into fly fishing a few months ago after a 20 year break so a lot of my materials are pretty old though in good condition as were in a purpose made box with copious amounts of cedar offcuts for protection.

I confess to being seduced by a few items when in Canada earlier this year though. :wink:


----------



## MikeJhn

Unfortunately Arthritis has taken its toll and fly tying is now a thing of the few and far between, but I still enjoy my fly fishing, especially in the French rivers for Brown's, still have a rod on the Avon, but don't get down there that often now days.

Mike


----------



## Lons

MikeJhn":2ra8e1gf said:


> Unfortunately Arthritis has taken its toll and fly tying is now a thing of the few and far between, but I still enjoy my fly fishing, especially in the French rivers for Brown's, still have a rod on the Avon, but don't get down there that often now days.
> 
> Mike



Have to admit that starting to tie again was a shock for me as well Mike. Need reading specs and a magnifier to see what I'm doing and fingers definitely not as nimble as I remember! That applies to tying the flies on to the tippet as well.

I'm only fishing day ticket on a private fishery at the minute with 3 small 4 - 5 acre lakes but the owners are great and it's stocked with hard fighting browns, tiger, blues and rainbows. The fishing isn't easy but I've had some very nice fish up to 8 1/2 lb so far.

I prefer rivers and will definitely be taking my rods when we take the van into Scotland. Where do you go in France Mike? We're considering going touring into Europe next year rather than long haul.

Bob


----------



## Chris152

Having used Osmo 3044 to finish my table top I found the strip of oak and painted red band turned milky/ pink, so I made a couple of thin sanding blocks and removed it from the offending areas and repainted the band and used an oil-based gloss varnish on the oak strip.





Very happy with the contrast, hopefully the osmo and the varnish won't fall out.


----------



## NazNomad

Another one for all you pallet haters. :-D

Fed up with kneeling on the floor, I made myself an anvil stand from 48 lengths of pallet wood, all glued together. :-D






Got to practice with the arc welder too, for the top band.


----------



## SteveF

got my first drawer inserts done
needs refining and lining






Steve


----------



## NazNomad

That appeals to my cutlery OCD, Steve. Love it.


----------



## Student

Over the years I’ve asked many questions and been very grateful for the help of forum members. One of my only attempt at proper furniture making has finally come to fruition after two or three years of planning, cutting and assembling. It’s a wardrobe that I have made for the grandparents’ annexe that we have at our daughter’s place in France. The design is based on a project by Anthony Bailey in an old copy of Woodworking Plan and Projects. Construction is in oak and oak faced MDF and it’s finished with two coats of Osmo Polyx, although I shall probably give it a couple of coats of wax when I am next in France. Anthony’s version used dominos but I don’t have a Festool Domino machine so I used loose tenons instead. In addition, I took a short cut with the drawer construction and used pocket screws for the ply construction.






The result is far from perfect. Along the way I discovered that Titebond III is far from ideal when doing glue ups this size due to the lack of open time; as a result, the side panels are some 5 mm out of square in opposite directions. As a result, the front alignment varies by about 1 cm. and I have had to put the doors at a slight angle to compensate as well as having to make adjustments to the drawer fronts.

Although the following are not the last things I made, I’ll post them anyway. The first is a bedside cabinet. Fairly straightforward and made using timber panels and biscuits. The drawers are plywood assembled using dowels and with pine fronts.






The second is a radiator cabinet made for my son and daughter-in-law. Mostly MDF with redwood slats. I delivered it with two coats of water based primer/undercoat and my son applied the topcoat.






The third is a sewing table for my daughter-in-law. Not much woodwork. The table was rusting away in the attic at my daughter’s place in France. The frame was dis-assembled followed by lots of wire brushing with rotary brushes in a power drill and then sprayed with black Hammerite. The old top was useless, very tatty with a hole in it for the old sewing machine, so I made a new top from oak and made a new drawer.






Finally, I had a commission to make a sand table for my twin grandsons. Very straightforward and made out of pressure treated timber with pocket-hole joinery. It’s painted with Cuprinol Garden Shades – Seagrass. As you can see, the users are very happy with it.











I'm not sure why the pictures take up the whole width of the screen, at least they do in preview mode.


----------



## SteveF

NazNomad":jlqkitlf said:


> That appeals to my cutlery OCD, Steve. Love it.


thanks Naz

I also must have OCD as I confined them to the fire store  
I had cut them on the short grain so over time the fingers would have just snapped off
another lesson learnt

Steve


----------



## Chris152

Built a new worktop and reclaimed the 'family room' for glueing and finishing pieces.




I bought the hardwood ply at b&q, the surface is amazing - any ideas what wood it is (I put a little boiled linseed oil on to see what happened)? It's that pattern across the entire 8x4 surface with no obvious breaks.


----------



## thetyreman

Chris152":v3jptkfk said:


> I bought the hardwood ply at b&q, the surface is amazing - any ideas what wood it is



looks like american white ash to me, it could be silver birch though....not certain.


----------



## MattRoberts

Doubt it - that ply is usually a Chinese 'hardwood' ply over a poplar core. I use quotes, because it's soft and flaky. Often looks nice though, if a little too red for my taste


----------



## will1983

I completed the joinery on a folding screen for The Boss before she started on the finishing.

Then, whilst she was getting high on the Danish oil fumes I started my thein separator build this weekend.
I dismantled the blower, removed all the bits surplus to my design and then made a 110mm circular to 195mm x 40mm rectangular ducting transition out of 1/8" plywood. 

I was quite impressed with myself so decided to fabricate a circle cutting jig for my small router and started on the base plate for the separator proper.


----------



## Farmer Giles

It was yesterday not today, Axminster clamp stands were on offer at £30 or there about, I wouldn't touch them at full price but at that price they just about justify their existence. Assembling them is like wrestling a tazzered octopus but once built they are OK for the price. I had intended to weld some up out of 20mm box but I would never have got around to it and I was sick of hunting for clamps.

The eldest daughter searched the workshop for stray clamps while I cut a couple of bits of ply for the top and bottom shelves and gave them a quick coat or two of Bona Mega.






Here you go, my luxuriant clamp collection in all its glory, I didn't know I had so many






Some of the clamps I can't remember seeing before. I have one monster sash clamp that lurks downstairs and my pipe clamps aren't on it yet, they may state where they are as they are a bit long.






Cheers
Andy


----------



## Chris152

A Rietveld joint, I want to make a larger version for my front garden. Maybe oak, more likely tanalised pine as it's cheaper, joined with dowels.


----------



## custard

Chris152":3urimb2a said:


> It's that pattern across the entire 8x4 surface with no obvious breaks.



It's rotary peeled veneer, like a giant pencil sharpener that peels off an almost endlessly wide veneer with a repeating pattern. It only works on fairly soft timbers and even then the logs have to be boiled in giant vats to soften them up even more so that the knife can peel away the surface.


----------



## custard

Farmer Giles":cdwlg87n said:


> Assembling them is like wrestling a tazzered octopus


----------



## Chris152

custard":18y0gxd2 said:


> Chris152":18y0gxd2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's that pattern across the entire 8x4 surface with no obvious breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's rotary peeled veneer, like a giant pencil sharpener that peels off an almost endlessly wide veneer with a repeating pattern. It only works on fairly soft timbers and even then the logs have to be boiled in giant vats to soften them up even more so that the knife can peel away the surface.
Click to expand...

Amazing, but makes perfect sense of the surface of the ply I have. I found this short video of a machine peeling:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppEpkPktHtQ


----------



## DennisCA

Opened upp a wall and made an opening a while ago. Reorganized to make space for my incoming metal lathe:


----------



## fiveeyes

No photos..I sharpened a block plane blade.


----------



## will1983

DennisCA":293ujcpg said:


>



What is the thing in the bottom left of this photo Dennis??


----------



## Phil Pascoe

A bag of rubbish.


----------



## will1983

phil.p":pj5ia21c said:


> A bag of rubbish.



lol clever b*st*rd


----------



## MattRoberts

Looks like a diy extractor blower, Marius style


----------



## Dirtyepic

Today I finished this as a birth present for a friends son. Its English cherry and is unfinished other than being sanded to 1200 grit. 

I have no gouges to speak of other than a small spoon gouge for the round bits. it was done mostly with a 3 and 6mm chisel


----------



## DennisCA

MattRoberts":9s66db58 said:


> Looks like a diy extractor blower, Marius style



That's what it is, and it's too heavy and cumbersome for me to lift up on the cyclone stand....


----------



## DennisCA

Also this did arrive today:


----------



## MR H 91

Started on a CNC sign as a Christmas gift!


----------



## monkeybiter

DennisCA":3g061n9a said:


> Also this did arrive today:



Drool!


----------



## MikeJhn

Dirtyepic said:


> Today I finished this as a birth present for a friends son. Its English cherry and is unfinished other than being sanded to 1200 grit.
> 
> I have no gouges to speak of other than a small spoon gouge for the round bits. it was done mostly with a 3 and 6mm chisel
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket does not work these days unless you pay for the privilege, this is a much better photo hosting site: https://postimages.org/ only about four time faster and easier to navigate.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


----------



## Dirtyepic

many thanks, i have a had an account with them for years, i didn't realise they had stopped supporting hosted images, i will try to resubmit under the recommended site.


----------



## MikeJhn

I had an account with them as well, it was always so slow, you will find the new site a revelation and easier to use.

Mike


----------



## Brian18741

DennisCA":392i76t2 said:


> Also this did arrive today:


Want! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

A rushed last minute collaboration with the OH (i did the wood bit), matching earrings and necklace from Lacewood as a birthday present for the mother in law


----------



## MarkDennehy

Flattened and thicknessed some inch-thick oak down to three-quarters of an inch (I'm finally getting to making that side table project that Richard Maguire did some videos on a while back):






But mostly I was playing with the new interloper and making the roughest excuse for a bandsaw box you've ever clapped eyes on. 











(who needs _all_ of their fingers _really_???)
















Don't ask what it's good for storing, the answer's "nothing really", I just wanted to cut one of these to get a feel for what they're like; which would be _"pineappling terrifying and noisy and holy carp do I still have all of my fingers and how the hell did I manage that?"_. Not to mention that I forgot the dust extraction for the first few minutes, so I've been sneezing walnut for the last few hours. Yay. 

Still though, might try some more of those. Just need to have a think about what to make and to do what. And I want to finish the table first.


----------



## El Barto

I sharpened up a couple of chisels and planes that I'd been putting off doing and boy, when I took a test shaving did it feel glorious.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Replaced the y-lever in my #5½ with an older cast iron one-piece y-lever because the more modern two-piece stamped steel riveted one fitted to my plane had decided to do this:






Then spent a while making Richard Maguire's bridle joint guides and testing them:






They're nice and simple, and only took a bit of fettling before I was getting this off the saw with no tweaking:


----------



## MikeG.

I made a router plane


----------



## MarkDennehy

Nice job!


----------



## Chris152

Spent some of the morning doing a simple clean up and sharpening my new No 4. It was supposed to be adapted as a scrub plane, but turns out it's in far better shape than my old smoother, so this is now my new smoother!












With many thanks to phil.p for sourcing and sending the plane to me - it's fantastic.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Thanks for the thanks. There wasn't much to clean up, was there? If I didn't have too many planes already I'd have kept it.


----------



## Chris152

All it really needed was the blade sorting. The rest was a wipedown and oil, bit of fine grit paper on the sole and I removed the varnish and put blo on, looks beautiful. I can see how people get into restoring these things, I guess the trick is not to erase the traces of history. Oh, and it works a treat!


----------



## MarkDennehy

Tried Richard Maguire's ebonising routine - take a handful or two of oak shavings off the floor, boil for ten minutes in a saucepan, paint the resulting tea on the piece, sand down the raised grain, repeat 2-3 times. Then take steel wool, soak in vinegar for a week in a jar with a hole in the lid. Now paint the piece with that solution.

It didn't work too badly even though this was just a small test piece and I didn't give it much sanding and only two coats of the tea.

Before:






After:


----------



## DTR

That finish looks great, I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## MarkDennehy

It's not even complete yet, that was after five minutes of reaction time. Tonight I have to clean it down and put on a topcoat (I'll probably just use poly as its a test piece, but on the piece I want to use this on, it'll be a few coats of osmo thin clear wood wax).


----------



## MarkDennehy

It didn't turn out too bad with the topcoat:











Unfortunately, success bred insanity and I'm in the middle of doing a batch of bandsaw boxes for my son's school -- they do an xmas bazaar thingy, being german and all, in order to raise funds for the school. They were asking for donations so I figured why not. Now I'm learning why not. 






It's not good when your entire clamp rack is empty...






And that was just laminating blanks.






Two straight hours on the bandsaw. Burnt my hand on the motor case at the end. Stupid, stupid, stupid, but at least it's done and it can go rest for a while now while I holdfast a belt sander to the bench and try to remove fingers with it. Should have bought that BDS150 sooner.

After most of an hour sanding, and only nearly breaking several fingers three times (and hey, this time none of the pieces thrown by the belt sander embedded themselves in the wall, so that's an improvement...), I started into the gluing up...






...and ran out of clamps. Yeesh. Tomorrow evening, more sanding, more glueups, hand sanding, and I might get started on finishing (and all this is for the end of this week, yay). 

Side question - I'm not getting a penny from this so it's no real odds to me, but what price do you guys normally sell bandsaw boxes (small ones, 3"x3"x4-6" size) at these sort of things? I've a feeling the school won't know how to price these...


----------



## cgarry

I finally got round to putting up a timber rack in my tiny workshop as part of a big reorganisation and tidy up.






The reorganisation task is turning out to be much bigger than I thought but hopefully once it is complete I will be actually do get on with some non-shop projects. Plus I have realised that I definitely need to throw scrap wood away rather than hoarding it.

Cheers,


----------



## philipjdall

Been working on this on and off over the year but have finally finished the router table..












So much storage, it's great!


----------



## MattRoberts

Very nice.

That's one expensive fence for a router table!
Is that the incra router enclosure with the dust extraction too?


----------



## custard

MarkDennehy":2imiwwo9 said:


> It didn't turn out too bad with the topcoat



It turned out very well, but you can do even better. Your photos show a common problem with ebonising Oak, the two solutions aren't getting deep into the pores of the wood, which is why you can still see those brown specks. You need to add a _surfactant_. If you add just one single drop of washing up liquid to the solutions it will break the surface tension and allow them to penetrate deep into the grain pores, which in turn will give you a more uniform black.


----------



## hawkeyefxr

Today i made a jig to hold logs while i chainsaw them, got fed up chasing some logs about lol.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Nice idea custard, I have a few more of those lined up, I'll give that a try...


----------



## philipjdall

MattRoberts":23qjp2sr said:


> Very nice.
> 
> That's one expensive fence for a router table!
> Is that the incra router enclosure with the dust extraction too?



Not quite... although I did make my own dc chamber modelled off the same principle, works well. 

Yeah they’re expensive bits of kit. I did buy it in the us and brought it back with me one trip, so paid about half the uk price! 
Super fence though, can’t fault it.


----------



## MattRoberts

Nice one - I'm very jelly!


----------



## MikeJhn

custard":3m69egad said:


> MarkDennehy":3m69egad said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't turn out too bad with the topcoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out very well, but you can do even better. Your photos show a common problem with ebonising Oak, the two solutions aren't getting deep into the pores of the wood, which is why you can still see those brown specks. You need to add a _surfactant_. If you add just one single drop of washing up liquid to the solutions it will break the surface tension and allow them to penetrate deep into the grain pores, which in turn will give you a more uniform black.
Click to expand...


I'v found that liming does not penetrate to well on oak, is there a knack to that as well, I use a bronze brush to raise the grain, and use Liberon Liming wax.

Mike

Or is this about as good as it gets:


----------



## MarkDennehy

MarkDennehy":2zmc6xk0 said:


> Nice idea custard, I have a few more of those lined up, I'll give that a try...








Oak tea + washing-up liquid going on last night. 

The other boxes are at various stages of glue-up, shaping and final hand sanding, and a few were getting some danish oil or sanding sealer (they'll get finished in various diffferent ways):





















And I really, really, *really* need to get that new bench sander. This is what I'm using at the moment...






I mean, mangled fingers aside, this just ain't healthy...


http://www.stochasticgeometry.ie/2017/1 ... irritants/


----------



## MarkDennehy

A bunch of finishing and prep-for-finishing for the boxes:






I do love that milk paint when it's wet, it's a shame it doesn't keep that jarring level of colour when it dries.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Restocked the timber store with some 8/4 and 4/4 oak, some 4/4 walnut and got a nice few boards of 4/4 beech to see what that's like to work with (and because it was just so damned _pretty_...).






(holy rubbish, it fits in the new car without having to leave the boot open. Score one for the Yeti!)






Made it back to the Wee Shed, and now it has to somehow get put away somewhere...






Timber store now quite full. This'll do me for a few months at my rate.

Oh, and bought a Triton belt-and-spindle sander because I've had more than enough of trying to break my fingers with a belt sander held down on its side for one lifetime, thanks...


----------



## MattRoberts

Drawer fronts. Lots of drawer fronts...


----------



## Chris152

Those look great Matt. I have space under my bench and was looking at it wondering about something like that but it's beyond my skills. So I spent the day putting up some shelves for storage. Got the bloke at B&Q to cut two 240 x 30 cm strips off a sheet for the shelves, just went to fit them and he'd cut 25 cm widths which don't reach the edge of the brackets.


----------



## Paul200

MarkDennehy":ac6g6y71 said:


> (holy rubbish, it fits in the new car without having to leave the boot open. Score one for the Yeti!)



Like your plane storage Mark - and I've been trying to persuade the boss that she'd love a Yeti (more ammunition 8) )

Cheers

Paul


----------



## MarkDennehy

That little car is surprising me rather often Paul, I was _sure_ it'd turn out to be a fake jeep, but it seems to have enough of the real features to be useful (and really, I'd need the real jeep stuff once in a decade, everywhere I go in a car, there are roads).


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

It’s my niece’s 4th birthday next week and she’s obsessed with tom and Jerry, so I made this tom and Jerry magnetic Jigsaw puzzle out of various offcuts (purpleheart, padauk, yew, cherry and maple). With the gaps it’s not as good as I would’ve liked, but having done it relatively last minute and being my first real scroll saw project I’m pleased. (Black lines were carved in and then epoxied with black dye)


----------



## Alexam

What a fantastic idea and you did a really good job. I'm sure it will be very well received. Well done.
Malcolm


----------



## ColeyS1

Sawdust=manglitter":31m2hn77 said:


> It’s my niece’s 4th birthday next week and she’s obsessed with tom and Jerry, so I made this tom and Jerry magnetic Jigsaw puzzle out of various offcuts (purpleheart, padauk, yew, cherry and maple). With the gaps it’s not as good as I would’ve liked, but having done it relatively last minute and being my first real scroll saw project I’m pleased. (Black lines were carved in and then epoxied with black dye)


That's absolutely superb !!! Anyone would be chuffed to bits to receive that.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

Thanks both. Hopefully it won’t be too complicated for her!

The backing thing is just a cheap (£3) magnetic white board. If I would’ve had more time I would’ve inset the the white board that into a nice board of wood.

It’s something I’ll be doing again in future... so will be hoarding even more scraps now


----------



## monkeybiter

That's excellent S&m, looks very professional and will be a keeper-toy.


----------



## whiskywill

MarkDennehy":1h0eswoc said:


> Restocked the timber store with some 8/4 and 4/4 oak, some 4/4 walnut and got a nice few boards of 4/4 beech to see what that's like to work with (and because it was just so damned _pretty_...)



Is Stepaside in the U.S.A or have you declared independence? :shock:


----------



## MarkDennehy

Nah, just cut-n-pasting in my head. 
See, over here, you ask for "inch oak" or "two inch oak" when you're in the yard and everyone knows what's what (if they're over 30, otherwise it's all in metric thank pineapple); but if you're writing it down as "six inch by two inch by ten foot oak" and you're just writing that in the blog so the family don't bug you all the time with "what did you do this week then?" questions, then someone's always going to ask why you wanted such a narrow, short, but very wide board. And my family's older than me so they still think in inches and feet. And none of them ever paid for timber at a yard so they don't get that it'd cost a lot more for a 2x6 than for a 6x2 board.
So, 8/4 and 4/4 for thickness and the length and width they can get from context. 
Besides, if you really would buy a six inch long, ten foot wide board, then (a) I can't help you; and far more urgently, (b) I want to know what timber yard you went to and what species you bought 

I mean, it's hard enough that you guys keep insisting on using funny measurements based on some dead guy's thumb


----------



## n0legs

:arrow: Mark,,,,, boxes are looking good mate =D> 
:arrow: S=MG,,,,,, That's bloody brilliant =D>


----------



## MarkDennehy

Cheers n0legs, they're the second lot I've tried making so I'm glad I still have all my fingers, let alone something that looks like a box 
Long way to go to get to the kind of artwork the other guys on here do.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

MarkDennehy":224jqx7g said:


> I mean, it's hard enough that you guys keep insisting on using funny measurements based on some dead guy's thumb



I know how long a thumb is - I cannot imagine one ten-millionth of the length of a quadrant along the Earth's meridian through Paris.


----------



## MarkDennehy

phil.p":pycxfqiv said:


> MarkDennehy":pycxfqiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's hard enough that you guys keep insisting on using funny measurements based on some dead guy's thumb
> 
> 
> 
> I know how long a thumb is - I cannot imagine one ten-millionth of the length of a quadrant along the Earth's meridian through Paris.
Click to expand...

Who on earth could? It's way easier to imagine the distance light travels in 1 / 299,792,458 seconds. You just have to be a bit faster


----------



## MarkDennehy

Bought a cheap little noise meter:






And then tested the noise level in the wee shed when running the bandsaw.
Quiet shed : 45dbA
Kitchen noise level with junior watching Rescuebots : 65dbA
With the bandsaw running (but not cutting) : 87dbA in the shed itself with the door shut; 65dbA just outside on the decking; 55dbA back on the patio by the back door.
Cutting 2" thick oak : 102dbA inside the shed; 83dbA on the decking; 74dbA back on the patio by the back door.

And the loudest part of the bandsaw running (but not cutting) is the vacuum cleaner doing the dust extraction. 
It's nice to actually have data that says the neighbours would be being unreasonable if they complained


----------



## MikeJhn

Neighbours and reasonable in the same sentence is an Oxymoron in my book. :lol: 

Mike


----------



## MarkDennehy

Ah, not so much; junior and next door's littlest are the same age and they're thick as thieves. The other side of the wall on the other hand, we barely know to look at, which is a bit weird to me - I grew up in a country town where you knew *everyone*, your door was only locked at night and nobody went to the front door unless they didn't know you. But you tell that to young folks these days and they'll just look at you blankly and ask "hang on, your house cost *how* much? What the hell?".


----------



## MikeJhn

I'm just grateful I don't have any near neighbours, its so nice to be able to do what you like, when you like without repercussions from anyone outside the family, mind you that does not mean I don't get repercussions from inside the family. (hammer) can't find an under the thumb Smilie.  

Mike


----------



## Bm101

Never stop posting Mark. Always a joy to read mate.
Neighbours.
Scaffolding on my drive. Van is parked on the road. Its a little road. Neighbours are all fine. People across the road spent 8 months last year doing up their property. Every morning for 8 months I'd do a 6 point turn to get the van out at 4.30 AM. No worries. Needs must. Nice people not a problem. 2 days after the scaf went up on mine and I had the van parked up on the road because I can't park it on the drive like normal, I get a little note under my wiper. Printed in yellow and black like a tiny authoritarian no life pcn. Quote some highways regs about blocking the pavement. Fair do's. There's an old fella comes past on his mobility scooter, stroke, I have a chat most days. I always leave room for him and prams. Is it the neighbours? No. Its some lass who has just moved in walking her dog. Lives up the other end of the road. 
I know who she is. I heard her moaning about it.
Get back from work today. Oh helloooooo there she is. Walking her tiny shitzu or whatever those sorts of dogs are called. Well I might just introduce myself I think. Be rude not to. :-" 
_Turns out_: I'm allowed to park my van there after all.
_By Chance_: turns out I don't think I'm going to get any more snide fake PCN notices under my Wipers. Who knew!?!
Little bit of respect for those around you goes a long way. A complete and utter rebuttal of pseudo knowledge of the Highway code goes a lot further it seems.  
Some people. :|
Regards as always
Chris


----------



## MikeJhn

I used to live in Doddington Kent at Yew Tree Cottage, a Tudor building with a massive Yew tree in the front garden, admittedly if did jut into the pavement area, the parish council notified me that they had received a request to have this magnificent tree cut down because it infringed the access along the pavement, it turns out its was from someone that had recently moved into the village with a three wide buggy for their children, we came to a compromise with the help of the KCC and put a chicane in the road on this blind corner, since, there have been two fatalities on this corner and they no longer live in the village.

Mike


----------



## whiskywill

MarkDennehy":mhx2fjqo said:


> See, over here, you ask for "inch oak" or "two inch oak" when you're in the yard and everyone knows what's what



Sorry Mark, you are excused. I assumed that you were in our Stepaside in Wales but now guess that you are in Stepaside, Dublin (where my mother was born).


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I know everyone can park on a public road. but a little thought sometimes wouldn't go amiss. I was doing a lot of serious building work a few years ago and someone parked right across my garden gate .............. and went on holiday for a month.


----------



## MarkDennehy

> Sorry Mark, you are excused. I assumed that you were in our Stepaside in Wales but now guess that you are in Stepaside, Dublin (where my mother was born).


Small world!


----------



## MikeJhn

phil.p":2xafk5j5 said:


> I know everyone can park on a public road. but a little thought sometimes wouldn't go amiss. I was doing a lot of serious building work a few years ago and someone parked right across my garden gate .............. and went on holiday for a month.



I think that vehicle would spontaneously combust one evening, or strangely be dragged to the local scrap dealer.

Mike


----------



## MarkDennehy

Knocked together some 2x4s (I know they're 4x2s but (a) 2x4 is just embedded in my head from saturday morning cartoons, and (b) they're actually 100x44s here anyway) to a sort of milk crate stand thingy to get the sander off my benchtop so I could get back to work. Glue, screws, splitting out lap joints and not caring if one out of 8 didn't even try to close up. 







Then got back to the legs for the side table and profiled and shaped the back, glued them up and trimmed the bridle joints.






And started a new project, a small frame-and-panel chest. 
















And I get to use the pigstickers on this one finally  






Oh, and I tried my idea of using teflon rods for blade guides instead of the steel rods that came on the bandsaw:






Didn't work so well with a large unwieldy piece (I was trying to rough-cut the tabletop to size and it had almost three feet of inch-thick oak off one side of the bandsaw table so I don't think I was holding it flat enough), but then I found I'd miss-set on of them and it had been behind the blade, which had eaten a notch into it, so I had to reset it. We'll see how it does with smaller pieces during the week.


----------



## MikeG.

You can use bits of wood for those blade guides, you know. Beech works best in my experience.


----------



## MarkDennehy

I've seen Matthias "how do I still have fingers after the stuff I've built?" Wandel do that Mike, but I hadn't thought to try it myself. Do you mean the rods themselves or the entire holder? Or combining them by just having a piece go into the guide holder's mounting hole and then having a slot cut for the blade at the front?


----------



## MikeG.

No, just the rods/ blocks. Just replicate what you've got there at the moment, but in beech, with the end-grain facing the blade.


----------



## Sheffield Tony

Disassembled and re-glued this stool yesterday.

It was the first piece of furniture I ever made, at 13, in school. First M&T joints ! I used it at my desk for "O" and "A" level homework, it was used and abused through several student houses and flats, and is now in daily use by DW at her dressing table. Over the (37 !) years it had become a bit wobbly, and finally wobbly enough to disassemble without damage. Should be good for a bit longer.


----------



## MarkDennehy

See, now *that* is an heirloom piece


----------



## Glynne

Started to re-finish the top of the table I made with Roger Berwick (Dodge) some 5 years ago.
Despite 4 grandkids, 2 kids and a wife who clatters everything onto it, the table has worn pretty well.



Will use several coats of cellulose sanding sealer and then wax.


----------



## El Barto

Sheffield Tony":22e9w695 said:


> Disassembled and re-glued this stool yesterday.
> 
> It was the first piece of furniture I ever made, at 13, in school. First M&T joints ! I used it at my desk for "O" and "A" level homework, it was used and abused through several student houses and flats, and is now in daily use by DW at her dressing table. Over the (37 !) years it had become a bit wobbly, and finally wobbly enough to disassemble without damage. Should be good for a bit longer.



Amazing!


----------



## MarkDennehy

Resawing sucks.


----------



## Sgian Dubh

Well, not worked on today, but this was completed on Saturday last. Somewhat scruffy photos I'm afraid of a 2550 mm long oak refectory table now waiting for the buyer to decide on a finish, including the bare wood option. Just one of those jobs one takes on from time to time as a freelance sub-contractor charging by the hour. Therefore, not my design, nor my client. Slainte.


----------



## MikeJhn

Love refectory tables, but tell me why is the centre panel always thinner than the outside framework, is it just material saving or is there some deep dark secret to expansion and contraction?

Mike


----------



## Sgian Dubh

MikeJhn":b5x7hqxw said:


> ... tell me why is the centre panel always thinner than the outside framework, is it just material saving or is there some deep dark secret to expansion and contraction? Mike


Weight, mostly, although there is usually a small financial saving too. Roughly 12 ft³ of American white oak were purchased for this project. Assume something like a loss of mass of 30% - 35% in this case through basic machining and shaping, which still leaves close to 8ft­­³ in the finished table at a typical weight per ft³ of 45 lb (~20.4 kg)and ... well you do the maths. Slainte.


----------



## MikeJhn

Ah Weight that make sense thanks for the reply.

Is French Oak considered as good?

Mike


----------



## MikeG.

MikeJhn":18xvkudl said:


> ........Is French Oak considered as good?
> 
> Mike



Next best thing to English oak. 

French woodlands are generally tighter-packed than English ones, which suffered during WW2. Our trees spread out more in comparison with the French trees which fight for the light and so head straight up. This means we have trees with more figure and non-linear grain, and have less availability of long straight beams/ planks. These are generalisations, of course, and you can certainly find some uniform straight English oak and some gnarly bits of French oak. Dullest of all is American white oak.


----------



## MikeJhn

Thanks for that, it was just an academic question as I have a ready supply of French Oak.

Mike


----------



## Phil Pascoe

MikeG.":2ucm20vc said:


> MikeJhn":2ucm20vc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........Is French Oak considered as good?
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next best thing to English oak.
> 
> French woodlands are generally tighter-packed than English ones, which suffered during WW2. Our trees spread out more in comparison with the French trees which fight for the light and so head straight up. This means we have trees with more figure and non-linear grain, and have less availability of long straight beams/ planks. These are generalisations, of course, and you can certainly find some uniform straight English oak and some gnarly bits of French oak. Dullest of all is American white oak.
Click to expand...


Also, much French oak is/was planted primarily for barrel staves, which need straight grained wood - hence the close planting. I once went on a tour of Tregothnan (on the Fal) where it was explained that the Oaks there were particularly valued in the past because they were weird and wonderfully shaped - they were specifically choosen for parts of boats because their shape ensured straight grain running through a shaped part. Horses for courses.


----------



## Sgian Dubh

MikeJhn":13urrwd8 said:


> Is French Oak considered as good? Mike


As good as the American white oak used in that refectory table? Is that what you're asking? The answer is ... it depends. For a table of this sort I can't see that it makes any difference, but in a situation where durability is a factor (soil contact) European oaks are generally somewhat better performers than American white oaks. European oaks all come from the same group of species within the genus, and country names, English, Scottish, French, German etc appended before oak only indicate where the tree grew. The only difference between any examples from any region, whether that be from the UK or eastern Europe are differences in character up to the point of felling conferred on the wood by its growing conditions which are such things as climate, soil type, elevation above sea level, forest grown or open grown, etc. 

Having said all that, you'll need to take it with a bit of a pinch of salt because the oak genus is notorious for self-hybridisation, one of the factors that's aided its success as a life form. It's not unusual to come across a European oak that has characteristics of both _Quercus robur_ and _Quercus petraea_ which can make positive identification a bit tricky. Interestingly from my point of view, this is a topic I've discussed in some detail in a book being prepared for release on timber technology. Slainte.


----------



## MikeG.

Sgian Dubh":12eh393x said:


> Well, not worked on today, but this was completed on Saturday last. Somewhat scruffy photos I'm afraid of a 2550 mm long oak refectory table now waiting for the buyer to decide on a finish, including the bare wood option. Just one of those jobs one takes on from time to time as a freelance sub-contractor charging by the hour. Therefore, not my design, nor my client. Slainte.



I will be making a refectory/ trestle dining table next year (plus 10 chairs to go with it). I wonder if you could give me a couple of dimensions from yours, please? Could you tell me how wide the table top is, and the length of the foot of the pedestal/ trestle? I'm wondering about the stability of the overhang I have in mind. Also, could you tell me the distance between your trestles? Locating the legs out of the way of 3 diners along each side is the issue there. Thanks.


----------



## MikeJhn

All interesting stuff chaps, thanks for the information.

Mike


----------



## Sgian Dubh

MikeG.":1o1yphi3 said:


> I wonder if you could give me a couple of dimensions from yours, please?


2550 mm L X 1100 W X ~745 mm H. The pedestals are each ~220 wide and thick where they join the foot and the bearer under the top, so obviously they are somewhat wider and thicker where shaped details (beads for example) protrude beyond this dimension. The pedestal comprises five pieces ~45 mm thick glued together. 

The foot is ~80 mm thick, i.e., two pieces at 40 mm joined together by about 240 mm wide by 900 mm long meaning the table top width is 200 mm greater (100 mm overhang at either side).

The foot is set ~430 in from the end meaning a standard dining chair will fit under the top at the end. The space between the feet is ~1210 mm, allowing for the fact the foot is roughly 240 mm wide. 

Typical generous diner perimeter length is usually in the area of 28 - 30" (~700 - 760 mm) per person. 600 mm (24") is too small really for formal dining with all the cutlery and so on, but if it's just casual bung a plate in front of a diner and fill your face eating it's just about do-able. More generous spacing around corners is needed for the person sitting at the end and the two people nearest the end on the long sides, so the wider the table top the closer it's possible to place the diners sat nearest to the end. For example, a table top 1100 - 1200 mm wide means the diners on the side can have their place within about 300 mm of the end, but a table top only 900 mm wide means pushing the side diners further along away from the end, e.g., up to perhaps 400 - 450 mm away from the end. 

All the above relates to formal dining where there's carving going on and vegetables being dished out by the host/ess(es). Informal dining needs less space, kind of like the way four people get crammed on to a postage stamp sized table in fast food joints and the like. Slainte.


----------



## MikeG.

Thanks Richard. All that is very much in line with what I have designed. It's nice to have confirmation. It would seem that this table of yours is typically for 6 diners, but that 8 is do-able, albeit with a chair in front of the pedestal at each end. I won't be able to do that, as my table is going to be more like this:

https://www.earlyoakreproductions.co.uk ... ct-401.php

or this:

https://www.earlyoakreproductions.co.uk ... ct-461.php

The trestle would foul knees, I think, unless the chairs were entirely between.

Edit:

This is my adjusted proposal, allowing 700 per person place setting. It generates quite a long table:


----------



## El Barto

I've had a few days off this week so finally managed to start properly organising my workshop and figuring out where stuff will go since we moved in. It's actually been very satisfying, and nothing more so than laying out the wall behind my bench. I'm sure down the line the layout will changed and things will come and go or just be in the wrong place but for the moment it feels right. Another day or two and it should be "done".


----------



## monkeybiter

Well done [I'm jealous] but please, before you hang any more tools, put your nice big spirit level on the top of the board, then spin it end for end to compensate for error, and level up the board while you still can. It would drive my OCD into overdrive.


----------



## Sgian Dubh

MikeG.":1h0v8lxh said:


> This is my adjusted proposal, allowing 700 per person place setting. It generates quite a long table:


I'd move your pedestals towards the centre of the length by about 100 - 150 mm. As you have it, the chair at the end won't tuck under the table top completely. In my opinion it would be better if the chair could be tucked in so that the front of the back rest either touches the top's edge or is prevented from doing so by only 10 - 15 mm because the front feet hit the pedestal foot. This also provides more knee room for the end diner. Another factor to consider is that moving the pedestal/foot/bearer towards the centre by this amount is unlikely to make a table as chunky as this unstable, i.e., applying someone's full weight at one end almost certainly won't cause the other end to lift given the length and likely moments about a point. 

Naturally, this means the diner at the side nearest the end now has a pedestal just about centred on their seating position. How much of a bother this might be depends primarily on how much width the pedestal or pedestals take up. You can make the foot similar to the way I made the one in the example I put up, i.e., low lying at the extremity and gradually thickening towards a single pedestal. That way it can become a footrest for the diner, or they can put their feet either side of the foot. Okay, so resting feet on the foot is likely to scuff and damage it, but who really cares about that - it's a big, chunky table that can take abuse, so abuse it. The pedestal, assuming you use a single pedestal, which appears to be the case going by your drawing, isn't likely to block anything much because it's probably 400 - 425 mm away from the table's long edge, assuming the pedestal is roughly 200 mm square and the table top is as you've drawn, 1050 mm wide. 

As a final aside, I'm not a big fan of clamped ends. They're fiddly and time consuming and there's nearly always a bit of a gap shows up at some point in the future at the outer limits where the unglued clamp ends meet the main panel, no matter how you engineer holding them tight there. Better, in my opinion if you want a thick looking top is a perimeter about 65 - 80 mm wide at, say 45 mm thick, and the rest of the top at, say, 18 - 25 mm thick. Just cut 70 - 80 mm lengths off the ends of the thinner centre boards and glue these 'offcuts' back on the underside. With suitable bearers attached with slot screws to the underside you can hold it all flat enough. 

Just my opinions; take them for what they are. Others no doubt could offer valid alternative ideas. Slainte.


----------



## MikeG.

Thanks Richard. 

The pedestal won't be 200 square, or round. I'm proposing something like this:






If I persuade myself it is OK for the 4 of the diners to sit astride the pedestals, this could shorten the length back to some 2500/2550. Personally, I don't mind the end chairs only sitting 3/4 of the way under the table. I'll probably mock a pedestal up in soft wood and clamp some ply to the top, then experiment with a chair, some cutlery and crockery, and adjust accordingly. If I decide that it is all too much trouble and go back to 4 legs, there is going to be quite a long rail each side to fill with carving...........and we really do want to be eating at this table sometime in the next 5 years!!


----------



## El Barto

monkeybiter":23uuz6ud said:


> Well done [I'm jealous] but please, before you hang any more tools, put your nice big spirit level on the top of the board, then spin it end for end to compensate for error, and level up the board while you still can. It would drive my OCD into overdrive.



The board is level. I think if that photo was an accurate representation of all the angles you can see I'd be in trouble :-k


----------



## monkeybiter

El Barto":1iq41y09 said:


> The board is level. I think if that photo was an accurate representation of all the angles you can see I'd be in trouble :-k


My apologies, must be the brickwork :twisted: 
I'd recommend painting the walls white while you can get to them, it makes so much difference [positive] you'll be glad you did.


----------



## tony_s

+1 for painting the walls white


----------



## Sgian Dubh

MikeG.":2py353o4 said:


> The pedestal won't be 200 square, or round. I'm proposing something like this:


That form of pedestal leg really isn't my cup of tea, but my opinion on its aesthetic qualities aren't important. It is wide though, particularly at the chunky foot region where the end diner's likely to attempt placing feet, and then there's that muckle great tusk tenon positioned just right for a bit of shin bruising. Those are design features where I think moving the pedestal nearer the centre of the table's length gets a tick or four higher up on the list of practical considerations to take into account. Slainte.


----------



## MarkDennehy

This is why you get the kids to sit at the end of the table


----------



## MikeJhn

Then there is something like this, does not get in the way of dinners feet and works really well even with both extension leaves.






Mike


----------



## MikeG.

Yeabbut.....it's round Mike. Round. That way madness lies......


----------



## MikeJhn

Yes and its the same shape on the other side. :lol: 

Mike


----------



## MarkDennehy

Ready for finishing. 






Top just gets osmo 'cos it looks nice; legs are getting ebonised.


----------



## Chris152

Looks great Mark.


----------



## MikeG.

Nice table, Mark.

It appears you have a surfeit of planes.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Cheers Chris.
And yeah Mike, but I make up for it with a deficit of skill and machinery


----------



## cgarry

That is a lovely table Mark. I wonder how that style would look with a Walnut top and Maple legs, he says while looking at his timber rack...


----------



## nabs

the table looks excellent Mark - looking forward to seeing the end result (I have made a couple of these too and the ebonizing makes all the difference I think...)


----------



## MarkDennehy

It really does, it highlights the tabletop wonderfully. The ebonising got done today; it looks good to me, but I've discovered my tastes in this are weird. Custard had an excellent suggestion about adding washing-up liquid as a surfactant to the tannic acid and vinegar/iron solutions; it works well, but I preferred the imperfect look, with some of the grain showing through to give a kind of pin-stripe trousers appearance. 

I'm not sure _why_ I prefer it, I'm probably just an awkward pineapple or something


----------



## custard

Great job Mark, an excellent design that's been really well executed. You should be pleased as punch.

=D> 

By the way, did you use that fiendishly clever little jig that Nab showed in order to cut the bridle joints?


----------



## thetyreman

very nice looking table mark!


----------



## MarkDennehy

I'm rather happy with it allright custard  
And yes, they're a lovely simple little jig so they're going in the toolbox - my mother caught sight of the table and another will need to be built now 
His new series on a hall table (it looks a bit like a shaker table) has a similar simple jig or two for mortices and tenons.


----------



## custard

MarkDennehy":19aevzl5 said:


> I'm rather happy with it



It's brilliant to see stuff like this, real woodworkers getting stuck in and making real pieces of furniture instead of endlessly droning on about sharpening. Bravo! And that certainly is a _real_ piece of furniture, clean and contemporary design, professional construction, appropriate finish... if you put it alongside the other side tables here with a £300 or £400 price tag, no one would bat an eyelid,

https://www.heals.com/furniture/living- ... ables.html


----------



## MarkDennehy

Ah jaysus custard, stop or I won't be able to get my head into the shed!


----------



## MattRoberts

I made a plane.

It's a flush trim plane I knocked together using a piece of holly very kindly given to me by custard.

It's not in the league of some of the amazing planes some of the guys on here have made, but it's perfect for things like removing glue squeeze out.


----------



## El Barto

That's neat. There's some great stuff being made on here at the moment!!


----------



## cowfoot

I’ve been turning offcuts into Christmas presents -


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Standard lamp made from firewood my neighbour chucked over my wall. Stained with Morrell's orange, as the three pines were different colours and one had water stains.


----------



## dkaardal

Not quite today, but I did finally finish the crib/cot bed I'd been working on for a *very* long time. I did it all with hand tools except for resawing the wood for the curved rails. 

It was definitely an experience. The lumber was horribly expensive, and I'd paid to have it jointed/thicknessed for me since I didn't want to do it with the few planes I had at the time. Unfortunately I'd just assumed that it had arrived properly dimensioned, and properly dried... which was foolish of me. everything was cut wrong, thicknessed wrong (no two pieces the same thickness, no board the same thickness at both ends), and it wasn't until half way through the project that I realised the wood was still very wet when it had arrived. I'd made the side pieces and then moved on to the end sections, and when I'd come back to fit all the parts together the sides had warped significantly. Then I watched the end sections warp as they dried too. Doing the math I figured the wood must have been around 16-18% moisture when it arrived, rather then the 8-10% I'd have expected. 

Still, aside from a glue discoloration from having to scrap through an entire layer of veneer on two of the end pieces (which I can still fix, once I get to where the crib is again), the thing turned out reasonably well. In January I'll go to where the crib is and to the last bit of tweaking and apply another layer of beeswax, but all in all it was a messy, frustrating, expensive, and downright horrible experience that I'd do again in a heartbeat. A bad day in the workshop is still a pretty darned good day.

the lighting isn't good in these pictures - it's not ultra shiny, but it does have a lovely lustre to it when you see it in person. The finish is simply oil (Osmo top oil I think?) and beeswax. 

the internal frame didn't end up being needed, but the sketchup model was pretty close to the finished project.

Sketchup







finished crib with height adjusting platform.


----------



## MikeJhn

Donovan

Love it, but is that a French/European socket I spy on the wall? seems strange for Berkshire.

Mike


----------



## dkaardal

Good eye! Yes, it's a European style plug - the crib was for some Canadian friends of mine who live in Brussels.


----------



## custard

dkaardal":mrtgiti9 said:


> I did finally finish the crib/cot bed I'd been working on for a *very* long time.



I salute you Donovan, I really do. To be honest if I hadn't seen the photos I wouldn't have believed that a project as ambitious as this was within the orbit of a relative newcomer to woodworking. It's a difficult and complex undertaking, but you seem to have pulled it off superbly, very well done!

=D>


----------



## MikeJhn

Thought so, I spend half the year in France so recognised it immediately, hate the b****y things most of them eventually pull out of plasterboard, France no longer electrically approve the tooth cage backbox's for that reason, changed all of mine for English backbox's which still take the French socket face.

Mike


----------



## Phil Pascoe

The baby's five stone now, but by the bye ...........


----------



## MarkDennehy

phil.p":2uks0zw2 said:


> The baby's five stone now, but by the bye ...........


There's *ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT FOR COT BUILDS*      
And it's a lovely light-handed touch in that build dkaardal, beautiful work.


----------



## dkaardal

custard":1z9bsdyl said:


> dkaardal":1z9bsdyl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did finally finish the crib/cot bed I'd been working on for a *very* long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I salute you Donovan, I really do. To be honest if I hadn't seen the photos I wouldn't have believed that a project as ambitious as this was within the orbit of a relative newcomer to woodworking. It's a difficult and complex undertaking, but you seem to have pulled it off superbly, very well done!
> 
> =D>
Click to expand...


Oh, I've been woodworking for a while - this was just my first bit project since moving to England and leaving my entire workshop behind. There wasn't a day that went by when I didn't miss my old workshop, but having to rely primarily on hand tools for about 85% of the build was kinda nice. Of course the darned thing took so long to build that NOW I've got pretty much a fully kitted out shop again.

That having been said, I'd never done bent lamination before (Cascamite = magic), never really done any resawing, and never had to work on a project without a basement full of fancy tools and machines. Fortunately there were people on the forums that had done all these things before and didn't mind sharing their experience.


----------



## Bodgers

Not posted a project here before, so don't bite.

I finished this cabinet off for my workshop at the weekend. Nothing too special, the case is just Far East hardwood plywood, which I milk painted red. The face frame I made out of cheap pine, but I ripped each piece down the middle and glued the edges to dial out the knots and end up with a sort of quarter sawn look.

The drawer at the bottom is my very first attempt at a hand cut joint. Yes I wasn't brave enough for a hand cut dovetail, so it's a box joint.

Challenged myself to do inset doors, the they are okish. 

Anyway, good enough to hold paint finishes, Lidl storage boxes and sand paper.


----------



## NazNomad

I made this today, just to shape a banjo neck ...






1'' x ¼'' steel bar, oak handles, brass plumbing fitting for the ferrules.


----------



## Ttrees

Some nice work folks
Donovan, that crib is fantastic, you will get lots of commissions for them by the looks of things.

Naz nice looking wee drawknife , did you temper the steel on it?
I just made use of a plumbing ferrule yesterday, they're interesting to work with.


----------



## El Barto

Bodgers":37ra5y2f said:


> Not posted a project here before, so don't bite.
> 
> I finished this cabinet off for my workshop at the weekend. Nothing too special, the case is just Far East hardwood plywood, which I milk painted red. The face frame I made out of cheap pine, but I ripped each piece down the middle and glued the edges to dial out the knots and end up with a sort of quarter sawn look.
> 
> The drawer at the bottom is my very first attempt at a hand cut joint. Yes I wasn't brave enough for a hand cut dovetail, so it's a box joint.
> 
> Challenged myself to do inset doors, the they are okish.
> 
> Anyway, good enough to hold paint finishes, Lidl storage boxes and sand paper.



It looks great! 



NazNomad":37ra5y2f said:


> I made this today, just to shape a banjo neck ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1'' x ¼'' steel bar, oak handles, brass plumbing fitting for the ferrules.



As does this. Love those handles...


----------



## wallace

Not today but the last couple of hundred days it feels like. I actually used some wadkin lumps to make a new kitchen. I'm pretty pleased with myself and learned loads. I still need to make a new plate rack but ran out of oak.


----------



## MarkDennehy

I know, it looks rough. The five-year-old did it (with daddy holding the saw so we finished with as many fingers as we started with).
They're Paul Seller's latest idea and if you use a saw and a #3 plane instead of a surgically sharp chisel in the hands of a five-year-old in a shed which hasn't the room to swing anything around, it's reasonably safe too. 

The rest of the day was all rough cuts and layout for the next build (Richard Maguire's simple wall cupboard build from a few years ago).











Unashamed (kinda) use of power tools and the bandsaw to do the rough cuts and resawing because I want this done this week...
















But at least the hand tools got used for markup...






And at least two of those predate this century. According to fleabay


----------



## Chris152

MarkDennehy":3ldf2v2k said:


> I know, it looks rough. The five-year-old did it (with daddy holding the saw so we finished with as many fingers as we started with).



Brilliant. That's the stuff Christmas is made of.


----------



## NazNomad

MarkDennehy":28n2je8l said:


>



Nowt wrong with those.

The perfect age to get 'em interested in making stuff. When the technology gives up the ghost, your 5 year old will be one of the survivors.

A scroll saw is a perfect tool for kids, it's (almost) impossible to hurt yourself with it.


... and to answer an earlier question about the drawknife, it was heated to non-magnetic - water quenched (I didn't have any spare oil) and then popped in the oven.

It didn't really need to be anything except sharp for a while as it was only made to do one small job, so it was probably overkill.


----------



## NazNomad

MarkDennehy":3afm64sj said:


> But at least the hand tools got used for markup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at least two of those predate this century. According to fleabay





I think most of my hand tools are over 18 years old. :-D


----------



## Phil Pascoe

While we're on what children make - dog made by me to my two year old's instructions - he's now a six foot sixteen year old and still won't get rid of it.


----------



## NazNomad

Made a fret bender and got the banjo neck fretted.












I could have bent them by hand, but meh...


----------



## MarkDennehy

Cleaned up  
Before: 





After:









Then had a play about with some planed poplar offcuts and the stain shots from crimson guitars:


----------



## NazNomad

An old propane tank, a piece of old scaffold tube and some odd bits of scrap...

My welding is RAF, but it's not going to fall apart any time soon.

I even included a little shelf for warming a sausage roll, should the need arise.






NOTE: This tank was purged properly before cutting.


----------



## Paul200

Started the glue-ups for my new workbench (legs and tops) but mainly built a cabinet for a dartboard that fits over the end window of the workshop and stows under the window when not being used.











And the best bit is that when it's sitting on the floor it hangs on the bottom hanger (just!) to stop it falling over.


----------



## Seiken

Finally got around to getting a Stanley No 4 1/2 I inherited years ago into service. It had a broken rear handle so I made a new one out of an old hardwood windowsill (stained with Van Dyke solution and varnished to match the front knob) and the blade was reground and honed (the edge had about a 10 degree slant on it). All I need now is a #12-20 screw for the toe of the handle , so that will be car booting for a donor when the weather is better.


----------



## will1983

Oiled the wardrobe doors and drawer fronts with Liberon Tung oil.
Drilled the holes for concealed hinges and fitted the door halves of the hinges.
Painted the grey panels again.

Sample below, 4 like these, 5 small ones and 6 drawer fronts.

Fitting this weekend, followed by more door assembly, two more big ones and a single small one.


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

Made myself a quick tool post for my wood lathe so I could clamp on a knurling tool, and did my first ever bit of knurling











Edit - please excuse the terrible background mess


----------



## MikeJhn

Do that's what a knurling is, you live and learn, this place is so educational. LOL

Mike


----------



## NazNomad

Mountain Dulcimer - 

Didn't steam the sides, used a hot-pipe instead (hence the scorch marks that'll take forever to sand out).

Sides were left slightly thicker than usual because I hate cutting kerfing, so I didn't use any. It'll be solid enough.

Got the back trimmed flush, just need to cut the soundholes in the front so I can box it all in.


----------



## AJGrupp

Today


----------



## NazNomad

Some tough looking drawers there. What will you do in 500 years when they fall apart?


----------



## MarkDennehy

I don't know about 500 years, but they do look like they'd almost last six months in a five-year-old's desk or three in his toy chest (if you made them out of ipe or something less tough, like mild steel)...


----------



## monkeybiter

AJGrupp":zyh70xpo said:


> Today



Sorry for being dim but I have to ask, what are the slots on the drawer joints? Perhaps overlong biscuit or spline slots?


----------



## ScottGoddard

AJGrupp":3u3ufd89 said:


> Today




How did you get the green finish? It looks amazing.


----------



## MikeJhn

monkeybiter":6fuwa4o8 said:


> AJGrupp":6fuwa4o8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for being dim but I have to ask, what are the slots on the drawer joints? Perhaps overlong biscuit or spline slots?
Click to expand...


I think they are full length loose tenons.

Mike


----------



## will1983

So after 2 years and 9 months we finally have 2 useable wardrobes in the bedroom.

It may not compare to some of the things built and shown on here but it has been a big job for me. As having never built anything like this before every task has had to be learnt, practiced and then mocked up before doing the actual job.

Main carcasses are painted 18mm MDF with 2 rails and a centre shelf. Top boxes are the same. All joints are 18mm x 9mm deep housing joints.
The carcasses sit on a 150mm tall plinth, levelled up and secured to the skirting and floor boards.
The doors are solid beech styles and rails, all mortise and tenoned together with painted 6mm MDF fields in 6mm x 12mm deep captive grooves.
Hinges are Blum Clip top Blumotion soft close 110o concealed hinges, 2 to each small door and 4 to the larger ones.

I've still got some little jobs to finish like fitting the kick plate at the bottom and fit the handles but we aren't sure which handles to go for yet.

Needless to say after so long this weekend was a big event in our house! Lots of man points finally earned!


----------



## MikeG.

Well done Will! Nice to see a relative newcomer take the not-so-easy option, rather than just painting up some MDF.


----------



## MikeJhn

Painted up MDF can look just as good IMO. 






Mike


----------



## will1983

Cheers Mike,

I like those doors though, might go for something similar for the other bedroom.
I just hope it doesn't take me another 2 years to get those done!


----------



## El Barto

Getting sh*t done with the boss


----------



## Paul200

I put the finishing touches to my workbench. Chuffed to bits with it and hope it's more useful than the B&D Workmate I've put up with for so long!


----------



## MarkDennehy

Nice neat job there Paul.


----------



## Paul200

Thanks Mark. It still needs a tail vice and dogs but I'd rather let it evolve as and when I need these things. Right now I can't wait to start using it!


----------



## MarkDennehy

Oddly, I have found that holdfasts and a doe's-foot have almost completely met the need for a tail vice for me. But then, my tail vice is in a slightly less accessible position because of the size of the shed, so I might be biased. 

This evening for me:






Grooving all the rails for the chest.






And tomorrow, morticing time.


----------



## memzey

Looks great Paul! Very similar to my own which I made about a year ago.


----------



## Paul200

That's interesting Mark. I had to look up 'doe's foot' but that could be a way forward. There's a big mitre saw sitting at the end of the bench which would have to be moved out of the way whenever I needed the tail vice - the saw's on wheels but it would still be a pain. I want the bench to evolve - I've put up with a workmate for so long that this will be a luxury - no need to rush! Thanks for your input Mark.

Paul


----------



## Paul200

memzey":19e9q9gn said:


> Looks great Paul! Very similar to my own which I made about a year ago.


Thanks Memzey. It's the first 'proper' bench I've ever had so I'm really looking forward to using it. There's been a few bench posts on here recently which I've followed with interest and I took various tips from those posts and the comments. I think I owe most thanks to phil.p, who unknowingly planted a basic idea in my head of what I wanted. I didn't want a deep apron - to enable clamping on the edge - but realised that _some_ apron was necessary to stiffen everything up - so I went for 100mm. I didn't want a well but remembered phil.p's comment about a split-top a la Roubo - that will be very useful so I've got that. I wondered about a deadman - but extra support can be provided with clamps when necessary so I didn't bother. My vice is flush to the face, which I prefer.

There are no dog holes in the top yet - just a nice, big, flat, oiled and pristine surface - and I can't wait to muck it up :twisted: 

Paul


----------



## 8squared

As unbelievable as it sounds i messed up trying to make a simple mallet... not once, not twice but four times... then i gave up and came inside to have a cuppa and catchup on here.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

How?


----------



## MarkDennehy

Today, mortices.






Tomorrow, haunched tenons...


----------



## 8squared

phil.p":ca5qkecq said:


> How?



Two blocks of wood being clamped around a handle... so i was doing half laps.

1st... done first half lap, but doing second block i relaxed my grip a little and the block moved and cut the half lap too wide.

2nd... cut new block too short, marked it up then got distracted and then came back to it and cut the knot out if it forgetting it was the piece i wanted.

3rd... cut half laps too deep in another new block

4th... tried to trim the above block down on table saw so the half lap wasn't so much and just made a mess of it all. 


I gave up after that then thought of an easier way to do it.... just glue blocks together, face blocks with handle in the middle then cut blocks to fill the gaps... no half laps and hopefully no mess ups.


----------



## NazNomad

8squared":1dqjloby said:


> phil.p":1dqjloby said:
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two blocks of wood being clamped around a handle... so i was doing half laps.
Click to expand...



I've made a few like this...






Nice and simple, when the face gets knackered you can trim it off, when the whole thing gets knackered they burn really well.

Takes minutes to make on the scroll saw.


----------



## will1983

Glued some blocks to the back of my table saw sled to cover the blade as it emerges after making a cut.

This will make it a bit safer but I did it mainly because I was annoyed about getting covered in chips flying off the blade, even with the extractor on. These blocks should keep the chips contained until the blades teeth go below the table top where the extractor can suck them away.

Should make a whole new sled really but cannot be bothered at the moment.


----------



## Hot stuff

That's on my to do list for the weekend. Started using a sled on my saw a couple of weeks ago and it's frightening how easy it is to forget about the blade emerging from the back of it if you're concentrating on the cut.
I'm usually super aware of dangerous stuff but this one has caught me out too often to be ignored.


----------



## MikeJhn

Why isn't the crown guard fitted?

Mike


----------



## shed9

MikeJhn":5cqey9ju said:


> Why isn't the crown guard fitted?
> 
> Mike



Using sleds....


----------



## MikeJhn

If you saying you can't use a crown guard with a sledge, the sledge is designed incorrectly.

Mike


----------



## shed9

MikeJhn":2diynbqw said:


> If you saying you can't use a crown guard with a sledge, the sledge is designed incorrectly.
> 
> Mike



Okay


----------



## MarkDennehy

Front and back frames for the chest done. Tried using the whole offset shoulders thing for the joints, worked reasonably well even though I was a bit cack-handed at it. 
Nice and neat on the show face (it'll get tighter when I drawbore it):






Gappy on the back face:






But so much faster... the joints took me maybe a third of the time they usually take and there was none of the whole hair-pulling frustration that comes with trying to fettle both shoulders at once.


----------



## Penny

I've not really done much in my workshop for a while as I've been a bit poorly. I'm now starting my fourth month of a really bad cough. 

My GP has re-re-confirmed the diagnosis of broken ribs, except that it's two, not one, that are broken, caused by coughing so much and so hard. I've already had two of the three antibiotics that can be used for my chest infection, and I can't use the third because it'll do something nasty to me in conjunction with one of the other meds I'm on. So I'm getting a two week course of Amoxicillin 500mg. Plus 30mg 4 times daily of Dihydrocodeine in addition to the other Dihydrocodeine at a different (but maximum) strength that I use for my back. Apparently Covonia works better as a cough medicine than the prescription stuff they tried me on for a while. If that doesn't work then I guess they'll take me round the back and shoot me.


There's nothing I can do in my workshop while I have such pain in my ribs.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Opioids = constipation. Damhikt.  Eat loads of fruit and especially figs and prunes, the last thing you need with cracked ribs is constipation.


----------



## MikeJhn

Amoxicillin will sort that out, its basically an overdose of penicillin which I have to take quite often, please ensure you are not too far away from a loo when you take it for at least the next twenty four hours, mind you I do take 1000mg it may not effect you the same way, here's hoping. 

Mike


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Even a week of intravenous amoxicillin didn't do that for me. :lol:


----------



## MikeJhn

phil.p":2vy0jhdx said:


> Even a week of intravenous amoxicillin didn't do that for me. :lol:



I think that's because a gradual drip feed instead of a direct hit to the system can be quite comfortable in comparison (hammer) Amoxicilin is designed to flush out the system of all the bugs, unfortunately that also includes the good ones. i.e. the ones that aid digestion.

Mike


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Oh, I've read the book and seen the film. I've had doxycycline, flucloxacillin, amoxacillin, clarithromycin, erithromycin, gentomycin, metronidizole ....... and one or two others I can't remember, some intravenous and oral. I think I have cast iron guts. :lol: 

Anyway, we should get back to workshops.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Someone gave me amoxicillin (or one of the other penicillin variants, I can't remember which one) once when I was a bit loopy from pain (broken tooth, exposed nerve, no dentists available for about 14 hours, fun). I didn't realise at the time because all I heard was "I'm going to give you an injection for the pain" and at that point my brain just went "thank pineapple" and packed it in for the day. I wound up high as a kite for almost 24 hours, serious full-on I-love-everyone dilated-pupil la-la-land stuff. 

Mind you, I was allergic to penicillin, and apparently "altered mental state" is one of the last stages before "cardiac arrest" so I don't recommend it as a way to get high 

Also, wear the futzing bracelet...


----------



## MarkDennehy

Almost finished the small frame-and-panel chest I'm working on. It still needs a lid but it doesn't look too bad so far. Oak, frame-and-panel, drawbored joints, western red cedar tongue-and-groove floorboards because I bought "cedar" thinking "cedar of lebanon"... doh. And some carving because I finally got around to trying it (thanks to Bugbear, ED65 and Custard for the encouragement when I first asked about a "totally guaranteed, utterly skill-free way to add decorative eye-catching elements to a panel ... that catches the eye and drags it kicking and screaming away from cack-handed, sawdust-stuffed gappy joinery"


----------



## MattRoberts

That carving looks like a fantastic feature Mark, awesome job! You're braver than I am to try that!


----------



## MikeG.

Any chance of a close-up of that carving?

Just one comment, if you don't mind. Despite the tenons being out of line, I would have lined up the pegs even if it meant having two per joint rather than one, with one a dummy. Minor aside in a lovely piece of furniture.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Oh, I planned to line up the pegs Mike. Lesson was : don't work when you're too tired to see straight 
(Better yet, I mixed up the left and right side when drawboring and had to redrill half the tenon holes...)

Closeups:
Front:





Sides:





Back:





I did at least manage to keep the flow of the pattern intact...


----------



## MikeG.

Looks like a scratch-stock for the profile, too. Pleasingly hand-made look all round. Very nice.


----------



## MarkDennehy

For the two beads on either side of the top bit of carving, yup, I used my dead fancy lee valley scratch stock. 






For the reeds that the bottom carving is carved into, I used an old reeding plane from ebay (thing must be around 160-170 years old going by manufacturer). 






End result:






And then the rest was done with a gouge that matched the profile of the reeding plane (not _precisely_, but closely enough that you had to measure carefully to spot the gap). It's just one of the exercises from the Peter Follansbee videos on 17th Century carving really. I had wanted to carve the panels but my V-tool work isn't up to snuff yet.






I mean, here's my version of the pattern I was thinking of using:






And here's the same pattern (more or less) by Follansbee:






I've seen worse than mine on etsy, but not very often!
I'll give it a bit more practice before inflicting it on someone else


----------



## Jamster21

First post to this thread, be nice!

I am very much at the start of my woodworking so here is a picture of my first ever glue up. Sorry about the photo too...






Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeJhn

Mark

Just one observation between the two carvings, Follensbee has the grain running horizontally, the grain on yours is vertical, admittedly on a curved piece of work you will be carving in both direction to the grain, but I just thought the smoother cut looks better on the top of the curve, please do not take this as a criticism just an observation, I have never attempted anything near that and admire your cabinet greatly.

(could not bring myself to say "admire your chest") #-o


----------



## MarkDennehy

Lol 

Also, my oak is dung compared to Follansbee's - he rives his straight from the log, leaves it to dry for 2-4 weeks so that he gets the crisp surface but the cutting ease of greenwood, whereas mine is flat-sawn kiln-dried stuff. I'm not surprised I get the chip-outs and awful appearance I do. What I'm more worried about is getting a consistent depth and width to my v-tool cuts; even if I have to cheat by taking multiple passes. I'll get there, I'm just not there yet  

And it's really not that hard - this isn't like Mary May's kind of carving, this is strictly geometrical shapes and curves marked out by gouges. More a collection of tips and tricks rather than real carving, at least to my mind. The closest to "real" carving in here is the V-tool work, which is the bit I still suck at.


----------



## DTR

Well done Mark, very nice =D> I wish I was brace enough to try carving like that


----------



## biskit

Found a very nice old oak post. I've used my Ads to clean it up, to make a new lintel for over the workshop doorway. Just waiting for a fine spell to fix it. The wood burning stove is coming into its own these days.


----------



## will1983

Not today but Saturday. Finished cladding the frame of an alcove wardrobe with MDF and caulked all the joints, just got to paint it now and finish the doors.

On a side note, did you know that B&Q sell Medite? I've never used it before so got a sheet on Saturday morning and I'm very impressed with how much better it cuts and machines, no fluffy edges! A 2440x1220x18mm sheet was about £20.


----------



## custard

Jamster21":3cf9b67a said:


> First post to this thread, be nice!
> 
> I am very much at the start of my woodworking so here is a picture of my first ever glue up.



That looks like a very clean job Jamster. The only thing I'd mention is where the sap wood butts up against the heart wood the colour contrast looks a little bit stark. 

Edge jointing two boards is _the_ fundamental woodworking joint, it's something that needs to be done on almost every woodworking project but it gets relatively little attention, either on this forum or on the internet generally. That's a pity as it's not as straightforward as it looks and I guess more projects are spoiled by gappy, misaligned edge jointing than anything else.

Happily you seem to have pulled this off with aplomb, so well done!

=D>


----------



## Jamster21

Thanks Custard - an ill-advised cut early in the process I think alligned those two lengths badly but its a lesson in a) planning and b) not changing my mind about what I'm using the timber for half-way though!

I'm absolutely trying to learn the basics with handtools - edge jointing, simple joints, planing to a line, etc and spending power tool money on more wood to experiment on!


----------



## monkeybiter

will1983":3rgljj7x said:


> did you know that B&Q sell *Medite*? I've never used it before so got a sheet on Saturday morning and I'm very impressed with how much better it cuts and machines, no fluffy edges!* A 2440x1220x18mm sheet was about £20*.


Thanks.


----------



## CHJ

Gentlemen, This thread is about to be locked.

So many interesting Projects and submissions are just disappearing into an unsearchable morass when if they posted in a separate thread they would be available to searches and continuing comment.

TheseThreads for instance that have just been retrieved would have disappeared after a couple of days in pages of general comments or ended up in disjointed WIP with little or no links to previous work.

topic110601.html

topic110602.html


----------



## MarkDennehy

Aw, nuts  
This was kindof my "force myself to get back to the shed even if just to tidy up" thread.


----------



## novocaine

can we have a "what did you do in someone elses workshop today?" thread instead?


----------



## MikeG.

CHJ":2j44z9so said:


> Gentlemen, This thread is about to be locked......



Good decision.

New project or WIP.....new thread. Simple!


----------



## MarkDennehy




----------



## CHJ

OK it's Locked.
If you just want to chew the rag over a pint of whatever Please use this Thread.


----------

